# 90'S WHEELS TOPIC



## lone star

back in the 90s when lowriding was bigger there was a bunch of different wheel companies. from player. dayton, mcleans, roadster and roadstars, crowns zeniths real wires, etc. even bolts. 56 spoke and 80 spoke roadsters luxor wheels. so post up your old ass pics of wheels from back in the 90s. ill start with pics ive came across either for sale, or just on cars.





















roadstar ko's with 3 way fluted spinners


----------



## lone star

new never mounted roadstars i found for sale but never contacted me back...


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 04:04 PM~17529771
> *back in the 90s  when lowriding was bigger there was a bunch of different wheel companies. from player. dayton, mcleans, roadster and roadstars, crowns zeniths real wires, etc.  even bolts. 56 spoke and 80 spoke roadsters  luxor wheels.  so post up your old ass pics of wheels from back in the 90s.  ill start with pics ive came across either for sale, or just on cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadstar ko's with 3 way fluted spinners
> *


Those are nice!


----------



## lone star

another roadstar wheel i stole from another topic, this combo is the shit.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 02:04 PM~17529771
> *back in the 90s  when lowriding was bigger there was a bunch of different wheel companies. from player. dayton, mcleans, roadster and roadstars, crowns zeniths real wires, etc.  even bolts. 56 spoke and 80 spoke roadsters  luxor wheels.  so post up your old ass pics of wheels from back in the 90s.  ill start with pics ive came across either for sale, or just on cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadstar ko's with 3 way fluted spinners
> *


I got some for you tonight... all I gotta say is 15X8's on euros :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 04:07 PM~17529798
> *another roadstar wheel i stole from another topic, this combo is the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN...Them are nice too..lol


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 18 2010, 02:08 PM~17529808
> *I got some for you tonight... all I gotta say is 15X8's on euros  :0  :biggrin:
> *


btw check your pm


----------



## lone star

roadstar 2 wing fluted double golds


----------



## lone star

my homies 72 spoke roadstars with NOS 3 ways. but he wont sell them to me


----------



## lone star

these were a set of daytons i scored from 1993. and they had less than 50 miles on them....


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 18 2010, 02:04 PM~17529771-->
> 
> 
> 
> back in the 90s  when lowriding was bigger there was a bunch of different wheel companies. from player. dayton, mcleans, roadster and roadstars, crowns zeniths real wires, etc.  even bolts. 56 spoke and 80 spoke roadsters  luxor wheels.  so post up your old ass pics of wheels from back in the 90s.  ill start with pics ive came across either for sale, or just on cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadstar ko's with 3 way fluted spinners
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget sharp wire wheels :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@May 18 2010, 02:08 PM~17529815
> *btw check your pm
> *


Reply sent


----------



## lone star

stole this pic, og campbell super swept.


----------



## lone star

i scored a set of og campbell super swepts NOS. and matched them with my zeniths from jd


----------



## baggedout81

My 13x7 72 players


----------



## lone star

some dayton eagles i found, dont know if they still make this combo..











another set i dont know if they make this combo still


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

got these off layitlow member a few years ago and they were clean as fuck


----------



## lone star

my 1993 daytons wrapped in new rubber, current owner will not sell back to me either :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

my first set of roadstars on my 80 mc (rolling project) pic is from early 1998










same car same wheels










i sold these to my homie for 800 back then and a week later he ran over curb and bent 2 wheels and ruined the set :happysad:


----------



## lone star

then i bought these out of LRM. dude said they were roadstars when i got them, they obviously werent roadSTARS. he claimed they were roadsters new version of knock offs, calling for the universal china adapter and spinner type. i wasnt happy. they were still nice wheels. they came with roadster plastic eagle chips. this was before i had the internet so i still dont know if he was full of shit or not.


----------



## baggedout81

Wish allot of these would have stayed around thru the years


----------



## lone star

some dayton 3 ways on 72s i had on a cutty


----------



## DRUID

Perfect topic!!

Everyone hook it up with some pictures, I need some reference shots for new wheels for the lowrider game....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 18 2010, 02:43 PM~17530164
> *Wish allot of these would have stayed around thru the years
> *


i wonder what happened to all the wheels? crushed? layitlow has grown to where id imagine in atleast every small to mid sized city there is a member of the forums. you would think they would still be floating around...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 02:43 PM~17530163
> *then i bought these out of LRM. dude said they were roadstars when i got them, they obviously werent roadSTARS.  he claimed they  were roadsters new version of knock offs, calling for the universal china adapter and spinner type.  i wasnt happy. they were still nice wheels. they came with roadster plastic eagle chips.  this was before i had the internet so i still dont know if he was full of shit or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


obviously not the roadstar offset.


----------



## texasgold

:0 :0


----------



## texasgold




----------



## texasgold




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 03:45 PM~17530185
> *some dayton 3 ways on 72s i had on a cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a clean cutty :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

another set of Roadstars i have that I dont have use for


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 18 2010, 06:20 PM~17531211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another set of Roadstars i have that I dont have use for
> *


What size are those?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 18 2010, 04:19 PM~17531203
> *that was a clean cutty :biggrin:
> *


u aint lyin it was immaculate.


----------



## Johnny_mumbles




----------



## mrgervais

My first set of wires were the luxor 80 spoke bolt ons with the luxor pan that made em look like kos froma distance. Damn good quality chrome. Better than the chrome on my chinas


----------



## mrgervais

My first set of wires were the luxor 80 spoke bolt ons with the luxor pan that made em look like kos froma distance. Damn good quality chrome. Better than the chrome on my chinas


----------



## edelmiro13

Some sets I have sold and traded
Prestamped 72s D's








100 spoke prestamped D's









I know these are probably more considered for the 70's and 80's but I'm sure they were still on some rides in the 90's


----------



## JB45

> some dayton eagles i found, dont know if they still make this combo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another set i dont know if they make this combo still
> 
> Sellin these homie? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> some dayton eagles i found, dont know if they still make this combo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another set i dont know if they make this combo still
> 
> Sellin these homie? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> those are long gone, i traded those to bowtieconnection, maybe they still have them around the shop.
Click to expand...


----------



## REGALRIDER86

What no bolt ons?


----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2010, 12:45 PM~17541224
> *those are long gone, i traded those to bowtieconnection, maybe they still have them around the shop.
> *


 thanx homie


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 19 2010, 02:49 PM~17541249
> *What no bolt ons?
> *


Gonna have to scan a couple pics (yeah before digital) of my cutlass when i got it w/ 15x8 luxors


----------



## AndrewH

nice, but every wheel in this topic so far except for one, looks the same to me, same as modern wheels,minus the creative spinners.

Anyone got some pics of Crowns?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 19 2010, 03:03 PM~17542618
> *nice, but every wheel in this topic so far except for one, looks the same to me, same as modern wheels,minus the creative spinners.
> 
> Anyone got some pics of Crowns?
> *


roadsters offered a much different offset, twist spokes, diamond cut spokes, round nipples, fluted spinners, and all the color eagles...big difference from today.


----------



## azmobn06

my 86 LS with 13x7 Crowns back in mid 90's


----------



## azmobn06

my cutty with 13x7 Gold Roadstars

mid-90's


----------



## lone star

one of my first cars, 100 spoke fwd daytons, with hex, these wheels when thru years of abuse and always shined up. pic is from mid 90s










had to start somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

TTT for lone star
Looks like the thread is off and running well!
I'll have some pics tomorow......


----------



## lone star

my first set of wheels 13x7 crowns with gold 3 ways. on 175.50.13 
i paid like 1350 for these dam wheels in early 95. 2 yr later got jacked for them and never found out who did it.


----------



## lone star

roadster D's 1998. 100spoke 13x7 shaved whites. gold spoke nip and ko


----------



## lone star

same car on them all chrome Rs 80s spoke with 3 ways and chrome adapters. man i miss this wheels


----------



## lone star

brand new the day i bought them. cant find them like this anymore. only beat the fuck up :happysad: :happysad: i bought these for 1600 back then and sold them for 800 to my boy and he jumped curb and taco'd 2 of the wheels a few days later, ruined.


----------



## kandylac

My 88 spoke Daytons that are goin' back on my Caddy as soon as it's done. I bought these in the mid-90's and are not stamped.


----------



## lone star

not quite 90s. but i beleive i got these in 2001. chrome zeniths with gold rings n the hubs. 96 spoke 13.7 with remmington fat whites. paid a grip but the quality was beatiful. the wheels outshined the rest of the car. i dont know where they came from (la or campbell) but i got them from shortys out of houston.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## CoupeDTS

some bolt ons made in '95. I put a center cap on em for the pic


----------



## lone star

13.7 100 spoke center golds (at one time) with diamond spokes.


----------



## D-Cheeze

my suzuki siting on 13x7 roadstars .....still sitting in my garage :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

player gold nip standard bolt ons late 90s


----------



## D-Cheeze

my sentra on roadsters


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2010, 07:12 PM~17544948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my suzuki siting on 13x7 roadstars .....still sitting in my garage  :cheesy:
> *


i was just getting ready to pm you to post pics of that man i love those spinners. mine are coming tomorrow. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

my boy sergios series 2 campbell z's


----------



## D-Cheeze

my boys rx7 on roadster


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## lone star

roadstar adapters, 15 hole, universal fit. why didnt they make these to begin with....


----------



## D-Cheeze

more series 2 z's


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2010, 07:19 PM~17545057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats that shit! better than any dayton or zeniths IMO.


----------



## lone star

roadstar 13x7 100 spoke, beat to hell


----------



## lone star

(5) 13x6 roadstar.......with 2 wing fluted.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2010, 06:23 PM~17545107
> *roadstar 13x7 100 spoke, beat to hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there definatly worth saving


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2010, 06:22 PM~17545090
> *thats that shit! better than any dayton or zeniths IMO.
> *


agreed :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Here's my hardtop on Roadsters back in 96. Notice the buffed out whitewalls. :happysad: I'm happy to say that I'm now rehabilitated and run only skinny whites. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

my 5x5.5 adapter roadstars


----------



## D-Cheeze

more series 2 z's


----------



## D-Cheeze

rx7 on roadstar standards


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

my other old sammy on roadsters


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## azmobn06

oh shit! The Samurais we're the shit back then :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

nevermind the guy behind the wheel....Roadstar 13X7. Date sharpied in.










that was hooptie back then :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 06:50 PM~17545644
> *oh shit! The Samurais we're the shit back then :cheesy:
> *


those where the days :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

roadstars and 5.20's


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2010, 07:53 PM~17545696
> *those where the days  :wow:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## 925rider

you took it way back rich, i remember most of those cars


----------



## FREAKY TALES

those are nice, i had a set just like that in 90-91. good ole high school days :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 02:31 PM~17530028
> *i scored a set of og campbell super swepts NOS. and matched them with my zeniths from jd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY KENNY DID YOU GET THESE FROM TIM IN HTOWN


----------



## 509Rider

Cool topic Ken wish I had pics of some of my 90s wheels


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@May 19 2010, 10:11 PM~17547513
> *HEY KENNY DID YOU GET THESE FROM TIM IN HTOWN
> *


yep


----------



## baggedout81

Summer if either 97-99 15x8.Dont remember why i got them so dam big :uh:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Snoopjonnyjon

Appliance/vogue cross laced 14x6


















Mclean 15x8 reversed.









Both sets are new and unused.


----------



## ILLVILLE

Love this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 20 2010, 12:40 PM~17552793
> *Love this topic  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@May 20 2010, 01:40 PM~17552793
> *Love this topic  :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## turri 67

No KMC's or ENKEIS???

I know some of the fellas were rolling those wheels, lets come out of the woodwork fellas! Post of those pics! I was almost guiilty of rolling a '91 Sentra on Lorinsers!

--Turri.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 20 2010, 06:29 PM~17555062
> *No KMC's or ENKEIS???
> 
> I know some of the fellas were rolling those wheels, lets come out of the woodwork fellas!  Post of those pics!  I was almost guiilty of rolling a '91 Sentra on Lorinsers!
> --Turri.
> *


89 Sentra on Prime's ovur hurrrr!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@May 20 2010, 03:36 PM~17552282
> *
> 
> Mclean 15x8 reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sets are new and unused.
> *


damn how much for these


----------



## lone star

after searching the LIL forums i found a topic about 4 yrs old and i hit up dude, and he still had these badboys, UPS had them on my doorstep today. will need rechrome, but definately a diamond in the ruff :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































then i hit up zenith wire wheel for a set of these










and a set of these










dont know which ones im gonna use yet :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star

some pics i got off the roadster topic. all these colors to choose from, powder blue are the best IMO..















































if anyone has a set of black and chrome screaming eagles like these, ill buy them.


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17555915
> *after searching the LIL forums i found a topic about 4 yrs old and i hit up dude, and he still had these badboys, UPS had them on my doorstep today.  will need rechrome, but definately a diamond in the ruff  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i hit up zenith wire wheel for a set of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know which ones im gonna use yet  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 i need a set of spinners find me some :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2010, 09:11 PM~17544936
> *13.7 100 spoke center golds (at one time) with diamond spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol


----------



## Dysfunctional73

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 20 2010, 05:29 PM~17555062
> *No KMC's or ENKEIS???
> 
> I know some of the fellas were rolling those wheels, lets come out of the woodwork fellas!  Post of those pics!  I was almost guiilty of rolling a '91 Sentra on Lorinsers!
> 
> --Turri.
> *


DONT KNOW ABOUT KMC, BUT MY BRO ROLLED ENKEIS ON HIS MINI TRUCK BACK IN THE EARLY 90'S :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

My old convertible/hardtop truck on 15x10 roadstars back in 98


----------



## ABRAXASS

80 spoke 14x7 rev on left complete set, 72 spoke 13x7 rev on right complete set



















This is what the 13x7's looked like before I cleaned them up.










My personal collection of K/O's. I have all four in each set. 
If anyone has the chip'd 2ear non-fluted, or the chip'd non-eared K/O's
let me know. Willing to buy, or trade two of my sets for one set of yours.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@May 21 2010, 02:11 AM~17559785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 spoke 14x7 rev on left complete set, 72 spoke 13x7 rev on right complete set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the 13x7's looked like before I cleaned them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal collection of K/O's. I have all four in each set.
> If anyone has the chip'd 2ear non-fluted, or the chip'd non-eared K/O's
> let me know. Willing to buy, or trade two of my sets for one set of yours.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

ill take a set of those 3 ways if they are for sale


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@May 21 2010, 02:11 AM~17559785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 spoke 14x7 rev on left complete set, 72 spoke 13x7 rev on right complete set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the 13x7's looked like before I cleaned them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal collection of K/O's. I have all four in each set.
> If anyone has the chip'd 2ear non-fluted, or the chip'd non-eared K/O's
> let me know. Willing to buy, or trade two of my sets for one set of yours.
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

:cheesy:


----------



## HIPPO

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 18 2010, 10:18 PM~17534994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i remember this car :biggrin:


----------



## HIPPO

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17555915
> *after searching the LIL forums i found a topic about 4 yrs old and i hit up dude, and he still had these badboys, UPS had them on my doorstep today.  will need rechrome, but definately a diamond in the ruff  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i hit up zenith wire wheel for a set of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know which ones im gonna use yet  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 02:06 PM~17529787
> *new never mounted roadstars i found for sale but never contacted me back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were on seattle craigs list? I was gonna call coudnt believe the price next day add was gone.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 23 2010, 08:44 PM~17581183
> *were on seattle craigs list? I was gonna call coudnt believe the price next day add was gone.
> *


yea, a couple weeks ago. i emailed several times and got no response.


----------



## Dylante63

im liking roadstars more and more remember them growing up, but you hardly see them anymore


----------



## lone star

:cheesy:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 02:06 PM~17529787
> *new never mounted roadstars i found for sale but never contacted me back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## rzarock

My first low low had 56 spoke bolt on Roadsters. I then got some 100 spoke Roadstars in 97. I remember having to take the KOs off when I parked so fuckers wouldn't steal them.

Remember when the bolt on pan would get bent and the spinner wouldn't be centered anymore? Looked like it was flopping all over the place when you would roll. Or when dudes would roll with no pan at all, just rims and lug nuts....that shit was ghetto...but I miss those days.


----------



## baggedout81

Or loosing the wearied key to take them off and have to use a pair of needle nose and turn them screws out.


----------



## ss62vert

My set of Roadstars and proof their from the 90's. I bought these from 
George Torres "loco 64" shortly after his 63 being on the cover of lowrider.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 25 2010, 04:40 PM~17601780
> *My set of Roadstars and proof their from the 90's. I bought these from
> George Torres "loco 64" shortly after his 63 being on the cover of lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.  I remember seeing it at the LG show in Fresno back in the day.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 25 2010, 04:40 PM~17601780
> *My set of Roadstars and proof their from the 90's. I bought these from
> George Torres "loco 64" shortly after his 63 being on the cover of lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WASNT THE '63 CALLED "LIFE AFTER LOCO"?


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 25 2010, 07:38 PM~17603729
> *WASNT THE '63 CALLED "LIFE AFTER LOCO"?
> *


yes


----------



## JasonJ

Here you go Kenwood.... 1994.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 25 2010, 10:16 PM~17606019
> *Here you go Kenwood.... 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ballin'


----------



## baggedout81

#2 topic on LIL behind the 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

I 








was just rollin these around last summer LOL :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 26 2010, 10:22 PM~17616062
> *I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was just rollin these around last summer LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Summer,son that looks like that mid-west ks/mizzo snow there :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 26 2010, 08:25 PM~17616110
> *Summer,son that looks like that mid-west ks/mizzo snow there :biggrin:
> *


fo sho


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+May 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17616166-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got them???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigbelly_@May 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17616171
> *fo sho
> *


 :yes: Where you from chief?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17616220
> *You still got them???
> 
> *


 :nono:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17616381
> *:nono:
> *


Gwat they would look great on my smoker


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17616062
> *I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was just rollin these around last summer LOL  :biggrin:
> *


That's gangster... 

Luxors?


----------



## lone star

finally scored a complete set over the weekend. after searching and trying to piece together what i needed and kill myself on shipping costs, i found a set in louisville ky and i was in town for an event so i just brought them home with me. complete set 100 spoke roadstars, with adapters, locks and spinners and eagles, 15 hole universal. now to get them rebuilt :biggrin: 

they are beat to hell, but the key parts are there and are good. i love the offset of these things


----------



## Purple Haze

I only got one. Wish I could find the other 3 

Flawless and never been mounted!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 1 2010, 01:29 PM~17664475
> *I only got one. Wish I could find the other 3
> 
> Flawless and never been mounted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where the hell were you putting all these wheels you have or have had???

Find me a 72 player would ya :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 1 2010, 02:28 PM~17665518
> *Where the hell were you putting all these wheels you have or have had???
> 
> Find me a 72 player would ya :biggrin:
> *


LOL they are all over the place bro.. Players are hard to find around here. Just sell me your four and we'll be good :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 1 2010, 04:11 PM~17665914
> *LOL they are all over the place bro.. Players are hard to find around here. Just sell me your four and we'll be good  :biggrin:
> *


Shit i say knock off to folks around here and they think i'm talking about a cheap ass hand bag,sunglass etc.Funny what just a couple hrs. of driving does

Hahha,them shits age gonna be w/ me till the casket drops


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 1 2010, 07:21 AM~17662419
> *That's gangster...
> 
> Luxors?
> *











Thats what I was thinking . :happysad:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

I had My Og Dayton and hub back 225D stamped back in th da '92 bring it back again Ill fixed up and re gold platin again when get done ready put on my van astro called is Du2ce gold II rollz  :biggrin:  homie
check out:


----------



## slangin cardboard

My homie busted his ass tryin 2 find some of these :loco: They have only been on the streets about a month or so . :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jun 2 2010, 10:42 PM~17680108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie busted his ass tryin 2 find some of these  :loco: They have only been on the streets about a month or so . :biggrin:
> *


Does he go 4x4 a lot?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Only on fridays :nicoderm:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## elmorro1974

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/IMG00003...05/IMG00036.jpg


----------



## elmorro1974




----------



## elmorro1974

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Jun 7 2010, 07:18 PM~17720246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are my 17x9 dayton,13x7 roadsters with round nips,13x7roadsters square nips on og 5.20


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Kandy Drippa

13x7 reverse 60 spoke L.A wires


----------



## lone star

sent out my roadstars today for rebuild. should be back in a few weeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2010, 08:33 PM~17742803
> *sent out my roadstars today for rebuild. should be back in a few weeks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


post pics when there done


----------



## ABRAXASS

My 62 on 13x7 rev 72 spoke Roadstars 2wing fluted K/O's 1995









My buddy's Caprice on 13x7 rev 72 spoke Roadstars 3wing fluted K/O's 1995









My 62 again, same rims with 3wing gold fluted 1994 (did'nt care for the K/O's)


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## kandylac

_88 SPOKES ON OG 5.20's_ :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2010, 06:33 PM~17742803
> *sent out my roadstars today for rebuild. should be back in a few weeks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO IS DOING IT KEN ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 10 2010, 03:39 PM~17751509
> *WHO IS DOING IT KEN ?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## texasgold

i am














:wow: 



































ok maybe not :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

my chrome 88 spoke Danas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

my 88s


----------



## lone star

so i been looking for some roadstar KO spinners. and they are pretty hard to find, so i called up the shop that i bought my set from in 1998, and lucky me they were still open. i remember he had about 4 sets in a display case. dude said he had some brand new in the box spinners with locks, 2 prong., still on display from 12 yrs ago. so i go over there and this fool had some regular china spinners and adapters i mean the quality is probably better than todays stuff, but still, what a waste of time. he didnt really know what i was looking for


so i started snooping around and way in the back under some tires he had 2 15 inch wheels, that had the spinners on them. they were rusted to shit, but had never been rolled on (old display wheels) so i copped these 2 spinners for a cool ass price, and my homie had 2 extra spinners for me, so now i have a complete set of 3 way and complete set of 2 way. going to get fresh chrome :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2010, 08:14 PM~17754009
> *so i been looking for some roadstar KO spinners. and they are pretty hard to find, so i called up the shop that i bought my set from in 1998, and lucky me they were still open. i remember he had about 4 sets in a display case.  dude said he had some brand new in the box spinners with locks, 2 prong., still on display from 12 yrs ago.  so i go over there and this fool had some regular china spinners and adapters  i mean the quality is probably better than todays stuff, but still, what a waste of time. he didnt really know what i was looking for
> so i started snooping around and way in the back under some tires he had 2 15 inch wheels, that had the spinners on them. they were rusted to shit, but had never been rolled on (old display wheels) so i copped these 2 spinners for a cool ass price, and my homie had 2 extra spinners for me, so now i have a complete set of 3 way and complete set of 2 way. going to get fresh chrome  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star

got 2 more gold ones to complete the set. gold looks like shit, but they are straight and not bent or broken, so rechrome should be easy.


----------



## lone star

some more 3 ways chromed.


----------



## lone star

these are on ebay right now...
]http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=390206876176

some mclean pans and spinners. worthless now, but were nice in the 90s


----------



## lone star

some all gold crown bolt on, with 4 way spinner, on ebay too lol


----------



## IMPALA 79

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 11:29 AM~17767050
> *some more 3 ways chromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THIS URS HOMIE? IF THEIR URS HOW MUCH I NEED A SET


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 10:43 AM~17767136
> *some all gold crown bolt on, with 4 way spinner, on ebay too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fucker wont ship em :angry:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 09:27 AM~17767039
> *got 2 more gold ones to complete the set. gold looks like shit, but they are straight and not bent or broken, so rechrome should be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what i need :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

all gold roadstars i got from my homie leo 2 years ago and jus found the adapters to fit one of my rides....still lackin a r/s spinner but what the hell !!


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 02:04 PM~17529771
> *back in the 90s  when lowriding was bigger there was a bunch of different wheel companies. from player. dayton, mcleans, roadster and roadstars, crowns zeniths real wires, etc.  even bolts. 56 spoke and 80 spoke roadsters  luxor wheels.  so post up your old ass pics of wheels from back in the 90s.  ill start with pics ive came across either for sale, or just on cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadstar ko's with 3 way fluted spinners
> *


ROADSTERS?ROADSTARS WER MY FAVORITE


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

My 13X7 80 spoke gold centers
I traded even up 2 old miss match Hydraulic pumps that was in this parts car I bought, I think Im gonna hold on to these untill I buy a 1980 car to throw them on :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

I started out back in 1993 wit some 15X8 KMC Hammers & then moved up to my first set of wires, some 56spoke 15X8 Roadster boltons AKA "POTS&PANS" :biggrin: After that came the 15X10 72 spoke Daytons my very first set of knock offs


----------



## texasgold

ttt


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 19 2010, 08:57 AM~17538742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

i want some :happysad:


----------



## Skim

OLD SCHOOL 3 BARS AND 72S


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 12 2010, 09:43 AM~17767136-->
> 
> 
> 
> some all gold crown bolt on, with 4 way spinner, on ebay too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 11:17 AM~17824560
> *all gold roadstars i got from my homie leo 2 years ago and jus found the adapters to fit one of my rides....still lackin a r/s spinner but what the hell !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 23 2010, 05:02 PM~17869049
> *My 13X7 80 spoke gold centers
> I traded even up 2 old miss match Hydraulic pumps that was in this parts car I bought, I think Im gonna hold on to these untill I buy a 1980 car to throw them on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THESE ARE ALL BADASS


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 11:43 AM~17767136
> *some all gold crown bolt on, with 4 way spinner, on ebay too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got a cat here on craigslist w/ i think that's them only chrome


----------



## JustCruisin

My 1st set of wires, Luxor 80 spoke bolt-ons with Gold nip and spinner, on Remington real whites not shaved..had some Playboy bunny stickers made for the spinners..


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 01:06 PM~17529787
> *new never mounted roadstars i found for sale but never contacted me back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CRAZY!!! I BOUGHT THEM


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jul 3 2010, 02:23 AM~17951172
> *CRAZY!!! I BOUGHT THEM
> *


How long ago ?


----------



## vazquejs

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2010, 10:00 PM~17544796
> *not quite 90s. but i beleive i got these in 2001.  chrome zeniths with gold rings n the hubs. 96 spoke 13.7  with remmington fat whites. paid a grip but the quality was beatiful. the wheels outshined the rest of the car. i dont know where they came from (la or campbell) but i got them from shortys out of houston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Them Zeniths did have some of the best quality. The wheels are timeless. They look good!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jul 3 2010, 05:35 AM~17951576
> *How long ago ?
> *


i've had them a whole week! weird how every deal fell through. i have to say that these were a steal of a deal!! super clean!! i should probably wrap them up :happysad:


----------



## vazquejs

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 3 2010, 02:10 PM~17952896
> *
> *


 Here's my set. Yeup, still have them.


----------



## keneken

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 3 2010, 11:08 PM~17956127
> *Here's my set.  Yeup, still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 3 2010, 10:08 PM~17956127
> *Here's my set.  Yeup, still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 3 2010, 10:08 PM~17956127
> *Here's my set.  Yeup, still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 3 2010, 11:08 PM~17956127
> *Here's my set.  Yeup, still have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow
It's a wrap gentelmen
vazquejs just killed it......


----------



## lone star

agreed. lock the topic :biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs

Like game over lock the topic???? LOL...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS+Jul 4 2010, 07:09 AM~17957489-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> It's a wrap gentelmen
> vazquejs just killed it......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 4 2010, 07:16 AM~17957513
> *agreed. lock the topic  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vazquejs_@Jul 4 2010, 07:52 PM~17960958
> *Like game over lock the topic????  LOL...
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

TOPIC OFFICIALLY KILLED :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 02:09 PM~17529818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadstar 2 wing fluted double golds
> *


good topic, i had some 14s roadstars my self back in 98, regret selling them


----------



## vazquejs

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 4 2010, 10:58 PM~17960975
> *Yup
> Yup
> Yup  :biggrin:
> *



What's up Ragtop? I see you've been coming up on some Zenith chips as well. Happy 4th bro.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 4 2010, 10:12 PM~17961552
> *What's up Ragtop?  I see you've been coming up on some Zenith chips as well.  Happy 4th bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup vazquejs.  Yeah, I got some. :biggrin: I'm trying to find a couple singles to complete sets. Happy 4th of July to you as well.


----------



## vazquejs

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 5 2010, 01:36 AM~17961659
> *Sup vazquejs.    Yeah, I got some.  :biggrin:  I'm trying to find a couple singles to complete sets.  Happy 4th of July to you as well.
> *


 
Gracias homie. Are you still looking for the multi colored badges?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 4 2010, 10:45 PM~17961707
> *Gracias homie.  Are you still looking for the multi colored badges?
> *


No, not really. I wouldn't mind finding one single NOS multi though, always good to make a set of 5 or use as a spare.


----------



## vazquejs

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 5 2010, 01:46 AM~17961720
> *No, not really.  I wouldn't mind finding one single NOS multi though, always good to make a set of 5 or use as a spare.
> *


 Or have a spare set. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## brn2ridelo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 4 2010, 10:51 PM~17961742
> *Or have a spare set.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

these are 70-80's wheels


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 5 2010, 11:06 PM~17970142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are 70-80's wheels
> *


dam how old r u :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

the proper way to install and remove roadstars. thanks d cheese


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2010, 09:02 AM~18135427
> *the proper way to install and remove roadstars. thanks d cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP, BECAUSE if the key (or tool)an't in there right,the FUCKEN RIM WON'T LOCK RIGHT AND YOUR SHIT WILL COME OFF!HOW DO i KNOW IT HAPPED TO ME :angry: GOT TO LOVE Roadstars :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## lone star

not stuck in the 90s anymore, re-living the 90s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

wow those are nice :0


----------



## HIPPO

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 07:29 PM~18146971
> *not stuck in the 90s anymore, re-living the 90s  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit those are clean... for sale??? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

nosir not for sale...


----------



## touchdowntodd

i bet they werent all that much to redo, powdercoat instead of chrome... and new nipples arent much.. and ill bet hub chrome was still good.. 

good move homie!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 06:29 PM~18146971
> *not stuck in the 90s anymore, re-living the 90s  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like WWK did a nice job on them


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 28 2010, 11:27 AM~18163296
> *i bet they werent all that much to redo, powdercoat instead of chrome... and new nipples arent much.. and ill bet hub chrome was still good..
> 
> good move homie!
> *


 :uh: :happysad: nah homie....i know lone star real well....and he only rolls the best, everything got redone, sand blasted all the way down to raw 


check out wwk topic :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 28 2010, 10:27 AM~18163296
> *i bet they werent all that much to redo, powdercoat instead of chrome... and new nipples arent much.. and ill bet hub chrome was still good..
> 
> good move homie!
> *


im in these wheels with shipping and the cost of spinners and eagles, more than the price of new daytons plus some.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2010, 06:28 PM~18166392
> *im in these wheels with shipping and the cost of spinners and eagles, more than the price of new daytons plus some.
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2010, 04:28 PM~18166392
> *im in these wheels with shipping and the cost of spinners and eagles, more than the price of new daytons plus some.
> *


 that and you can't just order some Roadstars and get them custom made :biggrin: love how they came out :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

man the 90s were good to me


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 29 2010, 11:43 AM~18173493
> *man the 90s were good to me
> *


What ....florescent MC hammer pants


----------



## wheelspecialists

Some 15x8 Rev all Gold 80 spoke luxors i saw on ebay.

Dna circa 96
:cheesy:


----------



## shawntitan

I would roll these on a 92 5.0 all day...



> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jul 29 2010, 03:45 PM~18174986
> *Some 15x8 Rev all Gold 80 spoke luxors i saw on ebay.
> 
> Dna circa 96
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2010, 03:28 PM~18166392
> *im in these wheels with shipping and the cost of spinners and eagles, more than the price of new daytons plus some.
> *


Worth every penny IMHO


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 29 2010, 08:43 AM~18173493
> *man the 90s were good to me
> *


X2


----------



## 63 VERT

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/1870214145.html
not mine


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Jul 29 2010, 10:08 PM~18180948
> *http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/1870214145.html
> not mine
> *


i dont think those are Roadstars...i think everybody that doesnt know any better still calls wires roadsters or Ds :biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 29 2010, 10:11 PM~18180986
> *i dont think those are Roadstars...i think everybody that doesnt know any better still calls wires roadsters or Ds :biggrin:
> *


i didnt notice the spinner till after i posted it :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 29 2010, 09:50 AM~18173532
> *What ....florescent MC hammer pants
> *


lol, :biggrin: no N.W.A FOR ME  ..I WAS JUST A TEEEN THEN..Young dumb and full of cum :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT+Jul 29 2010, 09:08 PM~18180948-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/1870214145.html
> not mine
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-texasgold_@Jul 29 2010, 09:11 PM~18180986
> *i dont think those are Roadstars...i think everybody that doesnt know any better still calls wires roadsters or Ds :biggrin:
> *


those might be roadster "d"s i had a set of those in 99. no real way to tell if they are, unless u take the tire off and it might have roadster stamped on the innner dish? that tire shop over here had a set of those spinners. they are heavy like dayton spinner.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

all Roadstars will have a lock and round nipples


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 30 2010, 08:02 AM~18184270
> *all Roadstars will have a lock and round nipples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


true and not true. my homie has a set of og roadstars that havent been rebuild and they have regular nipples. roadster made a line of wheels that were called "roadster d's" back in the late 90s. i had a set. the porcelain eagles they use to have dont fit the china spinners of today, and they dont fit the roadstar spinners from back then. they are like 1/16 of an inch bigger than the china spinner recessed spinners. they were good wheels, and the spinners were heavy like daytons, not cheap and light like the china wheels of today.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 08:14 AM~18184364
> *true and not true. my homie has a set of og roadstars that havent been rebuild and they have regular nipples.  roadster made a line of wheels that were called "roadster d's" back in the late 90s.  i had a set. the porcelain eagles they use to have dont fit the china spinners of today, and they dont fit the roadstar spinners from back then. they are like 1/16 of an inch bigger than the china spinner recessed spinners.  they were good wheels, and the spinners were heavy like daytons, not cheap and light like the china wheels of today.
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## ABRAXASS

Both my O.G. sets dont have the round nipples either........


----------



## 63 VERT

found these on criagslist








i paid 300 the bad thing is they have 165 80s


----------



## 63 VERT

after paint remover and the 2 prong i got from lonestar :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

nice score :0


----------



## el cuate-g

Does anyone know about knock off rims that were used in the 90s mostly on euros and mini trucks with a bigger hub and some even 6 lug adapters for mazda trucks?


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 05:29 PM~18146971
> *not stuck in the 90s anymore, re-living the 90s  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rims came out nice! a couple of years ago i was offered some 13s roadstars for a $100! they were clean too!   :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 11:30 AM~18185389
> *nice score  :0
> *


now i just need some 520s :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Jul 31 2010, 01:00 AM~18190809
> *now i just need some 520s  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 06:29 PM~18146971
> *not stuck in the 90s anymore, re-living the 90s  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: roadster brand was my fav back in the 90s  i had some 13' tripple golds,, i loved them roadster fluted spinners,, real nice,, and high quality dark gold,, not like that super bright 7k gold plating of today :happysad:


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

I HAVE TWO OF THESE BRAND NEW NEVER BEEN MOUNTED. 5 ON 4 3/4 14X7 AND ON 1/19/99 UP FOR SALE..... OBO


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## lowlowlow

I found 2 wheels in the junkyard, they had the ring on the hub like Zenith, but the ring was white and said Roadster. When are they from?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Aug 8 2010, 04:23 PM~18258678
> *I found 2 wheels in the junkyard, they had the ring on the hub like Zenith, but the ring was white and said Roadster.  When are they from?
> *


they might have been a prototype or something, ive seen a couple wheels like that on layitlow over the years. roadster and zeniths are part of the same company, or were. did u get pic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2010, 05:13 PM~18259016
> *they might have been a prototype or something, ive seen a couple wheels like that on layitlow over the years. roadster and zeniths are part of the same company, or were. did u get pic
> *


x2 Rs


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Ttt.....for 90's wheels,stuck on ROADSTARS.....I'll post mine as soon as I get a chance....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Jul 30 2010, 09:03 PM~18189435
> *Does anyone know about knock off rims that were used in the 90s mostly on euros and mini trucks with a bigger hub and some even 6 lug adapters for mazda trucks?
> *


my homie from new era cc has a set on his isuzu ....... but he hasent brought that truck out in a while dont even know if he still has it


----------



## lone star

rust free from '93










matching keychain, also from the 90s


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2010, 05:13 PM~18259016
> *they might have been a prototype or something, ive seen a couple wheels like that on layitlow over the years. roadster and zeniths are part of the same company, or were. did u get pic
> *


All I got was a shitty cellphone pic, and there's a scratch across lens. You can barely see the white ring


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 06:07 PM~18269291
> *rust free from '93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matching keychain, also from the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a blue keychain somewhere :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Aug 8 2010, 03:15 PM~18258628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:
> *


4 sale?


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2010, 04:13 PM~18259016
> *they might have been a prototype or something, ive seen a couple wheels like that on layitlow over the years. roadster and zeniths are part of the same company, or were. did u get pic
> *


 from what I heard zenith, roadster and even dayton are owned by the same company COKER TIRES. I know alot of people won't believe but is true. I'm cool with Pat the orignal owner of roadsters matter of fact gonna go see him tommarow he's the one that told me so.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 10 2010, 12:05 AM~18272037
> *from what I heard zenith, roadster and even dayton are owned by the same company COKER TIRES. I know alot of people won't believe but is true. I'm cool with Pat the orignal owner of roadsters matter of fact gonna go see him tommarow he's the one that told me so.
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: i DON'T THINK SO!


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 10 2010, 05:43 AM~18273236
> *:biggrin:  :wow: i DON'T THINK SO!
> *


just like I said some won't beleive.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 10 2010, 12:05 AM~18272037
> *from what I heard zenith, roadster and even dayton are owned by the same company COKER TIRES. I know alot of people won't believe but is true. I'm cool with Pat the orignal owner of roadsters matter of fact gonna go see him tommarow he's the one that told me so.
> *


ive heard the same before...


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 10 2010, 01:05 AM~18272037
> *from what I heard zenith, roadster and even dayton are owned by the same company COKER TIRES. I know alot of people won't believe but is true. I'm cool with Pat the orignal owner of roadsters matter of fact gonna go see him tommarow he's the one that told me so.
> *


See if he's got any extra K/O's laying around somewhere........


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Aug 10 2010, 04:12 PM~18277429
> *See if he's got any extra K/O's laying around somewhere........
> *


yea do that...





















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 03:22 PM~18277516
> *yea do that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I called him 3 times today all I got was his voice mail. will you work a trade for those dog ears?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 10 2010, 10:35 PM~18281633
> *I called him 3 times today all I got was his voice mail. will you work a trade for those dog ears?
> *


no but they are for sale...no trade.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2010, 04:59 AM~18282742
> *no but they are for sale...no trade.
> *


pic of car with Rzz!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

loved my Rzz but hated it when people would say , cool your rollin Dayton's, and I know they didn't know rims , so I would just say thanks :roflmao: I got tired of telling people they were FUCKEN Roadstar's. :420:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 11 2010, 06:57 AM~18283104
> *pic of car with Rzz!
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just fuck WOW


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 11 2010, 08:05 AM~18283408
> *just fuck WOW
> *


thanks the car has been good to me so far


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2010, 09:00 AM~18283389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Kenny that shit looks sick


----------



## NIMSTER64

TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS 72 SPOKE 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH COOPER TIRES 1500
































































CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 88 SPOKES 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH VOGUE TIRES 1800


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2010, 12:40 PM~18344489
> *oh oh....you done did it...wasting to many paper towels :biggrin:
> *


I'm supose to meet up with Pat the old roadster owner, and see whats he has gatherd as far as roadster/roadstar parts. from what i hear there is spose to be some 3rd gen. adaptors. coated and uncoated. we'll see


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 18 2010, 01:46 PM~18344541
> *I'm supose to meet up with Pat the old roadster owner, and see whats he has gatherd as far as roadster/roadstar parts. from what i hear there is spose to be some 3rd gen. adaptors. coated and uncoated. we'll see
> *


im interested. let me know


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2010, 03:19 PM~18345832
> *im interested. let me know
> *


can also get roadster wire wheels for the dually if anyone is interstead they can pm.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 18 2010, 04:25 PM~18345883
> *can also get roadster wire wheels for the dually if anyone is interstead they can pm.
> *


dam thats taking it way back.


----------



## azmobn06

My Regal back in 95-96 with 15X10 Daytons....nevermind the barefoot dude :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Same Regal with 13 in. Roadstars


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2010, 01:31 PM~18344398
> *just scored this complete matching set. dam near NOS. cant have too many spare parts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can never have enough spare parts



> TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS 72 SPOKE 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH COOPER TIRES 1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn homie those 72's are the shit
> 
> 
> 
> here's my 72's


----------



## lone star

i got my roadstar 2 way fluted's back from the chrome. triple plated, like new money


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 01:17 PM~18354404
> *i got my roadstar 2 way fluted's back from the chrome. triple plated, like new money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAN KEN YOU GOT ALL THE GOOD SHIT :happysad:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 19 2010, 05:44 PM~18355978
> *DAN KEN YOU GOT ALL THE GOOD SHIT  :happysad:
> *


u the one with the OG set...and OG tool


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 02:17 PM~18354404
> *i got my roadstar 2 way fluted's back from the chrome. triple plated, like new money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are killa....


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 06:36 PM~18346462
> *My Regal back in 95-96 with 15X10 Daytons....nevermind the barefoot dude :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, I still like the look of 15x10's rev 
with low-pro's (Euro T/A's, Gatorbacks, Fulda's, etc...)
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2010, 06:10 PM~17555915
> *after searching the LIL forums i found a topic about 4 yrs old and i hit up dude, and he still had these badboys, UPS had them on my doorstep today.  will need rechrome, but definately a diamond in the ruff  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i hit up zenith wire wheel for a set of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know which ones im gonna use yet  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



How do the roadstars work... I know they have some kind of lock never actually seen some in person. They like the normal knock offs??


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 18 2010, 04:36 PM~18346462
> *My Regal back in 95-96 with 15X10 Daytons....nevermind the barefoot dude :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's the corona Termite?? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Aug 21 2010, 08:52 PM~18372476
> *Man, I still like the look of 15x10's rev
> with low-pro's (Euro T/A's, Gatorbacks, Fulda's, etc...)
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


yup..had them wrapped with the BFG's


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 22 2010, 04:16 PM~18377469
> *Where's the corona Termite?? :biggrin:
> *


I was on the wagon back then drinking "water" :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 22 2010, 03:52 PM~18377307
> *How do the roadstars work... I know they have some kind of lock never actually seen some in person. They like the normal knock offs??
> *


roadstars are technically a 5 piece wheel

1. adapter
2. wheel.
3. wheel lock
4. decoration spinner
5. porcelain eagle if desired.

they are something like the locking zeniths. the actual spinner isnt whats holding the wheel on, its a racheting lock under the spinner that is pretty much impossible to fly off if all parts are working properly and installed right.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump with my old clean ass Roadstars.


----------



## lone star




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## lone star

:wow:


----------



## ABRAXASS

ROADSTARS Y-QUE.......


----------



## lone star

u get all 4 of those 2 wing? how do those smoothie caps stay on? hand tight>?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 06:46 AM~18597048
> *u get all 4 of those 2 wing? how do those smoothie caps stay on? hand tight>?
> *


x2

always wondered how they were tightened


----------



## lone star

pipe wrench should do the trick :biggrin:


----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 03:31 PM~17530028
> *i scored a set of og campbell super swepts NOS. and matched them with my zeniths from jd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i have these exact knock offs........  and they look brand new....


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

does anyone know if LA wires ever actually made any of the 30 spoke FAT BOYS ????


----------



## Low_Ryde

saw these today


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Great topic. I loved them stars. Homies did too. Spokes had no taper like other wheels.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Sep 18 2010, 11:14 AM~18598232
> *does anyone know if LA wires ever actually made any of the 30 spoke FAT BOYS ????
> *


Good question.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 18 2010, 08:54 PM~18601071
> *Great topic. I loved them stars. Homies did too. Spokes had no taper like other wheels.
> *


They were some nice, unique wheels.  Got me thinking, there sure were a lot of wheel and tire choices back then. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18601140
> *They were some nice, unique wheels.   Got me thinking, there sure were a lot of wheel and tire choices back then.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: true


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 18 2010, 08:02 PM~18601140
> *They were some nice, unique wheels.   Got me thinking, there sure were a lot of wheel and tire choices back then.  :biggrin:
> *


There was a few to choose from back then. Now a days not many and if we do get a choice they get clowned on...sometimes it's like a popularity contest in high school around here :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2010, 09:20 AM~18603274
> *There was a few to choose from back then. Now a days not many and if we do get a choice they get clowned on...sometimes it's like a popularity contest in high school around here  :biggrin:
> *


that was back in the dre dre days  shit I get mad props on the star wires


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 18 2010, 06:46 AM~18597048-->
> 
> 
> 
> u get all 4 of those 2 wing? how do those smoothie caps stay on? hand tight>?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Sep 18 2010, 06:48 AM~18597051
> *x2
> 
> always wondered how they were tightened
> *





















Past owner said this worked out good for him. 
Bought one, but have'nt mounted them on my ride.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Just scored this near N.O.S. set of 13x7 rev Roadstars!
One owner, never been mounted, missing one box!
All parts are brand new! Even had adapter & allen wrenches!
Dude said he bought'em a long time ago and threw them in closet.
Found'em on Craiglook (Craigslist), was in the same city I'm in.
GREAT PRICE..................DEAL/SCORE/FIND OF THE YEAR..........


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:29 PM~18685521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just scored this near N.O.S. set of 13x7 rev Roadstars!
> One owner, never been mounted, missing one box!
> All parts are brand new! Even had adapter & allen wrenches!
> Dude said he bought'em a long time ago and threw them in closet.
> Found'em on Craiglook (Craigslist), was in the same city I'm in.
> GREAT PRICE..................DEAL/SCORE/FIND OF THE YEAR..........
> *


Nice


----------



## lone star

dam, nice score.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:29 PM~18685521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just scored this near N.O.S. set of 13x7 rev Roadstars!
> One owner, never been mounted, missing one box!
> All parts are brand new! Even had adapter & allen wrenches!
> Dude said he bought'em a long time ago and threw them in closet.
> Found'em on Craiglook (Craigslist), was in the same city I'm in.
> GREAT PRICE..................DEAL/SCORE/FIND OF THE YEAR..........
> *


 what year are those?? nice ass find


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## kandylac

_88 SPOKES ON OG 5.20's & STILL HAVE THEM TO THIS DAY._ :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Soma bitch i want some roadster now :biggrin: 

I'll stick to my 72's spoke player s for now :biggrin:


----------



## red chev

any pics of the LA wires....i had a few sets..nice wheels!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 30 2010, 01:04 PM~18702867
> *any pics of the LA wires....i had a few sets..nice wheels!!
> *


X2


----------



## ABRAXASS

Bump for tha new one's....................


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Sep 30 2010, 06:25 PM~18706111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for tha new one's....................
> *


just needs some chips!!!!


----------



## baggedout81

Ya'll gonna turn me into a hatter postin all them clean ass Roadsters :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 30 2010, 11:40 AM~18702620
> *88 SPOKES ON OG 5.20's & STILL HAVE THEM TO THIS DAY.  :biggrin:
> *


pics plz :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Sep 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18706111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for tha new one's....................
> *


VERY NICE! :wow:


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 1 2010, 09:26 AM~18710748
> *pics plz  :biggrin:
> *












*There it is, and I have all 5.*


----------



## lone star

wanna sell the 5 88s?


----------



## lone star

when i was a kid i used to stare at pics in LRM and study the wheels. and i used to see that some cars had the wheels on the wrong side of the car.....does anyone else remember shit like that? how did they drive?


----------



## vouges17

*
my 78 caprice on daytons and vouges 13's 4 pumps 14 batteries 1996*


----------



## lone star

these are so fresh they deserve their own internet. timeless classics. 

i scored this set yesterday and did a deep cleaning on 1 wheel. and this is what i got...














































heres the set before i cleaned 1 wheel....in storage for years..


----------



## MR.59

NICE SCORE!
THE CHROME WAS ALOT BETTER ON THEM EARLY WHEELS. 
EVEN ON THE DAYTONS. RE-STAMPED CHROME, IS BEST


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 1 2010, 07:49 PM~19213977
> *NICE SCORE!
> THE CHROME WAS ALOT BETTER ON THEM EARLY WHEELS.
> EVEN ON THE DAYTONS.  RE-STAMPED CHROME, IS BEST
> *


way better chrome...these wheels still look great and the gold looks better than a brand new china wheel and these are from mid 90s :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Nice to see the thread back on top


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 1 2010, 09:33 PM~19214491
> *Nice to see the thread back on top
> *


Exactly what I was thinking...........


----------



## show-bound

see some MOONS! 

that was my choice!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ROADSTARS are thee wheels of the 90s....hands down....they're hubs are unique....u can tell just by looking at them....I just comepleted my set just need them refurbished....got 3 sets so far....13x7s four lug,13x7s five lug and 14x7 five lug....they need work,but I'm looking to do one set for my Monte.....maybe later I'll do another set....gotta rename this to 90s owned by ROSDSTARS......


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 2 2010, 07:06 AM~19217826
> *ROADSTARS are thee wheels of the 90s....hands down....they're hubs are unique....u can tell just by looking at them....I just comepleted my set just need them refurbished....got 3 sets so far....13x7s four lug,13x7s five lug and 14x7 five lug....they need work,but I'm looking to do one set for my Monte.....maybe later I'll do another set....gotta rename this to 90s owned by ROSDSTARS......
> *


x2 :biggrin: Thank You for shopping on tha Roadstar Network


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 2 2010, 07:22 AM~19217894
> *x2 :biggrin:  Thank You for shopping on tha Roadstar Network
> *


Hahaha.....and u know this.....MMMAAANNN....I'll hit u up when I'm ready to get some ROADSTAR accessories from u...got other stuff I need for my car....that's on hold....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 2 2010, 07:45 AM~19217977
> *Hahaha.....and u know this.....MMMAAANNN....I'll hit u up when I'm ready to get some ROADSTAR accessories from u...got other stuff I need for my car....that's on hold....
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ALL CHROME 72z :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

ttt for rare american made quality.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Nick, throw a pic of your whole ride out there........... :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 08:42 AM~19218282
> *ttt for rare american made quality.
> *


That's right.....but some prefer quantity over over quality....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 2 2010, 09:07 AM~19218430
> *Nick, throw a pic of your whole ride out there........... :0
> *


It Chilln In Dry Storage till Spring... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

today i cleaned up wheel #2 of 4.

i used naval jelly. warm soap/water, eagle one wire cleaner. and 3 different brushes....then chrome polished them twice and they really came back to life. they were already decent, but hadnt been cleaned in years. 

the naval jelly works wonders on pits and slight rust. although on the bottle is says in big bold letters do not use on chrome. i brushed it on the gold nipples and let it sit for about 2 mins and it didnt harm the gold infact is cleaned it up real good. 





































these wheels are about 15 yrs old..ill clean the other 2 wheels sometime this weekend.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 06:17 PM~19222368
> *today i cleaned up wheel #2 of 4.
> 
> i used naval jelly. warm soap/water, eagle one wire cleaner. and 3 different brushes....then chrome polished them twice and they really came back to life. they were already decent, but hadnt been cleaned in years.
> 
> the naval jelly works wonders on pits and slight rust.  although on the bottle is says in big bold letters do not use on chrome.  i brushed it on the gold nipples and let it sit for about 2 mins and it didnt harm the gold infact is cleaned it up real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these wheels are about 15 yrs old..ill clean the other 2 wheels sometime this weekend.
> *


Got a pic of the naval jelly and where to buy?.....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2010, 07:03 PM~19222773
> *Got a pic of the naval jelly and where to buy?.....
> *


its naval jelly made my loctite. got it at home depot, 8oz bottle for 3.99. plus a 99 cent paint brush.....its in the paint department..


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 07:18 PM~19222918
> *its naval jelly made my loctite. got it at home depot, 8oz bottle for 3.99. plus a 99 cent paint brush.....its in the paint department..
> *


Cool...now I can take the rust off my Z's...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2010, 07:20 PM~19222938
> *Cool...now I can take the rust off my Z's...
> *


i put it on the dish first...then the spokes....then the nipples last. by the time the nipples were done, it had been on the dish for about 8 minutes....


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

fuck 90's wheels its 2010


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 07:39 PM~19223078
> *fuck 90's wheels its 2010
> *


cool more for me and my peers :wow: :uh:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 06:43 PM~19223118
> *cool more for me and my peers  :wow:  :uh:
> *


you can keep the bolt on's and tru spokes ****** cause i don't want em


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 07:43 PM~19223118
> *cool more for me and my peers  :wow:  :uh:
> *




O....... does pinto boy feel left out with all his Fuckn 2010 chinse Garbage :boink:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 2 2010, 06:59 PM~19223246
> *O....... does pinto boy feel left out with all his Fuckn 2010 chinse Garbage  :boink:
> *


daytons are made in ohio correct ? :wow:


----------



## lone star

:boink: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 07:45 PM~19223152
> *you can keep the bolt on's and tru spokes ****** cause i don't want em
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 08:45 PM~19223152
> *you can keep the bolt on's and tru spokes ****** cause i don't want em
> *


i don`t want them either, cause wheels for your pinto will be a ford 4 bolt pattern. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

bought new back in 95 i still have them 88 spoke daytons 13x7


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 08:49 PM~19224383
> *i don`t want them either, cause wheels for your pinto will be a ford 4 bolt pattern. :biggrin:
> *


that is true mr 59, 4 bolts on the ford pinto :biggrin: But is 59 the amount of cocks you suck everyday ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 07:17 PM~19222368
> *today i cleaned up wheel #2 of 4.
> 
> i used naval jelly. warm soap/water, eagle one wire cleaner. and 3 different brushes....then chrome polished them twice and they really came back to life. they were already decent, but hadnt been cleaned in years.
> 
> the naval jelly works wonders on pits and slight rust.  although on the bottle is says in big bold letters do not use on chrome.  i brushed it on the gold nipples and let it sit for about 2 mins and it didnt harm the gold infact is cleaned it up real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these wheels are about 15 yrs old..ill clean the other 2 wheels sometime this weekend.
> *


lucky bastard them things look clean


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2010, 07:18 PM~19213206
> *these are so fresh they deserve their own internet. timeless classics.
> 
> i scored this set yesterday and did a deep cleaning on 1 wheel. and this is what i got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the set before i cleaned 1 wheel....in storage for years..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn these hoes are fresh kenny..what you gonna put them on?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 3 2010, 08:28 PM~19232511
> *damn these hoes are fresh kenny..what you gonna put them on?
> *


id like a pearl towncar or a champagne 63 ht....prolly go towncar for now..


----------



## MIJO65

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2010, 09:40 PM~19232614
> *id like a pearl towncar or a champagne 63 ht....prolly go towncar for now..
> *


 :wow: must be nice


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2010, 08:40 PM~19232614
> *id like a pearl towncar or a champagne 63 ht....prolly go towncar for now..
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 3 2010, 08:51 PM~19232732
> *:wow:  must be nice
> *


crazy how someone will build a car around a set of wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 2 2010, 07:45 PM~19223152
> *you can keep the bolt on's and tru spokes ****** cause i don't want em
> *


I'll take the trus...Yes I know Dr Dre don't talk about them  ....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 09:49 PM~19224383
> *i don`t want them either, cause wheels for your pinto will be a ford 4 bolt pattern. :biggrin:
> *


Poor Cock Boy.. Opps I mean Pinto Boy's feeling must of got hurt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 09:49 PM~19224383
> *i don`t want them either, cause wheels for your pinto will be a ford 4 bolt pattern. :biggrin:
> *


Cock Boy... Opps Pinto Boy Loves cock so much he's gotta talk about um on LIL... FUCKN *** :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 4 2010, 05:00 AM~19234992
> *I'll take the trus...Yes I know Dr Dre don't talk about them   ....
> *


dre didn't talk about pinto's and dubz either :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 4 2010, 02:08 PM~19237500
> *dre didn't talk about pinto's and dubz either  :angry:
> *


you got me there :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Hopefully after the holidays I'll get one of my sets redone.....when I do I'll post them up and the info of whoever redoes them for me....in the mean rime I'll try to get pics and post them...


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 5 2010, 10:19 AM~19243667
> *Hopefully after the holidays I'll get one of my sets redone.....when I do I'll post them up and the info of whoever redoes them for me....in the mean rime I'll try to get pics and post them...
> *


Please do.
There are a few of us
interested in doing the same.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 5 2010, 09:19 AM~19243667
> *Hopefully after the holidays I'll get one of my sets redone.....when I do I'll post them up and the info of whoever redoes them for me....in the mean rime I'll try to get pics and post them...
> *


cant go wrong with the wire wheel king....


----------



## lowlyfencentex

anybody have a right side fluted gold spinner? for roadstars?


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 18 2010, 11:17 AM~17824560
> *all gold roadstars i got from my homie leo 2 years ago and jus found the adapters to fit one of my rides....still lackin a r/s spinner but what the hell !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey lone star these might be finally going on somethin ...jus found roadstar rob gonna hook me up with a chrome spinner and im goin to jus gold plate em ..hopefully they all match ..sure as hell dont wanna replate everything. :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

WOW
Seems like a "Roadstar Uprising"
going on around here............ :around:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 5 2010, 10:32 AM~19244027
> *WOW
> Seems like a "Roadstar Uprising"
> going on around here............ :around:
> *


 :biggrin: there the shit.Just hate when they call them D's :burn:


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2010, 08:45 AM~19243798
> *cant go wrong with the wire wheel king....
> *


use Pat he and his dad are the former owners of roadster/zenith. does hell of job restoring wheels.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 5 2010, 10:44 AM~19244066
> *:biggrin: there the shit.Just hate when they call them D's :burn:
> *


X2


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Dec 5 2010, 11:53 AM~19244103
> *use Pat he and his dad are the former owners of roadster/zenith. does hell of job restoring wheels.
> *


Where are they out of?
Prices if possible?


----------



## brn2ridelo

came across this anyone interested 13x7


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

T T T...............for ROADSTARS.....wheels of the 90's :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

ttt

some of my stash










:biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 05:30 PM~19327141
> *ttt
> 
> some of my stash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## lone star

a couple pics of my collection






























i actually sold my cadillac becuz these wheels wouldnt fit in the back..nor would they look good on a black car.....so i am gonna build a car specifically for these wheels. thats how much i love em :biggrin: :biggrin: 











shown with black eagles.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2010, 06:53 PM~19346843
> *a couple pics of my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually sold my cadillac becuz these wheels wouldnt fit in the back..nor would they look good on a black car.....so i am gonna build a car specifically for these wheels. thats how much i love em  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shown with black eagles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## suenosvajos c.c254

..i like tha 2 wing gold spinners u got


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2010, 07:53 PM~19346843
> *a couple pics of my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually sold my cadillac becuz these wheels wouldnt fit in the back..nor would they look good on a black car.....so i am gonna build a car specifically for these wheels. thats how much i love em  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shown with black eagles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Show Off......................... :angry:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 17 2010, 12:04 AM~19349658
> *Show Off......................... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

2s or 3s, tuff decisions...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 04:15 PM~19354211
> *2s or 3s, tuff decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


three


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Now I really gta take pix of mine....only thing is that mine need Roche redone and missing two sets of ko's.....I do have a new set of chrome hex with wrench....sold a set of gold ones awhile back....I want all chrome....


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 03:15 PM~19354211
> *2s or 3s, tuff decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the 2 prong for the regal


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 08:25 PM~19222959
> *i put it on the dish first...then the spokes....then the nipples last.  by the time the nipples were done, it had been on the dish for about 8 minutes....
> *


ISN`T 8 MIN. A LONG TIME?
IT HAS AN ACID IN IT, BETTER TO DO 2 SHORTER TIMES, THAN 1 LONG TIMES TO CONTROL THE ACID. MY 2 CENTS
2 LITE COATS, RINSE


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 04:15 PM~19354211
> *2s or 3s, tuff decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOMEDAY I`LL FIND A SET OF THESE


----------



## lone star

the jar i believe says leave it on for 15 mins, or longer for heavy pits....so i figured half of that to be onthe safe said, after i rinse the naval jelly i used eagle 1 cleaner, then i used dayton cleaner then i used soap and water.....and soap and water again then air dried it with my compressor. probably overkill but i wanted to make sure there was no residue left that would pop up a surprise later down the road. so far the chrome has held up great in the garage, i think im good to go...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

My 88' LS wit Brand New13x7 Rev Tripple Gold Roadstar's in 1999 :happysad: 



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 20 2010, 06:01 PM~19377431
> *My 88' LS wit Brand New13x7 Rev Tripple Gold Roadstar's in 1999 :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 05:15 PM~19354211
> *2s or 3s, tuff decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold

cant wait to ship these off to WWK right after Christmas


:cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2010, 06:36 PM~19377668
> *cant wait to ship these off to WWK right after Christmas
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


About same time ill be sending mine out. Hope he does not get wheels confused :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

GREAT TOPIC! KEEP IT GOING. 

KINDA TELLS ONE, HOW THE CHINA'S AND WHOEVER INVENTED THE IDEA, ON HOW MUCH IT SUCKED AND KILLED OFF ALL THE BRANDS.

HOPEFULLY WHEELS KEEP GETTING RESTORED AND BROUGHT OUT. I'D LIKE TO SEE MORE MCLEANS ON HERE. I USED TO LOVE THOSE RIMS WITH THE DOME CAP AND BLACK TRIM RING AND CENTER WREATH STICKER, ON A SET OF 5.20S, OUCH! :wow:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 06:27 PM~19378087
> *GREAT TOPIC! KEEP IT GOING.
> 
> KINDA TELLS ONE, HOW THE CHINA'S AND WHOEVER INVENTED THE IDEA, ON HOW MUCH IT SUCKED AND KILLED OFF ALL THE BRANDS.
> 
> HOPEFULLY WHEELS KEEP GETTING RESTORED AND BROUGHT OUT. I'D LIKE TO SEE MORE MCLEANS ON HERE. I USED TO LOVE THOSE RIMS WITH THE DOME CAP AND BLACK TRIM RING AND CENTER WREATH STICKER, ON A SET OF 5.20S, OUCH! :wow:
> *


SUP JASON! :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2010, 05:36 PM~19377668
> *cant wait to ship these off to WWK right after Christmas
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ............ :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 05:27 PM~19378087
> *GREAT TOPIC! KEEP IT GOING.
> 
> KINDA TELLS ONE, HOW THE CHINA'S AND WHOEVER INVENTED THE IDEA, ON HOW MUCH IT SUCKED AND KILLED OFF ALL THE BRANDS.
> 
> HOPEFULLY WHEELS KEEP GETTING RESTORED AND BROUGHT OUT. I'D LIKE TO SEE MORE MCLEANS ON HERE. I USED TO LOVE THOSE RIMS WITH THE DOME CAP AND BLACK TRIM RING AND CENTER WREATH STICKER, ON A SET OF 5.20S, OUCH! :wow:
> *


im starting to think the only thing im gonna run from now on are old school rebuilt wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2010, 07:38 PM~19379112
> *im starting to think the only thing im gonna run from now on are old school rebuilt wheels.  :biggrin:
> *


X78.....I got 3 sets of roadstars so far....missing some parts,but seems like they keep popping up....I atleast have one complete set for my Monte.....just need to get it redone....I'll post up pics when I get my computer working....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 20 2010, 04:01 PM~19377431
> *My 88' LS wit Brand New13x7 Rev Tripple Gold Roadstar's in 1999 :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## ray562

I have some three way dayton knock-offs, if any one is interested.


----------



## ABRAXASS

90'S WHEELS TOPIC
AKA
ROADSTAR WHEELS TOPIC EYE QUE


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 20 2010, 10:12 PM~19379405
> *90'S WHEELS TOPIC
> AKA
> ROADSTAR WHEELS TOPIC EYE QUE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Dec 20 2010, 08:10 PM~19379386
> *I have some three way dayton knock-offs, if any one is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are the shit if only they called for the eagles....  

those are my fav dayton spinners, 3 way fluted with chip....2nd choice would be 2 way swept fluted w chip.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2010, 08:13 PM~19379425
> *those are the shit if only they called for the eagles....
> 
> those are my fav dayton spinners, 3 way fluted with chip....2nd choice would be 2 way swept fluted w chip.
> *


x2


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Dec 20 2010, 09:10 PM~19379386
> *I have some three way dayton knock-offs, if any one is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If I'm not mistaken, 
did'nt Dayton come out with these 
AFTER Roadster came out with thiers?


----------



## ray562

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 20 2010, 07:29 PM~19379614
> *If I'm not mistaken,
> did'nt Dayton come out with these
> AFTER Roadster came out with thiers?
> *


Not sure but I have all four like new! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2010, 07:38 PM~19379112
> *im starting to think the only thing im gonna run from now on are old school rebuilt wheels.  :biggrin:
> *


  X2


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 20 2010, 08:12 PM~19379405
> *90'S WHEELS TOPIC
> AKA
> ROADSTAR WHEELS TOPIC EYE QUE
> *


Hell yeah...all chrome for me....


----------



## EsePuppet

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
CLEAN!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

sick^


----------



## kasem1963

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


CLEAN!!!!
[/quote]

now thats gangsta :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47

WAS IT THE ROADSTERS THAT POPPED OUT MORE IN THE CENTER OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, COMPARED TO DAYTONS? OR THEY HAD A BIGGER KO?


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 21 2010, 09:19 AM~19383574
> *WAS IT THE ROADSTERS THAT POPPED OUT MORE IN THE CENTER OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, COMPARED TO DAYTONS? OR THEY HAD A BIGGER KO?
> *


Yeah, position of the 
knock off was pushed
out a lil further than other 
true knock off wheels.
Some Roadstar knock offs
appeared to be bigger also
because of this


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 21 2010, 09:02 AM~19383804
> *Yeah, position of the
> knock off was pushed
> out a lil further than other
> true knock off wheels.
> Some Roadstar knock offs
> appeared to be bigger also
> because of this
> *


Well Said  :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 21 2010, 08:19 AM~19383574
> *WAS IT THE ROADSTERS THAT POPPED OUT MORE IN THE CENTER OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, COMPARED TO DAYTONS? OR THEY HAD A BIGGER KO?
> *


and this is what makes them the fockin shit ^^^ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


not to mention, thicker spokes, straight spokes not tapered, and round nipples

( . )( . ) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

NEXT QUESTION, NOW THEN, ARE ROADSTERS LIMITED TO ONLY THEIR BRAND OF KNOCK OFF? WILL A CHINA FIT? DAYTON?

CAN'T BEAT AMERICAN MADE WHEELS. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

they only work on roadster wheels. nothing else. and locks and adapters are sometimes not even interchangeable. althought spinners fit all locks....72 80 and 100 spokers


----------



## ray562

Found these on ebay.

LA wires - 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WIRE-WHEEL-...=item3f04cf7382

Roadster -
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Roadster-ch...=item3cb38a6f21


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 21 2010, 11:06 AM~19384264
> *NEXT QUESTION, NOW THEN, ARE ROADSTERS LIMITED TO ONLY THEIR BRAND [/COLOR]OF KNOCK OFF? WILL A CHINA FIT? DAYTON?
> 
> CAN'T BEAT AMERICAN MADE WHEELS. :biggrin:
> *




Yes, only a Roadstar
knock off will work.
The inner thread diameter
is smaller in order to fit
ontop of the locking part of hubs.
Dayton K/O's, along with china
have a wider diameter thread.
The older MG spoke knock offs
have the same system as the
Roadstars, but the threads are fine.


----------



## brn2ridelo

After


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thought I would throw my old pics of my road star pics and other's


----------



## ABRAXASS

Joe, put a pic in of 
the 14x6's you got


----------



## 62ssrag

has anyone looked at the current roadster wire wheels web page. the product is nothing like before. defintly not doing the lowrider thing anylonger.


----------



## OLDTIME47

DAMN, COKER OWNS ROADSTER? LOOKED AT SITE. SAYS TO CALL COKER TO ORDER.
I NEVER REALIZED HOW COOL IT WAS BACK IN THE MID 90'S THAT I HAD A FRIEND/NEIGHBOR WHO WORKED FOR MCLEAN IN AZUSA AND HE USED TO ALSO COME HOME AT NIGHT AN PUT WHEELS TOGETHER FROM THE 1 CAR APT GARAGE. THE PRODUCT WAS SO MUCH NICER, THINKING BACK. 

I THOUGHT MCLEAN AND ROADSTER MERGED? THE A ROADSTER ZENITH MERGE?

I ALSO REMEMBER MCLEAN WHEELS DISSAPPEARING AND THE WHEEL WENT AWAY. THEN ROADSTER CAME OUT WITH THEIR KNOCK OFF STYLE WHEEL, THEN CAME THE CHINA'S AND NO MORE ROADSTERS

I T HINK MERGERS HURT THE WHEELS INDUSTRY? ANY THOUGHTS?


----------



## OLDTIME47

SO NOW WHAT IS THIS ABOUT?

http://www.mcleanwheels.com/


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 22 2010, 05:08 PM~19396757
> *SO NOW WHAT IS THIS ABOUT?
> 
> http://www.mcleanwheels.com/
> *


AFTER FURTHER REVIEW, SAYS SOLD THROUGH STAR WIRE WHEEL, SO THEY MUST OWN THE NAME.

NOW WHAT IS A STAR WIRE WHEEL AND WHERE DID THEY COME FROM? MADE HERE OR CHINA?
THEIR OWN WHEEL OR USING OTHER COMPANY (ROADSTER,MCLEAN) SPECS?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 22 2010, 05:14 PM~19396818
> *AFTER FURTHER REVIEW, SAYS SOLD THROUGH STAR WIRE WHEEL, SO THEY MUST OWN THE NAME.
> 
> NOW WHAT IS A  AND WHERE DID THEY COME FROM? MADE HERE OR CHINA?
> THEIR OWN WHEEL OR USING OTHER COMPANY (ROADSTER,MCLEAN) SPECS?
> *


Kind of look like the Weld, or now Crager. Star wire rimes?Also there from the U.S.A.,Well the Weld,Crager rims are.I've heard people driving 500 miles for those rimes :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 22 2010, 04:05 PM~19396732
> *DAMN, COKER OWNS ROADSTER? LOOKED AT SITE. SAYS TO CALL COKER TO ORDER.
> I NEVER REALIZED HOW COOL IT WAS BACK IN THE MID 90'S THAT I HAD A FRIEND/NEIGHBOR WHO WORKED FOR MCLEAN IN AZUSA AND HE USED TO ALSO COME HOME AT NIGHT AN PUT WHEELS TOGETHER FROM THE 1 CAR APT GARAGE. THE PRODUCT WAS SO MUCH NICER, THINKING BACK.
> 
> I THOUGHT MCLEAN AND ROADSTER MERGED? THE A ROADSTER ZENITH MERGE?
> 
> I ALSO REMEMBER MCLEAN WHEELS DISSAPPEARING AND THE WHEEL WENT AWAY. THEN ROADSTER CAME OUT WITH THEIR KNOCK OFF STYLE WHEEL, THEN CAME THE CHINA'S AND NO MORE ROADSTERS
> 
> I T HINK MERGERS HURT THE WHEELS INDUSTRY? ANY THOUGHTS?
> *





Chinas ruined everything.


----------



## OLDTIME47

CHINAS DID, WHO IN FACT WAS THE PERSON RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT SHIT?

STILL THINK THE U.S. MAKERS MERGING HURT A LOT TOO, LEAVING ONLY DAYTON.

CROWN,ROADSTER,MCLEAN.

REALLY IN THE OLD DAYS IT WAS TRUSPOKE AND MCLEAN AND ZENITH.

COULD OF SWORN I REMEMBER MCLEAN/ROADSTER MERGE. AFTER BEFORE OR AFTER THE ROADSTER/ZENIGH MERGE. THEN HOW DOES THAT WORK OUT WITH THE NEW ZENITH GUY OR WWK?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 22 2010, 05:17 PM~19397288
> *CHINAS DID, WHO IN FACT WAS THE PERSON RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT SHIT?
> 
> STILL THINK THE U.S. MAKERS MERGING HURT A LOT TOO, LEAVING ONLY DAYTON.
> 
> CROWN,ROADSTER,MCLEAN.
> 
> REALLY IN THE OLD DAYS IT WAS TRUSPOKE AND MCLEAN AND ZENITH.
> 
> COULD OF SWORN I REMEMBER MCLEAN/ROADSTER MERGE. AFTER BEFORE OR AFTER THE ROADSTER/ZENIGH MERGE. THEN HOW DOES THAT WORK OUT WITH THE NEW ZENITH GUY OR WWK?
> *



Mclean was already teamed up with Zenith before Roadster got involved.


----------



## lone star

took some more pics of some eagles i got..


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 22 2010, 05:58 PM~19397131
> *
> [/color]
> 
> Chinas ruined everything.
> *


People buying them ruined it.....we want good stuff cheap....quality costs and most won't pay....back in the days we would save for months maybe years to get the wheels we wanted....Now we are cheap and buy cheap stuff....but in the end after replacing themm a couple times we end up spending the same amount of money and time...this is why some pod us are collecting roadstars and getting the redone....it has taken me a couple of years to complete my set,but it's worth it....great look and quality....


----------



## 62ssrag

it's kind of funny seeing what roadster is doing now. they where dedicated just to lowriders, does anyone remember them selling hydrualics pumps? back in the day when they where local there was alot of back door deals going on (no ****!) employees where jacking the wheels and selling them off. i had a homie that knew someone and he was rolling roadstars. i did get a set of sportsters , but a buddy found out i had got hem he wanted so i sold them brand new for a profit. should got me a set of stars and kept them. i always liked how they look you could tell from a distance they weren't d'z . well i guess that roadster is just doing what dayton is focusing on hotrod,vintage, resto's cause the lowrider can't get enuff of the chinas. so i guess you gotta go where the money is. i know if pat and his dad still had the business they would be still doing lowrider stuff. maybe?????


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 23 2010, 02:13 PM~19403909
> *People buying them ruined it.....we want good stuff cheap....quality costs and most won't pay....back in the days we would save for months maybe years to get the wheels we wanted....Now we are cheap and buy cheap stuff....but in the end after replacing themm a couple times we end up spending the same amount of money and time...this is why some pod us are collecting roadstars and getting the redone....it has taken me a couple of years to complete my set,but it's worth it....great look and quality....
> *



You wanna talk about looking for wheels.I've been looking for a spare for about a year now.

13x7 72 spoke PLayers from the 90's


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yeah these wheel companies are catering to hot rods and what not...but they are willing to pay the price to have the wheels...it's like some will pall to get a stock paint job to save money and some will pay big bucks to get a candy....all in all it depends on the individual....at times I want chinas,but then again I would rather spend the money and get my roadstars redone...after all I am building the my car for me....it's gna take more money and time...but at the end my car is gna be the way I want it...along with the wheels...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2010, 08:38 PM~19379112
> *im starting to think the only thing im gonna run from now on are old school rebuilt wheels.  :biggrin:
> *


X2
THEY LOOK BETTER, AND THE OG CHROME SHINES BETTER THAN A NEW WHEEL
FOUND THESE IN MY STASH


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Nice stash homie....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 24 2010, 12:39 AM~19408431
> *Nice stash homie....
> *


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2010, 04:42 PM~19413315
> *ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i`m going to keep an eye out for a set like those


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2010, 04:42 PM~19413315
> *ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

All chrome for :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 23 2010, 11:09 PM~19408111
> *X2
> THEY LOOK BETTER, AND THE OG CHROME SHINES BETTER THAN A NEW WHEEL
> FOUND THESE IN MY STASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think you should post up your inventory just to see if its up to regulations :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 25 2010, 03:29 PM~19419231
> *I think you should post up your inventory just to see if its up to regulations  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x1995


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 25 2010, 04:29 PM~19419231
> *I think you should post up your inventory just to see if its up to regulations  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ssshhhhhh!
when has a chicano ever been up to code?


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 26 2010, 08:24 PM~19426919
> *ssshhhhhh!
> when has a chicano ever been up to code?
> *


Pass a bit under the table and we'll let it slide


----------



## lone star

i got some more roadster goodies today.

a set of chrome hex new for the homie texas gold.

a set of gold claws, and some misc chrome 2 ways, also new.

a set of gold and white eagle chips :biggrin: 
































































eagles shown on my double golds










i know alot of ppl dont like the claws, but to me they dont really look that bad once on the wheel??


----------



## Catalyzed

Claws dont look bad at all.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2010, 05:59 PM~19433356
> *i got some more roadster goodies today.
> 
> a set of chrome hex new for the homie texas gold.
> 
> a set of gold claws, and some misc chrome 2 ways, also new.
> 
> a set of gold and white eagle chips  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## theloyaltyones

[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## lone star

cant get enuff


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2010, 04:59 PM~19433356
> *i got some more roadster goodies today.
> 
> a set of chrome hex new for the homie texas gold.
> 
> a set of gold claws, and some misc chrome 2 ways, also new.
> 
> a set of gold and white eagle chips  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagles shown on my double golds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know alot of ppl dont like the claws, but to me they dont really look that bad once on the wheel??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got the two bars?


----------



## lone star

which ones? chrome 2s pictured without eagles are gone.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Found these at a junkyard


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 29 2010, 10:27 AM~19448698
> *Found these at a junkyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting score


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 29 2010, 11:27 AM~19448698
> *Found these at a junkyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bike too?
you should grab those two rays i had, to make a set


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 12:28 PM~19449541
> *bike too?
> you should grab those two rays i had, to make a set
> *


You still have ? If so how much


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 19 2010, 02:03 PM~17542618
> *Anyone got some pics of Crowns?
> *


Not sure when Crown went under but when I had the tires mounted, I noticed a Crown Wire Wheel build decal on the inside of all 4 rims. Like an idiot, I didnt think of looking at the dates until they were already mounted and balanced.


CROWN WIREs (no stamp, tapered with smooth step spokes) with Roadster chips


----------



## lone star

question for all the 90s wheel riders.

if you could have ANY wheel u wanted, in any combo you wanted what would u get?

i would have to go for the first set of wheels i saw on display when i bought my first set of wires. crowns in 95. i couldnt afford the wheels on display so i had to opt for the cheaper, crown bolt ons, but i did upgrade to gold spinners. :biggrin: 


i would get 72 spoke roadstars, 13x7 with chrome dish and all gold center with the twisted spokes. roadstars have different gold plating, inbetween the dimples were gold, duno how they did that??? not the diamond cut spokes, but the actual twisted spokes that looked like drill bits. i would have the gold 2 prong fluted spinner with burgundy red with gold eagles. man those wheels were the fuckin shit when i walked into the shop. 


i remember they used to sell wicked wire spinners in the box with the clear plastic window on the box


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 24 2010, 07:09 PM~19413794
> *:0  :wow:
> *


*Whats up bro, here are the pics of the wheels. I have to say that I was expecting them to be a bit rougher from the pics posted. But besides the one that has the rash all the other ones are in great shape with just a good cleaning needed. Probably start removing the tires here in the next few days so I can re-seal them and look over my adapters/locks to make sure they function properly. hopefully sometime in January ill send off the one that has the rash to get repaired. *


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

these are sick bro uffin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 30 2010, 12:51 AM~19455616
> *Whats up bro, here are the pics of the wheels. I have to say that I was expecting them to be a bit rougher from the pics posted. But besides the one that has the rash all the other ones are in great shape with just a good cleaning needed. Probably start removing the tires here in the next few days so I can re-seal them and look over my adapters/locks to make sure they function properly. hopefully sometime in January ill send off the one that has the rash to get repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some acid and navel jelly 
will clean'um up just right
Nice score.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 30 2010, 02:40 AM~19456198
> *Some acid and navel jelly
> will clean'um up just right
> Nice score.......... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie...As soon as I hear anything on that deal ill call you up!


----------



## MR.59

ANYBODY ELSE SELLING A SET?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 29 2010, 11:51 PM~19455616
> *Whats up bro, here are the pics of the wheels. I have to say that I was expecting them to be a bit rougher from the pics posted. But besides the one that has the rash all the other ones are in great shape with just a good cleaning needed. Probably start removing the tires here in the next few days so I can re-seal them and look over my adapters/locks to make sure they function properly. hopefully sometime in January ill send off the one that has the rash to get repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naval jelly will make those like new again trust me...3 dollars at lowes or home depot.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 30 2010, 12:50 AM~19456316
> *Thanks homie...As soon as I hear anything on that deal ill call you up!
> *


Nice Wheels Lopez


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Brand New Star Ko's!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Thanks again Homie


----------



## lone star

today is going to be a good day :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :naughty:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 07:43 AM~19457159
> *today is going to be a good day  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :naughty:
> *


QWfbGGZE07M&feature x2 going to shoot some primer to day!!!Will get some pics of those Road Stars soon  ...watup Lone Star :wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 07:43 AM~19457159
> *today is going to be a good day  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :naughty:
> *


Yezir :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 30 2010, 07:53 AM~19457182
> *QWfbGGZE07M&feature  x2 going to shoot some primer to day!!!Will get some pics of those Road Stars soon  ...watup Lone Star :wave:
> *


what up u know i still never got that 1st lock u sent, i lost hope, dam post office. thanks again for sending the 2nd one out. and ice cube, funny, cuz i put my ipod on shuffle on the way to work and this was the 3rd song that played :0


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 30 2010, 07:20 AM~19456880-->
> 
> 
> 
> naval jelly will make those like new again trust me...3 dollars at lowes or home depot.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 30 2010, 09:16 AM~19457067
> *Nice Wheels Lopez
> *


----------



## lone star

well homies today was infact a good day. fedex brought me another set of STARS. 3x gold courtesy of mr roadstar robinson. glad we finally struck a deal on these badboys. added them to my stash today. here are some pics shown with gold/chrome eagles and with white/gold eagles. 2010 has been a GREAT year, and what a way to end the year :biggrin: :biggrin: 

08/09/1996 in full effect


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19460913
> *well homies today was infact a good day.  fedex brought me another set of STARS. 3x gold courtesy of mr roadstar robinson.  glad we finally struck a deal on these badboys.  added them to my stash today. here are some pics shown with gold/chrome eagles and with white/gold eagles.  2010 has been a GREAT year, and what a way to end the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 08/09/1996 in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice score!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 05:18 PM~19460913
> *well homies today was infact a good day.  fedex brought me another set of STARS. 3x gold courtesy of mr roadstar robinson.  glad we finally struck a deal on these badboys.  added them to my stash today. here are some pics shown with gold/chrome eagles and with white/gold eagles.  2010 has been a GREAT year, and what a way to end the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 08/09/1996 in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




1996 "USA ALL DAY" TRIGGA


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Dec 30 2010, 05:34 PM~19461028-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice score!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love at first site really does happen....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 30 2010, 05:36 PM~19461041
> *1996 "USA ALL DAY" TRIGGA
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## baggedout81

You fuckers still cant find me any old Player shit tho


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 30 2010, 09:12 PM~19463122
> *You fuckers still cant find me any old Player shit tho
> *


what are you lookin for?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19460913
> *well homies today was infact a good day.  fedex brought me another set of STARS. 3x gold courtesy of mr roadstar robinson.  glad we finally struck a deal on these badboys.  added them to my stash today. here are some pics shown with gold/chrome eagles and with white/gold eagles.  2010 has been a GREAT year, and what a way to end the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 08/09/1996 in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19460913
> *well homies today was infact a good day.  fedex brought me another set of STARS. 3x gold courtesy of mr roadstar robinson.  glad we finally struck a deal on these badboys.  added them to my stash today. here are some pics shown with gold/chrome eagles and with white/gold eagles.  2010 has been a GREAT year, and what a way to end the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 08/09/1996 in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK THIS IS IT, GOLD HUB, NIPS, GOLD K/O`S "ORANGE CHIPS!"


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Dec 30 2010, 12:51 AM~19455616-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Whats up bro, here are the pics of the wheels. I have to say that I was expecting them to be a bit rougher from the pics posted. But besides the one that has the rash all the other ones are in great shape with just a good cleaning needed. Probably start removing the tires here in the next few days so I can re-seal them and look over my adapters/locks to make sure they function properly. hopefully sometime in January ill send off the one that has the rash to get repaired. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*[email protected] 30 2010, 08:30 AM~19457108
> *Brand New Star Ko's!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Thanks again Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19460913
> *well homies today was infact a good day.  fedex brought me another set of STARS. 3x gold courtesy of mr roadstar robinson.  glad we finally struck a deal on these badboys.  added them to my stash today. here are some pics shown with gold/chrome eagles and with white/gold eagles.  2010 has been a GREAT year, and what a way to end the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 08/09/1996 in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Everybody get'in new shit............I aint got nuthin :banghead: :rant: :run:  :guns:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Oh yeah.....................I forgot..........











































































Christmas came earlier for me.......................


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 31 2010, 02:01 AM~19465300
> *Oh yeah.....................I forgot..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas came earlier for me.......................
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 10:21 PM~19463240
> *what are you lookin for?
> *


mostly chips


----------



## lone star

ttt for 90s


----------



## DanielDucati

Roadstar's were built like a tank,only bad thing about them is the offset....but either way they will always be bad ass in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Roadster-Wi...=item19b6ce39bd damn wrong ones :angry:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 31 2010, 08:53 PM~19471608
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Roadster-Wi...=item19b6ce39bd damn wrong ones :angry:
> *


those are always on ebay. 200 for set of bolt on spinners that need rechrome lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I remember back in 97 or so, I had a chance to buy some Roadstars. They were 13's, gold center with twisted spokes and the hex ko's. In beautiful shape, barely used. I wish I had got them. :0


----------



## 1979grandprix

damn i remember back in the 90s every body would put wires on anything if it moves throw some on


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 31 2010, 03:01 AM~19465300
> *Oh yeah.....................I forgot..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas came earlier for me.......................
> *


those are nice, boxes and all


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 06:45 AM~19473321
> *those are nice, boxes and all
> *


Almost to nice,i'd almost be scared to roll em in the streets


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2011, 09:09 AM~19473528
> *Almost to nice,i'd almost be scared to roll em in the streets
> *


Yes, I do have this delema............
They sat in a closet since 1997
Imagine if I did the same for another 10yrs :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 1 2011, 09:19 AM~19473547
> *Yes, I do have this delema............
> They sat in a closet since 1997
> Imagine if I did the same for another 10yrs  :0
> *


I'd be like finding jimmy hoffa


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2011, 09:21 AM~19473551
> *I'd be like finding jimmy hoffa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 1 2011, 09:32 AM~19473581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I get freaked out at times when i take out my whip on these 90's 72 spoke player wire wheels.I've never seen anyone on here yet w/ a set,USA made stainless spokes an nips.Hell they have to be rarer than roadsters


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2010, 09:03 PM~19471692
> *those are always on ebay. 200 for set of bolt on spinners that need rechrome lol
> *


Shit.... I'll take $100, and mine are Brand New


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 1 2011, 09:40 AM~19473597
> *Shit.... I'll take $100, and mine are Brand New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


100.00
I`LL BUT THEM


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 10:36 AM~19473998
> *100.00
> I`LL BUT THEM
> *


x2 if it's true.Need 2 sets


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Jan 1 2011, 11:36 AM~19473998-->
> 
> 
> 
> 100.00
> I`LL BUT THEM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 1 2011, 12:56 PM~19474447
> *x2 if it's true.Need 2 sets
> *


Bolt-ons tho?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 31 2010, 01:01 AM~19465300
> *Oh yeah.....................I forgot..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas came earlier for me.......................
> *



Wow! Nice!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2011, 07:37 AM~19473592
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I get freaked out at times when i take out my whip on these 90's 72 spoke player wire wheels.I've never seen anyone on here yet w/ a set,USA made stainless spokes an nips.Hell they have to be rarer than roadsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some great looking wheels. :biggrin: I think they'd look awesome if you could find some Player ko's with the playing cards chips.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 1 2011, 03:58 PM~19475410
> *Those are some great looking wheels.  :biggrin:  I think they'd look awesome if you could find some Player ko's with the playing cards chips.
> *


Thanks,those that are on there now are the night glows w/o light (still working on that).Yeah i have one set of plaster sticker emblems gold eagle w/ black back ground.Robinson is helping me look for some tho.

I'd really like to have a whole dam set of all of them so i could change em out k/o's chips.Hell anything for that matter.Aparentlly everyone that had these wheels in the 90's ether ran them to the ground or there just holding out an keeping quiet idk


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2011, 02:02 PM~19475445
> *Thanks,those that are on there now are the night glows w/o light (still working on that).Yeah i have one set of plaster sticker emblems gold eagle w/ black back ground.Robinson is helping me look for some tho.
> 
> I'd really like to have a whole dam set of all of them so i could change em out k/o's chips.Hell anything for that matter.Aparentlly everyone that had these wheels in the 90's ether ran them to the ground or there just holding out an keeping quiet idk
> *


There has to be some somewhere.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 1 2011, 04:05 PM~19475458
> *There has to be some somewhere.
> *


Yeah somewhere,i think a 3 wing fluted would look a little different personally.W/ either the dice or the jokers faces on the chips in blue of course :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 1 2011, 03:27 PM~19475222
> *Bolt-ons tho?
> *


just figuring that out, no
i need the non-bolt-on`s


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19460913
> *well homies today was infact a good day.  fedex brought me another set of STARS. 3x gold courtesy of mr roadstar robinson.  glad we finally struck a deal on these badboys.  added them to my stash today. here are some pics shown with gold/chrome eagles and with white/gold eagles.  2010 has been a GREAT year, and what a way to end the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 08/09/1996 in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


this is what i want


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 03:16 PM~19475518
> *just figuring that out, no
> i need the non-bolt-on`s
> *


ALL CHROME wit OG 3 PRONG FLUTED
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 1 2011, 04:58 PM~19475410
> *Those are some great looking wheels.  :biggrin:  I think they'd look awesome if you could find some Player ko's with the playing cards chips.
> *



:thumbsup: Hell yeah that would be dope!! Those were my favorite ones :biggrin: 










Those chips were sick too!!


----------



## texasgold




----------



## implala66

does someome have a pics of the McLean's that had a raised "gold bar" in the dish????


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 2 2011, 07:44 PM~19485350
> *does someome have a pics of the McLean's that had a raised "gold bar" in the dish????
> *


These are it I think...


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19460913
> *: 08/09/1996 in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: Fuckin Gorgeous!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 2 2011, 09:41 PM~19485328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry bro....but after seeing those on the wheels :thumbsdown: .....kenny pleaze cut this ***** a deal on them black wheels


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2011, 04:19 AM~19538245
> *sorry bro....but after seeing those on the wheels :thumbsdown: .....kenny pleaze cut this ***** a deal on them black wheels
> *


hes too cheap for the STARS


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 8 2011, 05:19 AM~19538245-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bro....but after seeing those on the wheels :thumbsdown: .....kenny pleaze cut this ***** a deal on them black wheels
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have the 3 ways also :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 07:48 AM~19538438
> *hes too cheap for the STARS
> *


why would i pay the full price when i can get mine rebuilt for half the price :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 8 2011, 10:48 AM~19539591
> *
> why would i pay the full price when i can get mine rebuilt for half the price :uh:
> *


its been 6 weeks and u havent done either one... :drama:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 12:30 PM~19539896
> *its been 6 weeks and u havent done either one... :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 12:30 PM~19539896
> *its been 6 weeks and u havent done either one... :drama:
> *


wwk said feb


----------



## lone star

add these to the 90s wheel archive. just picked them up today. with original boxes, mounting instructions and original grease. still have the silicone spray from 19 years ago, gold finish unharmed. 









































































the seller told me they have been taken out of the boxes 2 times. 1st time to inspect when he bought them. 2nd time was to take pics for me to see. 

3rd time was for me to inspect and take pics when i got them. the adapter has one touched the wheel 1 time that was cuz im cheap and wanted to save on shipping :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 02:11 PM~19540634
> *add these to the 90s wheel archive. just picked them up today. with original boxes, mounting instructions and original grease.  still have the silicone spray from 19 years ago, gold finish unharmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller told me they have been taken out of the boxes 2 times. 1st time to inspect when he bought them.  2nd time was to take pics for me to see.
> 
> 3rd time was for me to inspect and take pics when i got them.  the adapter has one touched the wheel 1 time that was cuz im cheap and wanted to save on shipping  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 12:11 PM~19540634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


add a set of 5 20s and you are done!!!! :worship:


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 03:11 PM~19540634
> *add these to the 90s wheel archive. just picked them up today. with original boxes, mounting instructions and original grease.  still have the silicone spray from 19 years ago, gold finish unharmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller told me they have been taken out of the boxes 2 times. 1st time to inspect when he bought them.  2nd time was to take pics for me to see.
> 
> 3rd time was for me to inspect and take pics when i got them.  the adapter has one touched the wheel 1 time that was cuz im cheap and wanted to save on shipping  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Holy Shit  It dont get no better than that homie  That right there is the score of a lifetime.

Good Job on that one!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

one of my 3 sets of roadstars...brand new ko's


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 8 2011, 12:48 PM~19539591
> *i have the 3 ways also :uh:
> why would i pay the full price when i can get mine rebuilt for half the price :uh:
> *


then use the three ways.......( as much as i didnt wanna say that )


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 9 2011, 03:27 PM~19548901
> *one of my 3 sets of roadstars...brand new ko's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these for sale :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 4 2011, 05:32 PM~19501876
> *These are it I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


by any chance you have a close up pics????


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2011, 07:06 PM~19550358
> *are these for sale  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm.......don't know yet.....PM an offer


----------



## JustCruisin

ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 9 2011, 03:27 PM~19548901
> *one of my 3 sets of roadstars...brand new ko's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'D SURE LIKE TO HAVE THOSE HUBS


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 01:11 PM~19540634
> *add these to the 90s wheel archive. just picked them up today. with original boxes, mounting instructions and original grease.  still have the silicone spray from 19 years ago, gold finish unharmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller told me they have been taken out of the boxes 2 times. 1st time to inspect when he bought them.  2nd time was to take pics for me to see.
> 
> 3rd time was for me to inspect and take pics when i got them.  the adapter has one touched the wheel 1 time that was cuz im cheap and wanted to save on shipping  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WoW!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 11 2011, 07:39 PM~19570361
> *I'D SURE LIKE TO HAVE THOSE HUBS
> *


 :thumbsup: just the hubs??


----------



## ricky7

Standing Ovation for lone star


----------



## ABRAXASS

Stolen from another topic.....................


----------



## 713ridaz

gaystar where u at????


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 12 2011, 12:02 AM~19572616
> *:thumbsup: just the hubs??
> *


SELL ME ONE OF YOUR 3 SETS g


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 12 2011, 04:22 AM~19573160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen from another topic.....................
> *


I JUS WANNA BE LEFT ALONE IN A ROOM WIT THESE :biggrin: ''PLEASE'' :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 12 2011, 06:46 AM~19573382
> *gaystar where u at????
> *


u rebuild your set yet??


oh didnt think so :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 12 2011, 04:22 AM~19573160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen from another topic.....................
> *


are those original or rebuilt :0 nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2011, 08:34 AM~19573818
> *are those original or rebuilt  :0  nice
> *


THEY LOOK OG


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2011, 08:33 AM~19573812
> *u rebuild your set yet??
> oh didnt think so  :uh:
> *


mayne was even talking about u....o well


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

a couple more pics



























my 4 lug wheels






















































my ride i had in 95 with roadster bolt ons


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 01:11 PM~19540634
> *add these to the 90s wheel archive. just picked them up today. with original boxes, mounting instructions and original grease.  still have the silicone spray from 19 years ago, gold finish unharmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice score :h5: had some like that 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller told me they have been taken out of the boxes 2 times. 1st time to inspect when he bought them.  2nd time was to take pics for me to see.
> 
> 3rd time was for me to inspect and take pics when i got them.  the adapter has one touched the wheel 1 time that was cuz im cheap and wanted to save on shipping  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Nice find.Had some in 06 :biggrin: Solded them with my car


----------



## 713ridaz




----------



## touchdowntodd

lovin that sentra


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 13 2011, 06:50 AM~19584058
> *lovin that sentra
> *


Tha shit iz Gangsta


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jan 13 2011, 06:50 AM~19584058-->
> 
> 
> 
> lovin that sentra
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 13 2011, 07:45 AM~19584276
> *Tha shit iz Gangsta
> *


thanks....had lots of fun in it....I miss it.....had tons of flake on the paint....it would glow at night....


----------



## lone star




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2011, 08:31 PM~19608286
> *
> *


Kenny hows my Regal doin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 16 2011, 08:05 AM~19611037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS TIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 29 2010, 11:51 PM~19455616
> *Whats up bro, here are the pics of the wheels. I have to say that I was expecting them to be a bit rougher from the pics posted. But besides the one that has the rash all the other ones are in great shape with just a good cleaning needed. Probably start removing the tires here in the next few days so I can re-seal them and look over my adapters/locks to make sure they function properly. hopefully sometime in January ill send off the one that has the rash to get repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can anybody tell me if these wheels would fit on my 79 Cadillac coupe that's lifted or my 84 Fleetwood that's not lifted?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Jan 16 2011, 09:58 AM~19611318
> *Can anybody tell me if these wheels would fit on my 79 Cadillac coupe that's lifted or my 84 Fleetwood that's not lifted?
> *


they will rub in the back, just like my black ones i told you about. same wheel, same offset...


----------



## 713ridaz

uffin:


----------



## 70monte805

got these wheels at yard sale for $30!! :biggrin: only got three i need one more hopefully i find it :x:


----------



## lone star

dam you came up big time :wow:


----------



## H-town Flip

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2011, 10:07 AM~19611365
> *they will rub in the back, just like my black ones i told you about.  same wheel, same offset...
> *


Dam that sucks


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Jan 16 2011, 12:22 PM~19611778
> *got these wheels at yard sale for $30!!  :biggrin: only got three i need one more hopefully i find it :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dam 30 dollars


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Jan 16 2011, 03:05 PM~19613279
> *dam 30 dollars
> *


Yup. I didn't knw wut I had either till I sent a mesg to my friend nd he saw them. I was like oh shit!! The guy was really happy he got $30 for them . He actually wanted $40 I talked him down to $30. I'm actually looking for a single one and a similar knockoff if anybody has either one of them pm me.


----------



## lone star

ill give you triple what you paid for them.... :biggrin:


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2011, 05:39 PM~19614167
> *ill give you triple what you paid for them.... :biggrin:
> *


Na I'm good. Ima roll on these :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

holdup...


----------



## K-Blaze

Damn 30 bucks for sum tight ass 72s for real!! Thats sum shit right there buddy  Good Find


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Jan 16 2011, 05:23 PM~19613382
> *Yup. I didn't knw wut I had either till I sent a mesg to my friend nd he saw them. I was like oh shit!! The guy was really happy he got $30 for them . He actually wanted $40 I talked him down to $30. I'm actually looking for a single one and a similar knockoff if anybody has either one of them pm me.
> *


Wow, just saw the same knock off at a vendor at Pomona swap meet. Guy only had one too. I picked it up, looked at it and everything. Wished I would have got his # for ya. He had all kinds of knock offs (except the ones I wanted.)


----------



## 70monte805

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 17 2011, 02:20 PM~19621716
> *Wow, just saw the same knock off at a vendor at Pomona swap meet. Guy only had one too. I picked it up, looked at it and everything. Wished I would have got his # for ya. He had all kinds of knock offs (except the ones I wanted.)
> *


Damn! I knew I shouldve gone! Good looking out maybe that's where ill find it. If not from that dude from someone else out there. All kinds of good stuff there!


----------



## lone star

ttt for the STARS. these wheels should come with a disclaimer or a waiver, cuz when u put them on they are sure to bring the haters out the wood works, aint that right jr????


----------



## stympy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2011, 04:10 AM~19624418
> *ttt for the STARS.  these wheels should come with a disclaimer or a waiver, cuz when u put them on they  are sure to bring the haters out the wood works, aint that right jr????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

100 spoke stars need to be rebuilt........


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 03:54 PM~19668055
> *dam 4 lug 14s. what would they go on???
> *


Import ??


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 22 2011, 04:42 PM~19668636
> *Import ??
> *


yea i guess with low pros? i was thinking white walls...14s and wites on a import :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 22 2011, 02:05 PM~19667832
> *SMALL HUB
> *


is that good?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 22 2011, 08:46 PM~19670341
> *is that good?
> *


depends what you want to put them on, but generally, no its not good.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## AGUILAR3

1983 Z-28 on Ds back in 92.

Gold door handles,door trim, key holes, antenna, wipers and tripple gold Ds. Those were the days.

BTW, I hate to admit it but I believe thats gold door trim on the wheel lips :naughty:


----------



## lone star

what to do?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 03:08 PM~19675802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what to do?
> *


Nice  I remember when Loco 64 had those in gold.


----------



## 62ssrag

send them to hotrod wheel have the OG roadster hook those up.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 23 2011, 04:39 PM~19675630
> *1983 Z-28 on Ds back in 92.
> 
> Gold door handles,door trim, key holes, antenna, wipers and tripple gold Ds. Those were the days.
> 
> BTW, I hate to admit it but I believe thats gold door trim on the wheel lips  :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shits gangsta,i'd rock the shit outa of it still :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 06:08 PM~19675802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what to do?
> *


I like those alot bro, I rember the ad in the magazine back in the day!


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 23 2011, 05:39 PM~19675630
> *1983 Z-28 on Ds back in 92.
> 
> Gold door handles,door trim, key holes, antenna, wipers and tripple gold Ds. Those were the days.
> 
> BTW, I hate to admit it but I believe thats gold door trim on the wheel lips  :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had these same ones, size and all on my 87 c10 shortbed, except mine were triple gold. 15x8 72s. lowpros, back in the 90's. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 04:08 PM~19675802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what to do?
> *


engraving,rechrome and powdercoated spokes.....


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 07:45 AM~19672458
> *depends what you want to put them on, but generally, no its not good.
> *


ooh. i want to put them on a 1982 cadillac coupe deville.?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 23 2011, 08:22 PM~19678117
> *ooh.  i want to put them on a 1982 cadillac coupe deville.?
> *


ah no. wont work


----------



## 26jd

why?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 23 2011, 08:26 PM~19678161
> *why?
> *


because the roadstar wheels werent built like your generic 100 spoke wheel of today.

those "small hubs" are made for those 4 lug adapters u have. and i dont think they made 15 hole adapters for your cadillac in a small hub. the lug pattern is too big. i suppose you can buy an adapter for the caddy pattern to the 4 lug pattern but not only wont that be safe, it will also add about another inch the offset which would make them not clear in the rear of the caddy. to be honest with you, those 4 lug small hub wheels arent worth much, if anything, the locks are the best part of that set. they arent really worth rebuilding either, because they are small hub wheels. 

if you are looking for set to get rebuilt , you would want to look for the 3rd generation wheels that have 15 hole adapters and pegs all around the adapters. if they are 72 or 80 spoke you will have to have the new dishes custom punched, because the roadstar 72 dish is different from the dayton or zenith or china 72 dish. so that will get pricey. thats what i have learned atleast.

i guess u can put them on a 4 lug car if u want? spinners are sort of hard to find. not impossible, but they are getting harder to find. the hex's are pretty easy to find.


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 08:38 PM~19678287
> *because the roadstar wheels werent built like your generic 100 spoke wheel of today.
> 
> those "small hubs" are made for those 4 lug adapters u have.  and i dont think they made 15 hole adapters for your cadillac in a small hub. the lug pattern is too big.  i suppose you can buy an adapter for the caddy pattern to the 4 lug pattern but not only wont that be safe, it will also add about another inch the offset which would make them not clear in the rear of the caddy.  to be honest with you, those 4 lug small hub wheels arent worth much, if anything, the locks are the best part of that set.  they arent really worth rebuilding either, because they are small hub wheels.
> 
> if you are looking for  set to get rebuilt , you would want to look for the 3rd generation wheels that have 15 hole adapters and pegs all around the adapters.  if they are 72 or 80 spoke you will have to have the new dishes custom punched, because the roadstar 72 dish is different from the dayton or zenith or china 72 dish. so that will get pricey.  thats what i have learned atleast.
> 
> i guess u can put them on a 4 lug car if u want?  spinners are sort of hard to find. not impossible, but they are getting harder to find. the hex's are pretty easy to find.
> *


ooh thanks bro. i really dont know much about these rims..


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 07:38 PM~19678287
> *because the roadstar wheels werent built like your generic 100 spoke wheel of today.
> 
> spinners are sort of hard to find. not impossible, but they are getting harder to find. the hex's are pretty easy to find.
> *


thanx for the roadstar tre prongs last year :biggrin: 

i have some 15x8 with dual 4lug adapters planned on putting them on a truck, but never realized i couldn't use my 5 lug adapts instead. what the fuck am i supposed to do with these wheels now???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

this is a great topic. I love the 90s wheels


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jan 24 2011, 01:37 AM~19680316
> *thanx for the roadstar tre prongs last year :biggrin:
> 
> i have some 15x8 with dual 4lug adapters planned on putting them on a truck, but never realized i couldn't use my 5 lug adapts instead. what the fuck am i supposed to do with these wheels now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dzzam :wow: 
15x8 Starz w 4Lug WTF


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 24 2011, 08:26 AM~19681121
> *Dzzam :wow:
> 15x8 Starz w 4Lug WTF
> *


some mustangs were 4 lug i think


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

4cyl?? :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 24 2011, 07:16 AM~19681050
> *this is a great topic. I love the 90s wheels
> *


x2


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 24 2011, 12:24 PM~19682806
> *4cyl?? :uh:
> *


4 cyl 4 pump 4 pack, nomsayn?


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 24 2011, 02:24 PM~19682806
> *4cyl?? :uh:
> *


----------



## listoB

56 spoke bolton mcleans :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2011, 05:32 PM~19685558
> *4 cyl 4 pump 4 pack, nomsayn?
> *


 :420: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

Talked to the homie in the club yesterday, gonna get my old D's back from him! Sold em to him 10 years ago and they haven't seen any use since he's owned em!! Just been sitting in his basement covered and shined up... Only pic I have, right after I got em from Ebay.. THey're Prestamps


----------



## baggedout81

I'm thinking allot of guys have some old wheels in basements,sheds,storage units,shops,garages.That they forgot was even there.

Thats how i got my Players,bolt on crowns, an pre stamped d's.Guy had them sitting in his garge for like 13 years he thought.To him they were just "taking up room" to me it was like christmas


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 25 2011, 02:30 PM~19693961
> *I'm thinking allot of guys have some old wheels in basements,sheds,storage units,shops,garages.That they forgot was even there.
> 
> Thats how i got my Players,bolt on crowns, an pre stamped d's.Guy had them [/COLOR]sitting in his garge for like 13 years he thought.To him they were just "taking up room" to me it was like christmas
> *




True dat, thats how I got these.............


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 25 2011, 12:28 PM~19693519
> *Talked to the homie in the club yesterday, gonna get my old D's back from him!  Sold em to him 10 years ago and they haven't seen any use since he's owned em!! Just been sitting in his basement covered and shined up... Only pic I have, right after I got em from Ebay.. THey're Prestamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet :wow:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

TTMFT EsE!


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 25 2011, 02:30 PM~19693961
> *I'm thinking allot of guys have some old wheels in basements,sheds,storage units,shops,garages.That they forgot was even there.
> 
> Thats how i got my Players,bolt on crowns, an pre stamped d's.Guy had them sitting in his garge for like 13 years he thought.To him they were just "taking up room" to me it was like christmas
> *


Be nice to discover a few sets in one of those storage unit auctions... :happysad: :x: 

lol. THat's how I felt when I got my LA wheel! Dude said it was sittin in his closet for almost 15 years... :cheesy: 
FUCK it, I know it's not ........OH FUCK IT IS!
Posting this in the 90's WHEELTopic!! :biggrin: 








It's a wheel, and from the 90's... :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Jan 24 2011, 09:16 AM~19681050-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great topic. I love the 90s wheels
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THe 90's *period*,lol.. I still miss bed dancers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ABRAXASS_@Jan 25 2011, 02:54 PM~19694161
> *True dat, thats how I got these.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the shit..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 24 2011, 11:24 AM~19682806
> *4cyl?? :uh:
> *


86-93 5.0's where also 4 lug


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2011, 11:10 PM~19624418
> *ttt for the STARS.  these wheels should come with a disclaimer or a waiver, cuz when u put them on they  are sure to bring the haters out the wood works, aint that right jr????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## JustCruisin

These fools hollerin 1995! 
Cypress Hill/Lifestyle music video..


Is there a "Stuck in the 90's" topic in Lowrider General I don't know about??
..or can this be it..?


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 26 2011, 12:53 AM~19699567
> *Be nice to discover a few sets in one of those storage unit auctions... :happysad:  :x:
> 
> lol. THat's how I felt when I got my LA wheel! Dude said it was sittin in his closet for almost 15 years... :cheesy:
> FUCK it, I know it's not ........OH FUCK IT IS!
> Posting this in the 90's WHEELTopic!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wheel, and from the 90's... :roflmao:
> *


Good find!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 25 2011, 11:34 PM~19699918
> *86-93 5.0's where also 4 lug
> *


thats real gangster shit


----------



## el camino man

anybody got a set of Roadstars for sale?? I would love to get a hold of a set :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

Im surprised yall wasnt rolling hammers in the 90's.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 09:14 PM~19708217
> *Im surprised yall wasnt rolling hammers in the 90's.
> *


shit fool we where :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 27 2011, 03:41 AM~19710789
> *shit fool we where :biggrin:
> *


me too LOL. I just aint got no pictures saved. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 09:14 PM~19708212
> *anybody got a set of Roadstars for sale?? I would love to get a hold of a set :biggrin:
> *


i got some black dish black spoke ones


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2011, 04:20 AM~19710907
> *i got some black dish black spoke ones
> *


What you trying to get for those.. really looking for some triple golds or center golds


----------



## lone star

picked these up from fellow roadstarian. one day they will see the road again. just dont know how i want them done.


----------



## touchdowntodd

real coo lone star... we know you will do them right!

im still on the hunt for my set


----------



## JustCruisin

Just picked up the Pre-stamps today from the homie's house.. Sold em to him 10 years ago, and they're never leaving my hands again! :biggrin: Gonna pull the tires off and shine the shit out of em, then mount a new set of FR380's and my new 3-wings..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 28 2011, 05:49 PM~19725050
> *Just picked up the Pre-stamps today from the homie's house.. Sold em to him 10 years ago, and they're never leaving my hands again!  :biggrin:  Gonna pull the tires off and shine the shit out of em, then mount a new set of FR380's and my new 3-wings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet :h5:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## 70 on 72s

how about these








15x10s


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by 70 on 72s_@Jan 29 2011, 05:10 PM~19731692
> *how about these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15x10s
> *


Streatch some 195-50-15's on'um
and get'um on a (insert name) mini-truck fast............


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 29 2011, 04:15 PM~19731716
> *Streatch some 195-50-15's on'um
> and get'um on a (insert name) mini-truck fast............
> *


GAngStA sHiT :squint:


----------



## lone star




----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Jan 27 2011, 10:27 AM~19712587-->
> 
> 
> 
> What you trying to get for those.. really looking for some triple golds or * Im not 100% sure I want to let these go but you never know make me a offer & no shipping im in PHX also  *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetwood Rider
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 23 2010, 05:02 PM~17869049
> *My 13X7 80 spoke gold centers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 26 2011, 01:00 AM~19699642
> *THe 90's period,lol.. I still miss bed dancers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the shit..
> *


this ***** had tha trophy on daytons.....i luv it.....more pics pleaze


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 31 2011, 04:11 PM~19748031
> *[/size][/color]*
> 
> :0
> 
> * Im not 100% sure I want to let these go but you never know make me a offer & no shipping im in PHX also  *
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt for the 90's rsQ4xIh-czY&feature


----------



## BrownAzt3ka




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 29 2011, 04:22 PM~19732093
> *GAngStA sHiT :squint:
> *


true that :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 2 2011, 01:12 PM~19767450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2011, 03:36 PM~19724269
> *picked these up from fellow roadstarian.  one day they will see the road again. just dont know how i want them done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those would like real nice with some engraving....just to compliment the ROADSTAR......cuz they look badass all chrome.....


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2011, 04:41 PM~19769891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=578314&st=0

cool ass thread ...about late 80's and 90's lowriding ....(even a picture of my sammy )


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 2 2011, 06:06 PM~19770225-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=578314&st=0
> 
> cool ass thread ...about late 80's and 90's lowriding ....(even a picture of my sammy )
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Joost...._@Jan 22 2011, 08:55 AM~19666249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




man i used to stare at this car back in the day. my first ride was a hatch like this :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2011, 06:06 PM~19770225
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=578314&st=0
> 
> cool ass thread ...about late 80's and 90's lowriding ....(even a picture of my sammy )
> *


the first page of that link hits home i used to stare at all those cars for hours but mainly the wheels. they all had unique wheels with color matched eagles. not this generic crap of today.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2011, 06:24 PM~19770456
> *man i used to stare at this car back in the day. my first ride was a hatch like this  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Llerenas1960s

TTT


----------



## lone star




----------



## JustCruisin

My D's I got back that I sold 10 years ago, 1 had a TOYO Premium Touring tire.. looks like it'd look good with fresh tread.. I was busy rolling Remingtons to even know about this tire back then.. Anyone used to run em?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 7 2011, 01:38 AM~19806501
> *My D's I got back that I sold 10 years ago, 1 had a TOYO Premium Touring tire.. looks like it'd look good with fresh tread.. I was busy rolling Remingtons to even know about this tire back then.. Anyone used to run em?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know about them tires.But theres a way earier way to clean between them spokes besides that brush


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 7 2011, 12:19 PM~19808546
> *I dont know about them tires.But theres a way earier way to clean between them spokes besides that brush
> *


WHAT IS THE EASIER WAY? 

I STAY AWAY FROM USING THEM BRUSHES WITH METAL BODIES, THEY SCRATCH SHIT UP...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 2 2011, 05:18 PM~19769060
> *:wow:
> *


I HAVE THEM FOR SALE... TOO BAD THEY'RE STD'S....


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 7 2011, 12:52 PM~19808748
> *WHAT IS IS THAN ESIER WAY?
> 
> I STAY AWAY FROM USING THEM BRUSHES WITH METAL BODIES, THEY SCRATCH SHIT UP...
> *


I use a soft bristle paint brush on my players.Never scratched anything up yet.The body that holds the bristles is metal.But i wrapped mine w/ duckt tape about 20 times.So it wouldn't scratch truth


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 7 2011, 11:52 AM~19808748
> *WHAT IS IS THAN ESIER WAY?
> 
> I STAY AWAY FROM USING THEM BRUSHES WITH METAL BODIES, THEY SCRATCH SHIT UP...
> *


X2
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 7 2011, 12:56 PM~19808775
> *I use a soft bristle paint brush on my players.Never scratched anything up yet.The body that holds the bristles is metal.But i wrapped mine w/ duckt tape about 20 times.So it wouldn't scratch truth
> *


OKAY THAT'S WHAT I WAS THINKING... 

JEEZ I HAVE TO SPELL CHECK MYSELF... :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 7 2011, 10:56 AM~19808775
> *I use a soft bristle paint brush on my players.Never scratched anything up yet.The body that holds the bristles is metal.But i wrapped mine w/ duckt tape about 20 times.So it wouldn't scratch truth
> *


that exactly what i use :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+Feb 7 2011, 01:53 PM~19809213-->
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY THAT'S WHAT I WAS THINKING...
> 
> JEEZ I HAVE TO SPELL CHECK MYSELF... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 7 2011, 02:24 PM~19809471
> *that exactly what i use  :biggrin:
> *



90's 72's players w/ early 2000's flare :biggrin: 

Thanks D-Chezarelly


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 7 2011, 03:56 PM~19810182
> *90's 72's players w/ early 2000's flare  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks D-Chezarelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie! I see you post that picture everywhere and everytime you tempt me, how much would you sell them for? pm me a price!! 

You should use that pic as your avatar...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 7 2011, 02:56 PM~19810182
> *90's 72's players w/ early 2000's flare  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks D-Chezarelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE 72's...
I STILL HAVE THOSE EMBLEM's,
PM IF YOU WANT THEM


----------



## el camino man

I bought a set of spare 13x7s the other day for spares paid 80 for the 4 and guess what :cheesy:
One of them is a pre stamp 225c 88 spoke dayton.. its not perfect but still a dayton... what is that one worth? I would be willing to sell it if anyone needs it :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 7 2011, 05:09 PM~19810816
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: NICE 72's...
> I STILL HAVE THOSE EMBLEM's,
> PM IF YOU WANT THEM
> *


Get at me,musta erased those PM's


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 7 2011, 04:23 PM~19810913
> *I bought a set of spare 13x7s the other day for spares paid 80 for the 4 and guess what :cheesy:
> One of them is a pre stamp 225c 88 spoke dayton.. its not perfect but still a dayton... what is that one worth? I would be willing to sell it if anyone needs it :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 7 2011, 07:29 PM~19813427
> *pm sent
> *


Got the message... you get first shot at the wheel homie.. everyone else that sent pms.. I will post up pics as soon as I can.. shoot me your offers :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 8 2011, 09:26 AM~19817376
> *Got the message... you get first shot at the wheel homie.. everyone else that sent pms.. I will post up pics as soon as I can.. shoot me your offers :biggrin:
> *


ill be up there in a couple of weeks to go see Marandas Customs dropping off the glassgouse to do my T-TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 8 2011, 09:11 AM~19817711
> *ill be up there in a couple of weeks to go see Marandas Customs dropping off the glassgouse to do my T-TOPS  :biggrin:
> *


Nice... no shipping involved


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Feb 7 2011, 12:19 PM~19808546-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about them tires.But theres a way earier way to clean between them spokes besides that brush[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 12:52 PM~19808748
> *WHAT IS THE EASIER WAY?
> I STAY AWAY FROM USING THEM BRUSHES WITH METAL BODIES, THEY SCRATCH SHIT UP... *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Feb 7 2011, 02:24 PM~19809471
> *that exactly what i use  :biggrin:*


Okay, look what you guys made me do.. I had to make my own 72 spoke cleaner.. Cut a row off each side of a kids toothbrush and sanded the edges smooth.. Fits between all the spokes perfectly! Gonna wash all my wheels this weekend, cuz it's gonna be above freezing temperatures..


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 9 2011, 01:01 AM~19824774
> *Okay, look what you guys made me do.. I had to make my own 72 spoke cleaner.. Cut a row off each side of a kids toothbrush and sanded the edges smooth.. Fits between all the spokes perfectly!  Gonna wash all my wheels this weekend, cuz it's gonna be above freezing temperatures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 How much shipped ? You should patten that and make some cash :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 7 2011, 04:23 PM~19810913
> *I bought a set of spare 13x7s the other day for spares paid 80 for the 4 and guess what :cheesy:
> One of them is a pre stamp 225c 88 spoke dayton.. its not perfect but still a dayton... what is that one worth? I would be willing to sell it if anyone needs it :biggrin:
> *


This is my new user name now homies.. I use to be el camino man... pm me on this account about the wheel if born2ridelow doesn't want the wheel  I will try to post pics today


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 9 2011, 02:01 AM~19824774
> *Okay, look what you guys made me do.. I had to make my own 72 spoke cleaner.. Cut a row off each side of a kids toothbrush and sanded the edges smooth.. Fits between all the spokes perfectly!  Gonna wash all my wheels this weekend, cuz it's gonna be above freezing temperatures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :biggrin: 

Few years ago i took a dewalt cordless drill an loaded a few Q-tips in the chuck to clean between the spokes of my old china's.Using windex,turned out great just took forever


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 01:40 PM~19828299
> *This is my new user name now homies.. I use to be el camino man... pm me on this account about the wheel if born2ridelow doesn't want the wheel  I will try to post pics today
> *


  just need a price


----------



## K-Blaze

You guys gotta check this out http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/2201729913.html I couldn't even believe it when I saw it. I thought maybe they were at least some Knock Offs for the price he was asking :twak: and 15's to boot :nosad: 

Hey at least he had me on the floor laughing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Feb 9 2011, 03:51 PM~19829279
> *You guys gotta check this out http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/2201729913.html I couldn't even believe it when I saw it. I thought maybe they were at least some Knock Offs for the price he was asking :twak:  and 15's to boot :nosad:
> 
> Hey at least he had me on the floor laughing :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea i saw those too....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Feb 9 2011, 03:51 PM~19829279
> *You guys gotta check this out http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pts/2201729913.html I couldn't even believe it when I saw it. I thought maybe they were at least some Knock Offs for the price he was asking :twak:  and 15's to boot :nosad:
> 
> Hey at least he had me on the floor laughing :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Reality check :twak: :twak:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Heres the pics of the wheel tell me if this is a real 88 spoke Dayton for all you experts :biggrin: taking all offers or partial trades for this wheel  





































These are pics of some damage to the back side of the wheel


----------



## lone star

thats real would be good for a bumper kit


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2011, 06:19 PM~19830365
> *thats real would be good for a bumper kit
> *


I thought so... I came up on this by accident... I bought a set of 4 chinas at night didnt even look at em good until the morning :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

I also got these for sale for the roadster fans for sale or trade for some red and gold chips :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Can anybody tell me if this is a china or something else?


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2011, 06:19 PM~19830365
> *thats real would be good for a bumper kit
> *


thats what i need it for


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 9 2011, 08:31 PM~19831603
> *thats what i need it for
> *


It will be here waiting for you unless somebody comes with cash first :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 9 2011, 01:01 AM~19824774
> *Okay, look what you guys made me do.. I had to make my own 72 spoke cleaner.. Cut a row off each side of a kids toothbrush and sanded the edges smooth.. Fits between all the spokes perfectly!  Gonna wash all my wheels this weekend, cuz it's gonna be above freezing temperatures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 

shipped to 85323 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 06:34 PM~19830472
> *Can anybody tell me if this is a china or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anybody?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 06:24 PM~19830399
> * SOLD!! :biggrin:
> 
> I also got these for sale for the roadster fans for sale or trade for some red and gold chips  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 06:16 PM~19830349
> *Heres the pics of the wheel tell me if this is a real 88 spoke Dayton for all you experts :biggrin:  taking all offers or partial trades for this wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pics of some damage to the back side of the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still got this waiting for someone to pick this up


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 18 2011, 09:00 PM~19634866
> *100 spoke stars need to be rebuilt........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these badboys cleaned up very nice. they dont even need rechromed, got them ready to get sent out to get some wheels built around them :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

McLeans 








got this pic from another topic


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2011, 07:46 PM~19860608
> *these badboys cleaned up very nice.  they dont even need rechromed, got them ready to get sent out to get some wheels built around them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck Yeah


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2011, 06:46 PM~19860608
> *these badboys cleaned up very nice.  they dont even need rechromed, got them ready to get sent out to get some wheels built around them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you get em built for a reasonable price? You might as well buy new wheels I would think


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2011, 06:46 PM~19860608
> *these badboys cleaned up very nice.  they dont even need rechromed, got them ready to get sent out to get some wheels built around them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad there gna get done.....f..k yeah.....can't wait to see them done....later I'll do my 13x7's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 07:24 PM~19830399
> *I also got these for sale for the roadster fans for sale or trade for some red and gold chips  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks alot bro.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 13 2011, 09:36 PM~19862598
> *Thanks alot bro.
> *


Let me know when you get em... ill be waiting for mine


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 13 2011, 10:41 PM~19862633
> *Let me know when you get em... ill be waiting for mine
> *


will do carnal.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 06:34 PM~19830472
> *Can anybody tell me if this is a china or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The USA outter usually means it's a fair chance it's "NOT" a china... are those stainless spoke's


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 14 2011, 07:40 AM~19865239
> *The USA outter usually means it's a fair chance it's "NOT" a china... are those stainless spoke's
> *


How can I tell?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 14 2011, 07:54 AM~19865290
> *How can I tell?
> *


MORE OF A DULLER POLISHED LOOK.. vs SHINY LIKE CHROME PLATED


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

here is some stuff i found at a shop


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 15 2011, 06:54 PM~19878930
> *here is some stuff i found at a shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Where is this shop at?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 15 2011, 07:59 PM~19879509
> *:wow: Where is this shop at?
> *


Anaheim 714 so. Cali


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

are those the famous Roadstar knock offs?If so I need the number to that shop


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 15 2011, 10:43 PM~19881322
> *are those the famous Roadstar knock offs?If so I need the number to that shop
> *


x2 post up some info on that shop


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

As soon as I get it I'll post it up homies...don't trip I got this....PURO ROADSTARS!!!!!!


----------



## 62ssrag

is that at Cheques shop?


----------



## tpimuncie

picked me up a set of nice 72s looking for some emblems for knock offs


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 17 2011, 01:44 PM~19894087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked me up a set of nice 72s looking for some emblems for knock offs
> *


Nice.  I think JD might still have a lot of Roadster chips.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 17 2011, 02:46 PM~19894105
> *Nice.    I think JD might still have a lot of Roadster chips.
> *


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 17 2011, 02:07 PM~19894313
> *Thanks for the heads up!
> *


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 17 2011, 03:44 PM~19894087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked me up a set of nice 72s looking for some emblems for knock offs
> *


Just pulled the tires off my 72 spoke D's yesterday.. :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 17 2011, 03:39 PM~19894605
> *Just pulled the tires off my 72 spoke D's yesterday.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Just pulled mine off today


----------



## azmobn06

Good finds


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

just got these in now, how should i remove the emblems??


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 17 2011, 06:51 PM~19896294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got these in now, how should i remove the emblems??
> *


i drill a small pin size hole on the back of the spinner. it should drill very easily thru those roadster spinners since they are aluminum alloy. once u drill the hole, use an ice pick or a small screw driver or soemthing like that, and a hammer and gently tap the chip from the back side and it should start coming off. it will ruin the chip (the porcelain is going to crack). when ive done i wrap the spinner good with a sock or towel and put it in the vise to hold it while i do this. and it always works and doesnt damage the spinner.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2011, 08:21 PM~19897239
> *i drill a small pin size hole on the back of the spinner. it should drill very easily thru those roadster spinners since they are aluminum alloy.  once u drill the hole, use an ice pick or a small screw driver or soemthing like that, and a hammer and gently tap the chip from the back side and it should start coming off. it will ruin the chip (the porcelain is going to crack). when ive done i wrap the spinner good with a sock or towel and put it in the vise to hold it while i do this. and it always works and doesnt damage the spinner.
> *


I had my chrome plater re-chrome my zenith knock offs and the chip came off when he put in the cleaning bath/hot bath.

No harm was done to the chip and colors...

They just came right off...hope it helps too.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 PM~19897411
> *I had my chrome plater re-chrome my zenith knock offs and the chip came off when he put in the cleaning bath/hot bath.
> 
> No harm was done to the chip and colors...
> 
> They just came right off...hope it helps too.
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks fellas, im gonna try it in a bit gonna take em to get chromed asap.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 17 2011, 07:51 PM~19896294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got these in now, how should i remove the emblems??
> *


Dammit..............those where supposed to be mine  


Heard the chips will come off if 
you put the whole knockoff in boiling water, or
put some heat from a long lighter/torch from 
behind it (I saw this work).
Good luck Bro, show pics when done


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2011, 12:21 AM~19897239
> *i drill a small pin size hole on the back of the spinner. it should drill very easily thru those roadster spinners since they are aluminum alloy.  once u drill the hole, use an ice pick or a small screw driver or soemthing like that, and a hammer and gently tap the chip from the back side and it should start coming off. it will ruin the chip (the porcelain is going to crack). when ive done i wrap the spinner good with a sock or towel and put it in the vise to hold it while i do this. and it always works and doesnt damage the spinner.
> *




I used a heat gun on a set once... just heated up from the back..and when the glue had melted used a very thin screwdriver and pulled them out.
I guess it depends what the previous owner used to put the chips in.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Feb 18 2011, 02:07 AM~19899965
> *Dammit..............those where supposed to be mine
> Heard the chips will come off if
> you put the whole knockoff in boiling water, or
> put some heat from a long lighter/torch from
> behind it (I saw this work).
> Good luck Bro, show pics when done
> *


Sorry bro, but u were just going to flip them anyways, i really needed them. Ur knockoff should be close


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I'm thinking these belong in this topic
72 Spoke Center Gold 13x7 Rev :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 18 2011, 08:03 PM~19904413
> *I'm thinking these belong in this topic
> 72 Spoke Center Gold 13x7 Rev :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, what brand are they????


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 2 2011, 09:44 PM~19485350
> *does someome have a pics of the McLean's that had a raised "gold bar" in the dish????
> *





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 4 2011, 05:32 PM~19501876
> *These are it I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any other pics out there????


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 18 2011, 07:34 PM~19905182
> *nice, what brand are they????
> *


X2!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 18 2011, 07:45 PM~19905275
> *X2!
> *



AMERICAN WIRE WHEELS 
BUILT IN THA USA :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 18 2011, 08:42 PM~19905926
> *AMERICAN WIRE WHEELS
> BUILT IN THA USA :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: anything 72 spoke is badass!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 18 2011, 08:42 PM~19905926
> *AMERICAN WIRE WHEELS
> BUILT IN THA USA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 18 2011, 08:50 PM~19905995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the pic's ABRAXASS :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

LEFT 








SIDE BOLT ON 3 WING


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 18 2011, 07:03 PM~19904413
> *I'm thinking these belong in this topic
> 72 Spoke Center Gold 13x7 Rev :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


omg! I love those! :wow: :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 18 2011, 06:03 PM~19904413
> *I'm thinking these belong in this topic
> 72 Spoke Center Gold 13x7 Rev :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT HUB IS NUTS. WHY ISNT THIS DESIGN USED TODAY. IT OBVIOUSLY WILL NEVER COME LOOSE


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 15 2011, 08:54 PM~19878930
> *here is some stuff i found at a shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hells yeah!! I remember them Weed leaf chips those were the shit back in the dre/snoop days :biggrin: 

Good Find


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2011, 11:59 PM~19907630
> *THAT HUB IS NUTS. WHY ISNT THIS DESIGN USED TODAY. IT OBVIOUSLY WILL NEVER COME LOOSE
> *


X2 
I guess nobody care's about great quality anymore.. 
Jus mass volume china junk  :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Feb 19 2011, 06:58 AM~19908664
> *Hells yeah!! I remember them Weed leaf chips those were the shit back in the dre/snoop days :biggrin:
> 
> Good Find
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 18 2011, 10:20 PM~19906792
> *omg! I love those! :wow:  :0
> *


THEY COULD BE FOR SALE FOR THA RIGHT $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 20 2011, 08:15 AM~19915032
> *THEY COULD BE FOR SALE FOR THA RIGHT $$$$ :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING ROADSTAR ROBINSON! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

I just got a 94 ford ranger and my homie has some 15" 72 spoke d's I was wondering if all 15's were 15x10 the wheels are pre stamp 72's can anybody help me out?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Feb 21 2011, 06:42 AM~19921992
> *I just got a 94 ford ranger and my homie has some 15" 72 spoke d's I was wondering if all 15's were 15x10 the wheels are pre stamp 72's can anybody help me out?
> *


No there not all x10's...
Look on the inside of the barrel if the tire is off.. Should say 15x7, 8, or 10 if not 
measure tha width of a rim & subtract an inch


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 21 2011, 09:24 AM~19922290
> *No there not all x10's...
> Look on the inside of the barrel if the tire is off.. Should say 15x7, 8, or 10 if not
> measure tha width of a rim & subtract an inch
> *


Thanks homie I'm goin check em out today


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Feb 21 2011, 08:54 AM~19922459
> *Thanks homie I'm goin check em out today
> *


----------



## Catalyzed

*Just an old pic i found*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 22 2011, 03:35 AM~19930846
> *Just an old pic i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 22 2011, 04:35 AM~19930846
> *Just an old pic i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck I need those knockoffs..............


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 25 2011, 11:00 PM~19699642
> *THe 90's period,lol.. I still miss bed dancers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the shit..
> *


   That was my homeboy Eddys truck 

ELEGANCE CC MIAMI


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ~CAROL CITY~_@Feb 22 2011, 11:06 AM~19932556
> *    That was my homeboy Eddys truck
> 
> ELEGANCE CC MIAMI
> *


  now pagers are 90's


----------



## Padilla 505

FOR SALE MAKE ME A OFFER DONT NEED IT


----------



## 63 VERT




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

came up on sum 72 spoke players... got all 4! :biggrin: 
im happy they fit on my 53 belair.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:38 PM~19983646
> *came up on sum 72 spoke players... got all 4!  :biggrin:
> im happy they fit on my 53 belair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:38 PM~19983646
> *came up on sum 72 spoke players... got all 4!  :biggrin:
> im happy they fit on my 53 belair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 28 2011, 07:38 PM~19983646
> *came up on sum 72 spoke players... got all 4!  :biggrin:
> im happy they fit on my 53 belair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:    :thumbsup:


----------



## listoB

what size tires would fit on these?? 15x10 i tried 185/65's but they wont stretch out enough


----------



## listoB

:wow: 4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: listoB hno: they are watching hno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Mar 1 2011, 07:36 AM~19987425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what size tires would fit on these?? 15x10 i tried 185/65's but they wont stretch out enough
> *


I have 195/70/15ww on these 15x10's :biggrin: 
They were a challenge to get stretched but they look nice!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 28 2011, 08:38 PM~19983646
> *came up on sum 72 spoke players... got all 4!  :biggrin:
> im happy they fit on my 53 belair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Finally someone else w/ a set of 72 players.I have the all chromes


----------



## AGUILAR3

Back in the 90s, all golds were the wheel to get. You don't see too many or any at all these days. 

What happened? All GOLDs Just got played out?


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 4 2011, 07:05 PM~20016943
> *Back in the 90s, all golds were the wheel to get. You don't see too many or any at all these days.
> 
> What happened?  All GOLDs Just got played out?
> *


Rappers stopped rappin bout "Gold Daytonas"...


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 4 2011, 08:25 PM~20017061
> *Rappers stopped rappin bout "Gold Daytonas"...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## capriceman75

1st series la wire 6 lug clog adapters best offer..5 total 3rd pic worst 1 cause of hub


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 4 2011, 11:06 PM~20019942
> *1st series la wire 6 lug clog adapters best offer..5 total 3rd pic worst 1 cause of hub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Mar 1 2011, 09:36 AM~19987425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what size tires would fit on these?? 15x10 i tried 185/65's but they wont stretch out enough
> *


Try harder. I'm sure that size can fit it has plenty of sidewall to flex. Shit we use to get 195-50s to stretch on a 10" rim and that has a way shorter sidewall. Put the tires in the sun before trying to mount them and use a Cheeta.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Got my 15" 72 spoke prestamps gonna put em on my lil ford ranger daily


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 02:26 PM~20022365
> *Try harder. I'm sure that size can fit it has plenty of sidewall to flex. Shit we use to get 195-50s to stretch on a 10" rim and that has a way shorter sidewall. Put the tires in the sun before trying to mount them and use a Cheeta.
> *


I've had 195's on a 7" rim i cant imagine seeing them stretched out on a 10" :wow:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Cleaned em up a little bit gonna slap em on tomorrow


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 5 2011, 08:12 PM~20023729
> *I've had 195's on a 7" rim i cant imagine seeing them stretched out on a 10" :wow:
> *


195s on 10"s were real common back in the 90s. Every mini truck around was rolling 15x10" hammers with 195 50s.


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## 62ssrag

i finally got around to taking pictures of the L.A. wires adaptors i have for sale $150 pm me with your email address and i can foward pics. they are new never mounted but have been sitting for about 10 years.


----------



## redds68coupe

Yea looked sweet as hell but that lip was just asking for a curb. Nothing like 15x10 w/195/50/15 on an astro



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 08:56 PM~20024269
> *195s on 10"s were real common back in the 90s. Every mini truck around was rolling 15x10" hammers with 195 50s.
> *


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Mar 9 2011, 12:04 AM~20047353
> *i finally got around to taking pictures of the L.A. wires adaptors i have for sale $150 pm me with your email address and i can foward pics. they are new never mounted but have been sitting for about 10 years.
> *


*Here ya go homie!*


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Mar 8 2011, 09:27 PM~20047527
> *Here ya go homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gracias


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Mar 8 2011, 09:36 PM~20047607
> *gracias
> *


forgot to mention i have l.a. wire bullet knock off minus the tool also if anyone interstead let me know


----------



## rIdaho

I'm lookin' for some old school 90's, 18" blades? ...sorry, this is the closest topic i could find. Just thought I'd try. :dunno: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Mar 8 2011, 10:53 PM~20047241
> *Hmmm... maybe i should post up my set(4) 2 way NON flutted roadstar spinners for sale since I sold my set of wheels. Fresh triple chrome and some never used black/gold chips I bought for them that i never got around to installing since didnt know what color I was going to go on the car
> *


Bro........you know 
I've been looking for
a set of these right?
Just let me know what
you want for them.
I'll take'um...........


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by redds68coupe_@Mar 9 2011, 12:13 AM~20047405
> *Yea looked sweet as hell but that lip was just asking for a curb. Nothing like 15x10 w/195/50/15 on an astro
> *



Here is a 195-45-13 on a 13x10" rim. Some weird european sized tire. If they can get that to seat a bead almost anything is possible.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 9 2011, 09:21 PM~20055169
> *Here is a 195-45-13 on a 13x10" rim. Some weird european sized tire. If they can get that to seat a bead almost anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I would not whant to fight those tires .


----------



## OUTHOPU

No doubt.


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 9 2011, 09:21 PM~20055169
> *Here is a 195-45-13 on a 13x10" rim. Some weird european sized tire. If they can get that to seat a bead almost anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13x10? :0


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## JustCruisin

I was trying super hard to get these wheels, dude only wanted $200 for em.. Said in the ad they been in the garage for 10 years.. Foolio never answered all 6 emails I sent him, NO contact number either!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 11 2011, 09:24 PM~20071497
> *I was trying super hard to get these wheels, dude only wanted $200 for em.. Said in the ad they been in the garage for 10 years.. Foolio never answered all 6 emails I sent him, NO contact number either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:fool2:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 11 2011, 07:24 PM~20071497
> *I was trying super hard to get these wheels, dude only wanted $200 for em.. Said in the ad they been in the garage for 10 years.. Foolio never answered all 6 emails I sent him, NO contact number either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 11 2011, 08:24 PM~20071497
> *I was trying super hard to get these wheels, dude only wanted $200 for em.. Said in the ad they been in the garage for 10 years.. Foolio never answered all 6 emails I sent him, NO contact number either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put up a post on CL and ask where is the dude with the wheels and whats yo number?


----------



## FURDALE

anyone ever seen bolt ons with bumps on the dish i ran across a set wonderin what they are


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 11 2011, 08:24 PM~20071497
> *I was trying super hard to get these wheels, dude only wanted $200 for em.. Said in the ad they been in the garage for 10 years.. Foolio never answered all 6 emails I sent him, NO contact number either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw those, i never knew roadster made wheels laced like that


----------



## K-Blaze

Yeah i seen a set like those a while back on E-bay they were in great shape, but pretty pricey


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2011, 04:59 PM~20076364
> *i saw those, i never knew roadster made wheels laced like that
> *


:scrutinize: Says the guy who probably has em in his garage now...


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by FURDALE_@Mar 12 2011, 03:22 PM~20075873
> *anyone ever seen bolt ons with bumps on the dish i ran across a set wonderin what they are
> *


LA Wire I believe..............


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 12 2011, 11:17 PM~20078969
> *:scrutinize: Says the guy who probably has em in his garage now...
> *


lol nah i like em but i wouldnt buy em


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 11 2011, 08:24 PM~20071497
> *I was trying super hard to get these wheels, dude only wanted $200 for em.. Said in the ad they been in the garage for 10 years.. Foolio never answered all 6 emails I sent him, NO contact number either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by FURDALE+Mar 12 2011, 03:22 PM~20075873-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone ever seen bolt ons with bumps on the dish i ran across a set wonderin what they are[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think someone was asking about those awhile back.. The Mcleans with the gold bars in the dish??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Mar 12 2011, 04:59 PM~20076364
> *i saw those, i never knew roadster made wheels laced like that
> *


One of the old ads in my 1993 LRM shows em, but they are grouped together in 6 sections instead of 5.. THen there was the Roadster 3-D wheel.. :wow:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 13 2011, 02:43 PM~20081696
> *I think someone was asking about those awhile back.. The Mcleans with the gold bars in the dish??
> One of the old ads in my 1993 LRM shows em, but they are grouped together in 6 sections instead of 5.. THen there was the Roadster 3-D wheel.. :wow:
> *


pinche vato Encyclopedia :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 13 2011, 01:43 PM~20081696
> *I think someone was asking about those awhile back.. The Mcleans with the gold bars in the dish??
> One of the old ads in my 1993 LRM shows em, but they are grouped together in 6 sections instead of 5.. THen there was the Roadster 3-D wheel.. :wow:
> *


now that u mention 3 D roadster, i thnk i do remember seeing them.


----------



## lone star

you cant loose, with brand new gold 2's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

double golds are dangerous :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

triple gold DANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FURDALE

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 13 2011, 01:43 PM~20081696
> *I think someone was asking about those awhile back.. The Mcleans with the gold bars in the dish??
> One of the old ads in my 1993 LRM shows em, but they are grouped together in 6 sections instead of 5.. THen there was the Roadster 3-D wheel.. :wow:
> *


there all chrome just have like bumps every inch on the dish ill try to get a pic of em


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 11 2011, 09:24 PM~20071497
> *I was trying super hard to get these wheels, dude only wanted $200 for em.. Said in the ad they been in the garage for 10 years.. Foolio never answered all 6 emails I sent him, NO contact number either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like any old china bolt-ons with missing spokes........... :cheesy:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2011, 01:33 PM~20081959
> *double golds are dangerous  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those r fuckin sick :wow:  
anyone know if the thread is still around with the guy making his own la wire steering wheels?? i remember in set it off she had the gold one in her 62


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2011, 01:34 PM~20081967
> *triple gold DANKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR SALE??? :cheesy:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2011, 03:33 PM~20081959
> *double golds are dangerous  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got Dammit Ken stop that shit....................


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 13 2011, 03:43 PM~20081696
> *I think someone was asking about those awhile back.. The Mcleans with the gold bars in the dish??
> *


that was me asking, yep they are Mcleans, I remember a red with black ragtop Cutlass in the cover LRM was sporting them.............


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 13 2011, 01:43 PM~20081696
> *I think someone was asking about those awhile back.. The Mcleans with the gold bars in the dish??
> One of the old ads in my 1993 LRM shows em, but they are grouped together in 6 sections instead of 5.. THen there was the Roadster 3-D wheel.. :wow:
> *


I remember the 5 section because I thought they looked like a new style supreme back then


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Mar 14 2011, 12:05 AM~20086034
> *Got Dammit Ken stop that shit....................
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Mar 13 2011, 11:50 PM~20085521
> * anyone know if the thread is still around with the guy making his own la wire steering wheels?? i remember in set it off she had the gold one in her 62*


Yeah, it's still in the Interior forum.. I still need a couple essential tools before I can finish the prototype, and then start producing more.. :run: I did get one to keep me happy til I do finish the one I was building..


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 15 2011, 02:16 PM~20098040
> *Yeah, it's still in the Interior forum.. I still need a couple essential tools before I can finish the prototype, and then start producing more.. :run:  I did get one to keep me happy til I do finish the one I was building..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take 1 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 15 2011, 09:57 PM~20102201
> *ill take 1 :0
> *


x2


----------



## JustCruisin

:cheesy: :happysad: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=164306&hl=


----------



## lowlowlow

Dude called them Daytons, clearly got a crown on the KO :roflmao: 

even with that, the hub looks big, McLeans maybe?








:roflmao:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 15 2011, 02:16 PM~20098040
> *Yeah, it's still in the Interior forum.. I still need a couple essential tools before I can finish the prototype, and then start producing more.. :run:  I did get one to keep me happy til I do finish the one I was building..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any idea how much you may sell them for? What size it the steering wheel? Those look bad ass homie, you should have no problem moving those if the price is right


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2011, 03:34 PM~20081967
> *triple gold DANKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i wanna know when you gonna cut me that deal :naughty:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:cheesy:


----------



## MC4LF7

I got a set of 13x7 roadsters with gold spokes and chrome ring, new tires...............IM JUST THINKING HOW MUCH I CAN GET ????????????? ANY IDEAS?????


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by MC4LF7_@Mar 21 2011, 11:33 AM~20142644
> *I got a set of 13x7 roadsters with gold spokes and chrome ring, new tires...............IM JUST THINKING HOW MUCH I CAN GET ????????????? ANY IDEAS?????
> *


pm sent


----------



## baggedout81

Got 3 of these sittin round pots an pans


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2011, 07:20 PM~20164226
> *Got 3 of these sittin round pots an pans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


size & how much shipped


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 23 2011, 08:28 PM~20164326
> *size & how much shipped
> *


Mang there beat to hell .BADDDDD.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

up


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 15 2011, 01:16 PM~20098040
> *Yeah, it's still in the Interior forum.. I still need a couple essential tools before I can finish the prototype, and then start producing more.. :run:  I did get one to keep me happy til I do finish the one I was building..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wats up sick as fuk :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=587227


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Mar 25 2011, 11:05 PM~20183468
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=587227
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3

:wow:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 26 2011, 11:18 AM~20185445
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OR THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: 
FIRST SET IS 14X7 100 SPOKE GOLD CENTERS ADAPTERS AND CAPS



































$2700 PLUS SHIPPIN'
SECOND SET IS ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE 15" STANDARDS ADAPTERS AND CAPS



































DAMN!!!!!!!!! ALSO HAVE A SET OF 15X7 TRIPLE GOLD'S BRAND NEW IN BOXES
...........I THINKS SOME 15X8 ALSO :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 26 2011, 10:18 AM~20185445
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 26 2011, 10:18 AM~20185445
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

"FOR SALE"
14x7 Rev Series 48 Supreme 
w 185/70/14ww
$750 PLUS SHIP :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 15 2011, 01:16 PM~20098040
> *Yeah, it's still in the Interior forum.. I still need a couple essential tools before I can finish the prototype, and then start producing more.. :run:  I did get one to keep me happy til I do finish the one I was building..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not la wire og,,, but it will work for me... thought i would share it with the 90's homies....
my wifey got this one for me at the goodguys show... guy is located in cali.. 129.00


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2011, 07:21 PM~20196040
> *not la wire og,,, but it will work for me... thought i would share it with the 90's homies....
> my wifey got this one for me at the goodguys show... guy is located in cali.. 129.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2011, 06:33 PM~20081959
> *double golds are dangerous  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these are the EXACT wheels I had... 80 spoke??


----------



## OUTHOPU

Just saw these for sale on page 2. If these don't scream 90's I don't know what does. :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 01:14 PM~20228097
> *Just saw these for sale on page 2. If these don't scream 90's I don't know what does. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



KMC "ICE" used to roll the fuck out of those!!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by graham_@Mar 31 2011, 11:15 AM~20227697
> *these are the EXACT wheels I had... 80 spoke??
> *


actually 72s...but i remember what you are talking about, i tried to buy them off of you...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 12:14 PM~20228097
> *Just saw these for sale on page 2. If these don't scream 90's I don't know what does. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that gold and chrome combo :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2011, 09:11 PM~20231471
> *is that gold and chrome combo  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2011, 02:33 PM~20081959
> *double golds are dangerous  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck! Lone Star is gonna wipe out the whole U.S. market of roadster wheels :angry: :biggrin: I gotta take a trip out to texas to check out your stash of wheels homie :biggrin:


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2011, 06:42 PM~20229033
> *actually 72s...but i remember what you are talking about, i tried to buy them off of you...
> *



haha, I wish I still had them... that was along time ago!! but seeing these pics bring back some good memories


----------



## slangin cardboard

Just found these for the wifes tracker. :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Apr 1 2011, 09:45 AM~20235233
> *Fuck! Lone Star is gonna wipe out the whole U.S. market of roadster wheels :angry:  :biggrin: I gotta take a trip out to texas to check out your stash of wheels homie :biggrin:
> *


He might be adding ANOTHER SET real sooooooon.......... :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

omg those KMC ICE wheels are KILLIN EM... 

i wanted to get those so i sold my hammers with gold nuts all around and gold caps... LMAOOOOO ... then decided on some spokes at the last second


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 2 2011, 06:49 AM~20241700
> *He might be adding ANOTHER SET real sooooooon.......... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

anyone know of using wood bleach on chrome and gold wheels will fuck up the gold, i know that shit works like magic on getting rust off Chrome....


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2011, 07:21 PM~20196040
> *not la wire og,,, but it will work for me... thought i would share it with the 90's homies....
> my wifey got this one for me at the goodguys show... guy is located in cali.. 129.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Link,phone,address any way of getting ahold of him?


----------



## lone star

playing with my new toy and decided to gold plate a roadstar spinner :biggrin: 










before and after...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2011, 09:48 PM~20261206
> *playing with my new toy and decided to gold plate a roadstar spinner  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before and after...
> *


LOOKS DAMMMM GOOD KENNETH


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2011, 10:48 PM~20261206
> *playing with my new toy and decided to gold plate a roadstar spinner  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before and after...
> *


Thats a handsome
set of nails you 
got there Ken..... :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 5 2011, 10:05 AM~20264392
> *Thats a handsome
> set of nails you
> got there Ken..... :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 5 2011, 10:05 AM~20264392
> *Thats a handsome
> set of nails you
> got there Ken..... :wow:
> *


lol. old lady helping me out with the jobs. :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2011, 06:11 PM~20267380
> *lol.  old lady helping me out with the jobs.  :biggrin:
> *


i want some gold! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Apr 5 2011, 05:13 PM~20267409
> *i want some gold! :biggrin:
> *


let me know. im about to do some stuff for my car this evening...


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## Refined95

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 15 2011, 11:54 PM~20350662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 15 2011, 11:54 PM~20350662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 15 2011, 11:54 PM~20350662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember when this came out. I was drowning in St Ides. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies

Has anyone ever seen? 26 spoke 13 x 7. Don't really know what they are, but bought for a good price. They originally had some McLean pan caps with spinner. Cool thing is they have a a-frame contraption on inside that has a spinner screw attachmenton top and also screws onto wheel on lower side.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Apr 18 2011, 05:28 PM~20367460
> *Has anyone ever seen? 26 spoke 13 x 7. Don't really know what they are, but bought for a good price. They originally had some McLean pan caps with spinner. Cool thing is they have a a-frame contraption on inside that has a spinner screw attachmenton top and also screws onto wheel on lower side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Apr 18 2011, 05:28 PM~20367460
> *Has anyone ever seen? 26 spoke 13 x 7. Don't really know what they are, but bought for a good price. They originally had some McLean pan caps with spinner. Cool thing is they have a a-frame contraption on inside that has a spinner screw attachmenton top and also screws onto wheel on lower side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Apr 18 2011, 05:28 PM~20367460
> *Has anyone ever seen? 26 spoke 13 x 7. Don't really know what they are, but bought for a good price. They originally had some McLean pan caps with spinner. Cool thing is they have a a-frame contraption on inside that has a spinner screw attachmenton top and also screws onto wheel on lower side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i haven't :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

1996 TRIPLE GOLD PLAYERS


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Apr 18 2011, 05:28 PM~20367460
> *Has anyone ever seen? 26 spoke 13 x 7. Don't really know what they are, but bought for a good price. They originally had some McLean pan caps with spinner. Cool thing is they have a a-frame contraption on inside that has a spinner screw attachmenton top and also screws onto wheel on lower side.
> 
> *



PM'd


----------



## texasgold

new rubber, new spokes.....ready to roll











:cheesy:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

I MISS THEM TWISTED SPOKES CHROME OR TRIPPLE GOLD FROM THE 90S THEY WER SIC


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 15 2011, 03:16 PM~20098040
> *Yeah, it's still in the Interior forum.. I still need a couple essential tools before I can finish the prototype, and then start producing more.. :run:  I did get one to keep me happy til I do finish the one I was building..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL TAKE 2


----------



## 84Homies

I like better with Tru-Classic cap.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Apr 21 2011, 07:27 PM~20392740
> *I like better with Tru-Classic cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## undr8ed

59 spinners would be KILLING THEM with those 26 spokes...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 22 2011, 08:22 AM~20395755
> *59 spinners would be KILLING THEM with those 26 spokes...
> *


yessir!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2011, 08:44 AM~20395847
> *yessir!
> *


OG CAPS :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

sf craigslist theres some of those old skool 72 spoke 13s with the weird adapters.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254

My homie is riding on them twisted.......
100 SPOKE 13Z LA WIRE TWISTED BOUGHT THEM IN 98 NEVER ROLLED ON TILL NOW.I GOT 5 THANK GOD,THEY DONT MAKE THESE ANYMORE.BOUGHT THEM FOR MY 1968 DROP,BUT SOLD NOW ON MY 62 LOVE THEM








[/quote]


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> My homie is riding on them twisted.......
> 100 SPOKE 13Z LA WIRE TWISTED BOUGHT THEM IN 98 NEVER ROLLED ON TILL NOW.I GOT 5 THANK GOD,THEY DONT MAKE THESE ANYMORE.BOUGHT THEM FOR MY 1968 DROP,BUT SOLD NOW ON MY 62 LOVE THEM


[/quote]

VERY NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 28 2011, 06:40 PM~20443540
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 28 2011, 07:40 PM~20443540
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 28 2011, 07:40 PM~20443540
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 28 2011, 07:40 PM~20443540
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Regal83T

do these look bad on the mc??

i kno outta style had um layn around let me kno what you think


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CLEEEEAN ASS MONTE HOMEBOY.. 
LOOKS GOOD    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:29 PM~18685521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just scored this near N.O.S. set of 13x7 rev Roadstars!
> One owner, never been mounted, missing one box!
> All parts are brand new! Even had adapter & allen wrenches!
> Dude said he bought'em a long time ago and threw them in closet.
> Found'em on Craiglook (Craigslist), was in the same city I'm in.
> GREAT PRICE..................DEAL/SCORE/FIND OF THE YEAR..........
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :h5: :run: :fool2:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Regal83T_@May 3 2011, 10:05 PM~20480046
> *do these look bad on the mc??
> 
> i kno outta style had um layn around let me kno what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yes 14's look goofy on g bodies...Nice car though


----------



## 1low78carlo

> _Originally posted by Regal83T_@May 3 2011, 10:05 PM~20480046
> *do these look bad on the mc??
> 
> i kno outta style had um layn around let me kno what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw homie they dont look bad. not to me. i got 14 in. bolt on and i like em. yours look good.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2011, 08:07 PM~20486129
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :h5:  :run:  :fool2:
> *


Soon my friend............ Soooooon


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 2 2011, 07:53 PM~20469725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 5 2011, 10:14 AM~20489811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is the list of every wheel i wish i had sitting around


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 5 2011, 11:41 AM~20489962
> *That is the list of every wheel i wish i had sitting around
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 22 2011, 10:22 AM~20395755
> *59 spinners would be KILLING THEM with those 26 spokes...
> *


Looking for some also.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 5 2011, 11:24 AM~20490622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for posting the ads. brings back memories.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2011, 06:25 PM~20493399
> *thanks for posting the ads. brings back memories.
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 5 2011, 09:14 AM~20489811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I LUV THA OLD SCHOOL STUFF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 5 2011, 10:26 AM~20490236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 MAIN :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2011, 06:25 PM~20493399
> *thanks for posting the ads. brings back memories.
> *


X2 HOMIE   
I'M GOING THREW A OLD SCHOO RELAPSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2011, 06:45 PM~20493582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 6 2011, 09:18 AM~20496700
> *X2 HOMIE
> I'M GOING THREW A OLD SCHOO RELAPSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 how about old school prices then


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 6 2011, 12:22 PM~20497939
> *how about old school prices then
> *


SUP LETS DO IT  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 6 2011, 10:18 AM~20496700
> *X2 HOMIE
> I'M GOING THREW A OLD SCHOO RELAPSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592916


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 6 2011, 03:18 PM~20498641
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592916
> *


My new favorite topic........


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 8 2011, 03:19 PM~20509035
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




   :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 8 2011, 04:19 PM~20509035
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what r these??


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 5 2011, 07:45 PM~20493582-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexy muther F-ers... :nicoderm: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-APACHERX3_@May 8 2011, 10:41 PM~20511556
> *what r these??*


Look like some clean-ass Players! :cheesy: Fresh outta the box!! :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 8 2011, 09:41 PM~20511556
> *what r these??
> *


They lookn like some seven duece Player's ta me


----------



## ABRAXASS

R O A D S T A R S


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@May 9 2011, 07:31 AM~20513095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R O A D S T A R S
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 9 2011, 08:22 AM~20513059
> *They lookn like some seven duece Player's ta me
> *


i might know were some 13x7 triple gold one's like those rrrrrrrrrr at :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@May 7 2011, 09:12 AM~20502329
> *My new favorite topic........
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3+May 8 2011, 08:41 PM~20511556-->
> 
> 
> 
> what r these??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 01:05 AM~20512469
> *Sexy muther F-ers... :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> Look like some clean-ass Players!  :cheesy:  Fresh outta the box!!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not fresh out the box... but fresh outta da 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*[email protected] 9 2011, 06:22 AM~20513059
> *They lookn like some seven duece Player's ta me
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*[email protected] 9 2011, 06:49 AM~20513212
> *:0  :0  :0  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur gonna get sick like that... lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-APACHERX3_@May 9 2011, 07:29 AM~20513427
> *i might know were some 13x7 triple gold one's like those rrrrrrrrrr at :wow:
> *


u knw the rules... pics or u might not knw... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 9 2011, 04:09 PM~20515882
> *:biggrin:
> not fresh out the box... but fresh outta da 90's
> :biggrin:
> ur gonna get sick like that... lol
> u knw the rules... pics or u might not knw...  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


ill check with the vato :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 9 2011, 01:44 PM~20514995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lower right hand corner.
That orange Hardbody.
I've always loved the Minis
on 15x10's straight lace Daynas
with 195-50-15 rubber stretched out...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@May 10 2011, 07:36 AM~20520813
> *Lower right hand corner.
> That orange Hardbody.
> I've always loved the Minis
> on 15x10's straight lace Daynas
> with 195-50-15 rubber stretched out...
> *


an i have a set of changs 15x7 205/50/15 just sittin i n need to sell


----------



## THE ONE

still in gtreat shape!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@May 11 2011, 04:08 AM~20528142
> *still in gtreat shape!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Aguirre

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 8 2011, 02:19 PM~20509035
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@May 11 2011, 05:08 AM~20528142
> *still in gtreat shape!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM what size are them? 15's


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Sep 28 2010, 05:29 PM~18685521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just scored this near N.O.S. set of 13x7 rev Roadstars!
> One owner, never been mounted, missing one box!
> All parts are brand new! Even had adapter & allen wrenches!
> Dude said he bought'em a long time ago and threw them in closet.
> Found'em on Craiglook (Craigslist), was in the same city I'm in.
> GREAT PRICE..................DEAL/SCORE/FIND OF THE YEAR..........
> *


finally MINE after months of negotiations. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:worship: :worship: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:0 nice.


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 11 2011, 06:38 PM~20532116
> *DAM what size are them? 15's
> *


no these are 13 x 7's


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2011, 07:22 PM~20532807
> *finally MINE after months of negotiations.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


Hahahaha....... I remember u 
PM'd same day I posted those.
Look how long ago that was.
Ur gonna love'um bro, trust me......










Thier, gone but not forgotten......... :tears:


----------



## hoppingcart

I saw these in an ad a few pages back, and just realized my buddy has a nice set of them.. anyone know if theyre worth anything today?









I also own two complete sets of 'Keystone Klassic Wires'.. I know theyre probably not 90's wheels.. but anyone know anything about them?


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@May 13 2011, 02:57 PM~20546853
> *I saw these in an ad a few pages back, and just realized my buddy has a nice set of them.. anyone know if theyre worth anything today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also own two complete sets of 'Keystone Klassic Wires'.. I know theyre probably not 90's wheels.. but anyone know anything about them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ha! Good ol' Wishbones... :biggrin: 

Don't the center of those wires remove completely? for cleaning and stuff?


----------



## hoppingcart

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 13 2011, 03:14 PM~20547342
> *Ha! Good ol' Wishbones... :biggrin:
> 
> Don't the center of those wires remove completely? for cleaning and stuff?
> *


yup they come apart in four pieces.. plus the chip


----------



## MR.59

> finally MINE after months of negotiations. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT A NICE COLLECTION GOING BY NOW


----------



## 8t4mc

> finally MINE after months of negotiations. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT A NICE COLLECTION GOING BY NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice wheels
Click to expand...


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@May 11 2011, 06:08 AM~20528142
> *still in gtreat shape!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are for sale if anybody is interested.


----------



## lone star

today was a day of sacrifie...brand new roadster wheel went under the knife...




























:biggrin: 

i couldnt just throw away a good chrome lip...

so i hung it on the wall


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2011, 04:43 PM~20558229
> *today was a day of sacrifie...brand new roadster wheel went under the knife...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> i couldnt just throw away a good chrome lip...
> 
> so i hung it on the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

aint nothing like 72 spoke daytons & og 2 bar zenith camble ca knock-offs !! not that fake zenith crap now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@May 15 2011, 06:39 PM~20558923
> *aint nothing like 72 spoke daytons & og 2 bar zenith camble ca knock-offs !!  not that fake zenith crap now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@May 15 2011, 06:39 PM~20558923
> *aint nothing like 72 spoke daytons & og 2 bar zenith camble ca knock-offs !!  not that fake zenith crap now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:boink: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

today was a good day, thanks to abraxass, a man of his work. wheels look great homie..










:biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2011, 09:58 PM~20574831
> *today was a good day, thanks to abraxass, a man of his work. wheels look great homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the sale and the compliment bro.
Now we both got what we want


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## slangin cardboard

I need the sharp knock offs for the 86 mazda PLZ, :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 19 2011, 12:24 AM~20583253
> *I need the sharp knock offs  for the 86 mazda PLZ, :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

i like them too


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 18 2011, 10:29 PM~20583285
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i like them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only the best are crowned.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2011, 06:30 AM~20584286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



   :naughty: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> MAIN I LOVE THOSE KO'S :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+May 19 2011, 03:26 PM~20586656-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@May 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20586752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back in the day right there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

This ad was around for a while. I used to stare at it all the time.  Looks like a 1995 issue with Dazza and a 65 Rag on the cover. :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+May 19 2011, 01:26 PM~20586656-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pawn shop tag??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@May 19 2011, 01:39 PM~20586752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are "real wire" spinners if i remember right



> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 19 2011, 04:59 PM~20588114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ad was around for a while. I used to stare at it all the time.   Looks like a 1995 issue with Dazza and a 65 Rag on the cover.  :0  :0  :0
> *


may 95??? i remember that 65, didnt the article say the owner did most or all the work on the car himself??


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2011, 07:47 PM~20589405
> *may 95??? i remember that 65, didnt the article say the owner did most or all the work on the car himself??
> *


June 95. I don't recall the article. I do have the mag though. I'm gonna have to dig it up.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 19 2011, 08:01 PM~20589535
> *June 95.  I don't recall the article.  I do have the mag though.  I'm gonna have to dig it up.
> *


the car im thinkin about was a 65 HT and it was may 95...cinco de mayo issue..


----------



## DJ Englewood

June 95 :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 20 2011, 01:32 AM~20591544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 95 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

anyone knw wht these are?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 25 2011, 01:45 PM~20626514
> *anyone knw wht these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389614


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@May 19 2011, 12:26 PM~20586656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


og pawn ticket on the caps... :0


----------



## Long Roof

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 25 2011, 12:45 PM~20626514
> *anyone knw wht these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROADSTER DIRECT BOLT :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2011, 09:47 PM~20589405
> *
> those are "real wire" spinners if i remember right
> 
> *


Nope those were Roadster emblems.. My first set of 56 spokes came with those emblems...


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 07:52 PM~17545688
> *nevermind the guy behind the wheel....Roadstar 13X7. Date sharpied in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was hooptie back then :biggrin:
> *


SOMBODIES bleeding!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@May 28 2011, 07:50 AM~20645984
> *Nope those were Roadster emblems.. My first set of 56 spokes came with those emblems...
> *


emblems yes.......spinners id have to say no


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2011, 10:51 PM~20649208
> *emblems yes.......spinners id have to say no
> *


Those where the ugliest emblems they made.. lol I cant believe I had those.. I always wanted the 8 ball emblem but the tint shop in Cali never had them in stock..


----------



## TxGalaxie64

hey any yall know what these are?









says D3









says 12 21 00 1307 J CRC
DOT USA T 13X7 J









13x7 gold centers before i cleaned them up


----------



## implala66

I know this is a wheel thread, but maybe someone can help me, in LRM Sept. 91 is the car in the cover "Break a Neck" featured in the Latin Alliance "Lowrider" video???? if some one has this magazine can you send me some pics of the 65, thanks........... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-MAGAZI...230630363798?pt=Magazines&hash=item35b2a41296


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## lone star

its a wheel..........


----------



## ROCK OUT

check these out i was talking to the guy that made these, guess he wanted to make a super cheap wheel that you could change the look of real quick he wanted to market them to the used car dealerships to give a quick facelift to their cars. his original plan was to make 5 diffrent style of caps but it got too expensive. that was 15 years ago, hes got 20 brand new sets sitting around if anyone wants some there 15X7 fit hondas $250 a set:cheesy:


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> its a wheel..........


Ey que chulo, lindo, guapo.......


----------



## brn2ridelo

Any one have some like this for sale rusted or not 14x7 I think its a McLean


----------



## Ant63ss

1995....Blue tre with the roadsters was mine....green four with the center gold Daytons was the homie Steve's.


----------



## Ant63ss

Another pic of Steve's 88 spoke center golds


----------



## Ant63ss

My first car...got it in 1992...1990 toyota with 5 star cragars


----------



## Dylante63

lone star said:


> its a wheel..........


were you find that at? Would love to have one


----------



## lone star




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JustCruisin

lone star said:


> its a wheel..........


 :cheesy::yes:


----------



## lowrivi1967

my club brothers ride,bought the Roadsters brand new in 99,took 6 months to get them,paid like 2800 for them,as they sit today


----------



## 19jaquez84

A yo these rims is fresha than a muhfucka .


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> my club brothers ride,bought the Roadsters brand new in 99,took 6 months to get them,paid like 2800 for them,as they sit today


Very Nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Im surprised no crowns have poped up yet..like on the las vegas Lincoln


----------



## CCC925

lowrivi1967 said:


> my club brothers ride,bought the Roadsters brand new in 99,took 6 months to get them,paid like 2800 for them,as they sit today


 omg i got the same set engraved with 3 wind knock offs ill post the pic later nice car


----------



## CCC925

*here is my set*

just need a little cleaning from being in the attic


----------



## lone star

nice


----------



## JustCruisin

65riviera said:


> just need a little cleaning from being in the attic


 :cheesy:Clean em up and put em back in the attic..wrapped in plastic!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

65riviera said:


> just need a little cleaning from being in the attic


Ahhh Center Goldz:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lone star




----------



## 63 VERT

I just picked up a set of 15/8 72 spoke crosslaced ds can't post a pick I'm on my ipod


----------



## CaliLiving

Any1 got a single 13x7 72 spoke Dayton laying around ?!?!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

brn2ridelo said:


> Any one have some like this for sale rusted or not 14x7 I think its a McLean


 i have a set , ican send pics if you want


----------



## slangin cardboard

YOU got lucky!


----------



## 49er4life

Picked up a set of roadstars on saturday hella clean but I need one three wing ko.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

49er4life said:


> Picked up a set of roadstars on saturday hella clean but I need one three wing ko.


 hey homie drasticlolo has some call him


----------



## 49er4life

Kool ill send pm.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

49er4life said:


> Picked up a set of roadstars on saturday hella clean but I need one three wing ko.


Nice come up...wish mine were that clean....will be worth the investment when they're done.....puro roadstars.....


----------



## lone star

49er4life said:


> Picked up a set of roadstars on saturday hella clean but I need one three wing ko.


 those are nice, what side do you need left or right?


----------



## 49er4life

I need the right side


----------



## lone star

right sides are always missing....


----------



## 49er4life

I got the ko but its broken there is this dude that lives by here and he's got a roadstar mounted on the back of his van bin there for years ill post pics of that later. But heres more pics of mine


----------



## 49er4life

I got the ko but its broken there is this dude that lives by here and he's got a roadstar mounted on the back of his van bin there for years ill post pics of that later. But heres more pics of mine


----------



## 49er4life

Oops posted twice.:dunno:


----------



## ABRAXASS

[/QUOTE]

Saw these on Craigslist............. great buy 49er.


----------



## ABRAXASS

[/QUOTE]

Saw these on craigslist.............. nice buy 49er.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

49er4life said:


> Picked up a set of roadstars on saturday hella clean but I need one three wing ko.


100 Spoke Starz huh.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 49er4life

Hey my bro has a set 13x7 72 spoke daytons with gold spokes missing one wheel if anybody know someone who might have please let me know. The wheel that he lost was burned in shop sucks but true dang shop.


----------



## 49er4life

Yup craigslist dude vincent from fairfeild hooked me up those 100spoke stars


----------



## 85Caprice

Do anybody kno what size the tires are on this car?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

85Caprice said:


> Do anybody kno what size the tires are on this car?


205 or 225/50/15:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

85Caprice said:


> Do anybody kno what size the tires are on this car?


easy.. the wrong size


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> easy.. the wrong size


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## 85Caprice

> easy.. the wrong size


 :roflmao::roflmao:thats funny


----------



## lowrivi1967

my 1st set of KO's just got plated


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> my 1st set of KO's just got plated


 

:0


----------



## Robert =woody65=

49er4life said:


> Kool ill send pm.


 let me know if any luck


----------



## ABRAXASS

lowrivi1967 said:


> my 1st set of KO's just got plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice............ How much was the plating?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## lowrivi1967

ABRAXASS said:


> lowrivi1967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my 1st set of KO's just got plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice............ How much was the plating?
> 
> 
> 
> there was some trading involved,and plating my other set also
Click to expand...


----------



## lone star




----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


>


wud up mang !!


----------



## lone star

sappenin, 90s are still alive and kickin


----------



## 49er4life

Got me a set of daytons for cheap yesterday 14x7 too bad there standards but I rather roll on d's than the china's on rolling on right now.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

49er4life said:


> Got me a set of daytons for cheap yesterday 14x7 too bad there standards but I rather roll on d's than the china's on rolling on right now.


----------



## 49er4life

On those daytons that I baught I was checking them out I've notice they were made in diffrent dates two are from 98 one is from 90 and one has no markings on the back hubs some are marked 5A,3,5 differnt markings never seen that before.


----------



## 49er4life

I got two roadstars for sale both come with adaptors one has a tire but kinda worn out they are 5 lugs but small offsets I belive it will only imports or small five lugs the wheels are 13x7 72 spokes pretty clean for thier age im asking 160obo thats all I have no ko. Or tool


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone have any of these in 13x7 or 14x7 in any condition


----------



## 49er4life

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone have any of these in 13x7 or 14x7 in any condition


Dang I just got rid of some.


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> i scored a set of og campbell super swepts NOS. and matched them with my zeniths from jd
> anybody got a clean of these to sell?


lookng for a set of knock offs like these?


----------



## MR.59

49er4life said:


> I got two roadstars for sale both come with adaptors one has a tire but kinda worn out they are 5 lugs but small offsets I belive it will only imports or small five lugs the wheels are 13x7 72 spokes pretty clean for thier age im asking 160obo thats all I have no ko. Or tool


pm sent on these 2 rims


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ROADSTAR's:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

49er4life said:


> Dang I just got rid of some.


 Hit me up if you ever come across any more


----------



## MR.59

49er4life said:


> I got two roadstars for sale both come with adaptors one has a tire but kinda worn out they are 5 lugs but small offsets I belive it will only imports or small five lugs the wheels are 13x7 72 spokes pretty clean for thier age im asking 160obo thats all I have no ko. Or tool


are these still 4 sale? sent you another pm


----------



## Bigsmooth

15x8 reverse luxors black spokes gold nips on my throwback daily. I had to ditch the weird gold 3bars but those are BFG Euro t/a's up front. I'd be the man if it was 1997 LOL


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Bigsmooth said:


> 15x8 reverse luxors black spokes gold nips on my throwback daily. I had to ditch the weird gold 3bars but those are BFG Euro t/a's up front. I'd be the man if it was 1997 LOL


Old School


----------



## baggedout81

Love that shit's on them full sizes!!!!!!!!!

Been sitting on some 15x7 for a min. bout to throw em on my S10.What yall thing.Its me work truck 90's POS.Been sittin on em for like a year now


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## That 79

*Buy it now*"!5 Appliance Wire Wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard

That 79 said:


> *Buy it now*"!5 Appliance Wire Wheels :thumbsup:


WTF are you talking about applince wires :loco:


----------



## AGUILAR3

My neighbor knocked on my door a few min ago asking if I wanted to buy a set of 13" Daytons . Apparently, his cousin needed gas money to head back to Bakersfield.

Crossed the street to make the purchase of a life time and was disappointed at what I saw. They weren't Daytons at all. What he had was a set of standard offset 14X7 bolt-on LUXORs :rofl: 

I would have gave him his $50 asking price if they were reversed but...... tu sabes


----------



## lone star

shit 50 is cheaper than what some gbody or stocks will cost. i woulda thrown him 40 for old time sake...lol


----------



## 63 VERT

EXCANDALOW said:


> *!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


These wheel are bad ass what did you pay for them


----------



## EXCANDALOW

63 VERT said:


> These wheel are bad ass what did you pay for them


i have been searching for series 2-02s OG campbell Zeniths for a while but came across these series 2-01s !! i paid almost what a new set cost !!
but they came with extra goodies and complete with hardware !!
look at the newspaper date when they were put away!!!


----------



## 63 VERT

Dam tripple og wheels


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:thumbsup:


63 VERT said:


> Dam tripple og wheels


:thumbsup:

THEY SHOULD LOOK GOOD ON MY 61


----------



## lone star

EXCANDALOW said:


> i have been searching for series 2-02s OG campbell Zeniths for a while but came across these series 2-01s !! i paid almost what a new set cost !!
> but they came with extra goodies and complete with hardware !!
> look at the newspaper date when they were put away!!!


so thats what it would take..............the cost of new ones.....:run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

lone star said:


> so thats what it would take..............the cost of new ones.....:run:


:nono:thats what i paid!!
just put some new tires and about to put them on my 61!!!


----------



## lone star

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

dam i bet these are the last ones left in this condition with that spinner....


----------



## stympy

finally my nwe wheels arrived to Hungary...7*13 Crown bolt-on's...i love the 90's look



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MR.GM84

lone star said:


> dam i bet these are the last ones left in this condition with that spinner....


JOE RAY'S LAS VEGAS CAR HAS A SET


----------



## stympy

stympy said:


> finally my nwe wheels arrived to Hungary...7*13 Crown bolt-on's...i love the 90's look
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



oh yeah i almost forgot...if somedody is hiding a spare rim like mine and want to get rid of it let me know


----------



## brn2ridelo

stympy said:


> oh yeah i almost forgot...if somedody is hiding a spare rim like mine and want to get rid of it let me know


 If anyone's got any just laying around rusty let me know 13x7 or 14x7 bolt on with a Chevy pattern


----------



## baggedout81

brn2ridelo said:


> If anyone's got any just laying around rusty let me know 13x7 or 14x7 bolt on with a Chevy pattern


I know i have 3 rusty all to hell.Crowns also the caps are not in great condition but all there still w/ tool.14's btw


----------



## brn2ridelo

baggedout81 said:


> I know i have 3 rusty all to hell.Crowns also the caps are not in great condition but all there still w/ tool.14's btw


pm price and pics


----------



## lone star

stympy said:


> finally my nwe wheels arrived to Hungary...7*13 Crown bolt-on's...i love the 90's look
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


i got car jacked for a set just like that in about 1997.


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

_*Looking for some series 2 super sweat knockoffs any one have some up for sale ???*_


----------



## stympy

lone star said:


> i got car jacked for a set just like that in about 1997.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

This guy had a clean set of bolt ons for sale down the street from me they looked brand new don't know if he sold em though


----------



## 49er4life

stympy said:


> finally my nwe wheels arrived to Hungary...7*13 Crown bolt-on's...i love the 90's lookUploaded with ImageShack.us


 Nice I all ways liked crown wheels.


----------



## MR.59

IMPwiTaLIMP62 said:


> _*Looking for some series 2 super sweat knockoffs any one have some up for sale ???*_


me too!


----------



## binky79

13x7 Standard Roadster Bolt ons on my MX3. I still have a set of 14x7 56 spoke Reverse on my Impala Right now :biggrin:


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

MR.59 said:


> me too!


 It only a matter of time for someone to get a set they are out there , you feel me Homie , they are bad ass KOs though !!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MR.59 said:


> me too!


ME 3


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## baggedout81

Fu&K yeah look at them sweeps!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Ragtop Ted said:


> Nice


gracias Sñr Ted
:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

where can i get a set like this ones,nice


lone star said:


>


----------



## baggedout81

http://wichita.craigslist.org/pts/2541752086.html


----------



## THE ONE

baggedout81 said:


> http://wichita.craigslist.org/pts/2541752086.html


Luxor's, I belive. somebody could make the cap in to a necklace!!! Flava Flav.


----------



## bonediggetie

YEA.....BOY........


----------



## lone star




----------



## ROCK OUT

anybody need these?


----------



## baggedout81

Fleetwood Rider said:


> I started out back in 1993 wit some 15X8 KMC Hammers & then moved up to my first set of wires, some 56spoke 15X8 Roadster boltons AKA "POTS&PANS" :biggrin: After that came the 15X10 72 spoke Daytons my very first set of knock offs


Was diggin back thru this topic an forgot about this vid.

Yeah, i thought i was ballin back in the days.Pots an pans,static dropped,California profile amps.Ahhh people didn't know what to think around here in middle of know where KS


----------



## qss33000

ROCK OUT said:


> anybody need these?



Price ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

baggedout81 said:


> http://wichita.craigslist.org/pts/2541752086.html


 Roadster's..


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

For Sale... Best Offer Takes These


----------



## *ROADSTAR*




----------



## brn2ridelo

came across theses 14x7s this weekend gold pan,nipples dont know what brand theses are but they are toooore uuup im gona see if they can clean up 

only 2 were the tooore uuup ones

























the others didnt look to bad


----------



## ROCK OUT

qss33000 said:


> Price ?


$30 + shipping???


----------



## baggedout81

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> View attachment 352325


Wish i had the cake


----------



## baggedout81

brn2ridelo said:


> came across theses 14x7s this weekend gold pan,nipples dont know what brand theses are but they are toooore uuup im gona see if they can clean up
> 
> only 2 were the tooore uuup ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the others didnt look to bad


That shits looks like you pulled it from the TITANIC.Interested to see how they clean up.How many spokes are they?


----------



## lone star

if those rims clean up, im going to buy stock in naval jelly lol


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

anybody out there got a large hub right side roadster adaptor and lock for sale not in dire need but deffinetly could use one


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> came across theses 14x7s this weekend gold pan,nipples dont know what brand theses are but they are toooore uuup im gona see if they can clean up only 2 were the tooore uuup ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the others didnt look to bad


 Not to bad little more elbow grease and they should come out good


----------



## brn2ridelo

baggedout81 said:


> That shits looks like you pulled it from the TITANIC.Interested to see how they clean up.How many spokes are they?


 104 spokes don't know what brand they are ill pull the tires off one of these days and see


----------



## FPEREZII

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> View attachment 352325


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

anyone have a set of mcleans ALL chrome ,.... CLEAN ... with 5x5 pattern?

could take 14s or 13s


----------



## 65ss

touchdowntodd said:


> anyone have a set of mcleans ALL chrome ,.... CLEAN ... with 5x5 pattern?
> 
> could take 14s or 13s


 homie,try this guy,says his listing ended but not that they sold http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...ame=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123&clk_rvr_id=260218959030 if they look like what you're after.badass caddy by the way


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks homie .. i saw em .. but at $550 + $160 shipping its killin me .. i cant pay that much for mcleans on tires i cant use .. they seem to be 14x6 which would fit nicely tho


----------



## qss33000

ROCK OUT said:


> $30 + shipping???


$30 for all four? If yes, I'll buy it asap.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Fleetwood Rider said:


> My 13X7 80 spoke gold centers


*Anyone wanna trade these 13's I need a set of 14's??*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Anyone wanna trade these 13's I need a set of 14's??*


PM SeNT:thumbsup:... Give me a call Ill trade ya:h5:


----------



## ROCK OUT

bought these just for the tires and after looking at them a little closer i noticed the hub is diffrent than the regular chinas they are 56 spoke any idea what brand they are?


----------



## brn2ridelo

ROCK OUT said:


> bought these just for the tires and after looking at them a little closer i noticed the hub is diffrent than the regular chinas they are 56 spoke any idea what brand they are?


wana sell those caps?....if so pm me a price


----------



## ROCK OUT

brn2ridelo said:


> wana sell those caps?....if so pm me a price


wheels only came with that one cap


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ROCK OUT said:


> bought these just for the tires and after looking at them a little closer i noticed the hub is diffrent than the regular chinas they are 56 spoke any idea what brand they are?


Roaster Sporter 56 Spoke... I have brand new 2 & 3 wing's an also 
cap's for those wheels if your interested Pm me:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> wana sell those caps?....if so pm me a price


I got some Pm for more info..


----------



## lone star

ROCK OUT said:


> bought these just for the tires and after looking at them a little closer i noticed the hub is diffrent than the regular chinas they are 56 spoke any idea what brand they are?


classic wheels


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I got some Pm for more info..


Pm sent


----------



## baggedout81

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Roaster Sporter 56 Spoke... I have brand new 2 & 3 wing's an also
> cap's for those wheels if your interested Pm me:thumbsup:


Sporter=Bad ass


----------



## baggedout81

Wish some one would pop up on some old school players.I'm dryin for anything 13" 72 spoke or chips for that matter


----------



## ROCK OUT

ROCK OUT said:


> bought these just for the tires and after looking at them a little closer i noticed the hub is diffrent than the regular chinas they are 56 spoke any idea what brand they are?


anybody in here interested in these wheels for any reason pm me will let them go extremely cheap


----------



## brn2ridelo

ROCK OUT said:


> anybody in here interested in these wheels for any reason pm me will let them go extremely cheap


Pm me all info with pics


----------



## binky79

ROCK OUT said:


> bought these just for the tires and after looking at them a little closer i noticed the hub is diffrent than the regular chinas they are 56 spoke any idea what brand they are?


definatly 56 spoke roadster sportsters. I got set hiding in the garage


----------



## AGUILAR3

what am I looking at here? They seem to be 26 (?) spoke bolt ons.


----------



## ROCK OUT

anybody want these for $60?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ROCK OUT said:


> anybody want these for $60?
> Sold!!! PM ME...................


Sold!!! PM ME...................


----------



## brn2ridelo

ROCK OUT said:


> anybody want these for $60?


Thought you were gona pm with all info ill take them if you still got them


----------



## JustCruisin

AGUILAR3 said:


> what am I looking at here? They seem to be 26 (?) spoke bolt ons.


Yes, they are McLeans.. they called em "Tuff Spoke", were out in 1996..


----------



## TxGalaxie64

Same deal as the guy above bought these for tires got them unmounted and noticed the MADE IN USA stamps could anybody tell me what these are

MADE IN USA 13X7 IB DOT INTERC 05 18 1996



all of them have this T/S ingraved on them maybe an inspectors mark?



and this one has some kinda stamp that i cant make out
look fimiliar to anyone?



Oh and there 13" bolt-ons all chrome 100 spoke i belive sorry no pics of the spokes or hubs BUT the nipples are smooth theres no flat part on the sides like a regular nipple and i think the grooves around the lug holes are more squaired (rock outs hub grooves are rounded) and theres no lip around the front of the hub where the cap goes on (like rock outs wheels) mine are just squaired.


----------



## brn2ridelo

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Same deal as the guy above bought these for tires got them unmounted and noticed the MADE IN USA stamps could anybody tell me what these are
> 
> MADE IN USA 13X7 IB DOT INTERC 05 18 1996
> 
> 
> 
> all of them have this T/S ingraved on them maybe an inspectors mark?
> 
> 
> 
> and this one has some kinda stamp that i cant make out
> look fimiliar to anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and there 13" bolt-ons all chrome 100 spoke i belive sorry no pics of the spokes or hubs BUT the nipples are smooth theres no flat part on the sides like a regular nipple and i think the grooves around the lug holes are more squaired (rock outs hub grooves are rounded) and theres no lip around the front of the hub where the cap goes on (like rock outs wheels) mine are just squaired.


pm me if your interested in saleing them


----------



## AGUILAR3

*Just got these a few hrs ago. 13" McLean 26 spoke bolt ons with a 1996 stamp date (came with 2 caps). Spokes look like freaking #2 pencils

I brought them home, ran a hose to them and wiped them down.

I dont need them but I just couldn't pass them up.




















































*


----------



## JustCruisin

:thumbsup:Nice!! THe rims look to be in real good shape too! Looks like they resealed over the original seal though..


----------



## AGUILAR3

They are surprisingly clean. Some SOS pads or even an oxalic acid bath will get rid of the remainder of the surface rust





JustCruisin said:


> Yes, they are McLeans.. they called em "Tuff Spoke", were out in 1996..


BTW,Thanks for the ID. You hit the year right on the head.


----------



## AGUILAR3

JustCruisin said:


> Looks like they resealed over the original seal though..


Really? Ive seen a few of the older wheels with the exact same black seal.


----------



## JustCruisin

AGUILAR3 said:


> Really? Ive seen a few of the older wheels with the exact same black seal.


It looks really thick like it was re-siliconed over the original seal.. I only say because the tire shop bitches if there isn't enough "drop center" to get one of the beads in while mounting the tire.. I learned the hard way when they fucked up one of my tires cuz the seal was too thick.. Now I do one coat over the nipples, then 1 coat to make it smooth..


----------



## AGUILAR3

I hear what you are saying.

If I decide to keep them, I may look into resealing them myself. It will give me a chance to really clean them up

Thanks again for the info


----------



## JustCruisin

Yours don't look too bad, I got some Truspokes that were gobbed on with silicone.. I got lazy and only resealed 3, the 4th one that still had the thick silicone is the one they tore my 5.20 bead on...
















Resealed my 1994 Daytons also..


----------



## TxGalaxie64

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Same deal as the guy above bought these for tires got them unmounted and noticed the MADE IN USA stamps could anybody tell me what these are
> 
> MADE IN USA 13X7 IB DOT INTERC 05 18 1996
> 
> 
> 
> all of them have this T/S ingraved on them maybe an inspectors mark?
> 
> 
> 
> and this one has some kinda stamp that i cant make out
> look fimiliar to anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and there 13" bolt-ons all chrome 100 spoke i belive sorry no pics of the spokes or hubs BUT the nipples are smooth theres no flat part on the sides like a regular nipple and i think the grooves around the lug holes are more squaired (rock outs hub grooves are rounded) and theres no lip around the front of the hub where the cap goes on (like rock outs wheels) mine are just squaired.


i also found this 50 on the hub


straight nipples






could anyone tell me what thay are?
102 spokes


----------



## lone star

man, bringing it back.


its hard to tell with bolt ons the only ones i really know are the 56 spoke sporters ....or i think roadster made an 80 spoke bolt on. either way, roadsters always had smooth hubs and pop up caps. never held on with a screw...


----------



## lone star

i remember back in the day my homie had a monte carlo. and score some fresh bolt ones they were 10 hole. and i dont why but they wouldnt fit. ....determined to ride that night, we used the tire iron, to elongate the holes for the studs and proceeded to kick the rims on until they fit. we got them on. washed them up , and were cruising that night....on the way home on the freeway, we started hearing popping sounds and then rattling sounds....wtf.........we took off the spinner and cap and 1 of the wheels were held on with only 1 lug, the other 4 broke off...........and the back wheel was held on with only 2 studs....3 broke off............broke as fuck with no money we just kept riding, made it home.......lesson learned, dont kick your rims on to make them fit :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> Not to bad little more elbow grease and they should come out good


look similar to the ones i came across but these are 104 spoke and i dont know what they are either


----------



## Dylante63

JustCruisin said:


> Yours don't look too bad, I got some Truspokes that were gobbed on with silicone.. I got lazy and only resealed 3, the 4th one that still had the thick silicone is the one they tore my 5.20 bead on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resealed my 1994 Daytons also..


I have had one my Daytons seeping very very little for a long time, this last friday night I was hopping and cruising, on tues went in my shop and different wheel the RR was almost flat, leaking out the spoke (1) I dont see how hopping would have made it leak especially a rear wheel, but I guess its time to try this re-sealing out.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Took a tire off to see and kind of stickers but nothing was on the rim only stamped anyone know what the are 104 spoke


----------



## MR.GM84

WHAT DO I USE TO RESEAL MY TIRES WITH ?


----------



## AGUILAR3

MR.GM84 said:


> WHAT DO I USE TO RESEAL MY TIRES WITH ?



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/202693-how-re-seal-leaking-wire-wheel.html


----------



## APACHERX3

picked these up just for the tires
















































make a offer


----------



## touchdowntodd

$100 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

touchdowntodd said:


> $100 shipped



:wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil

he said offer.... lmao......


----------



## APACHERX3

harborareaPhil said:


> he said offer.... lmao......


:rofl: LET ME TRY THIS AGAIN MAKE A REALISTIC OFFER FROM THEM PLUS SHIPPIN


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

APACHERX3 said:


> picked these up just for the tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make a offer


*WHAT BOLT PATTERN? WILL THEY FIT A GBODY CARNAL?*


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> Took a tire off to see and kind of stickers but nothing was on the rim only stamped anyone know what the are 104 spoke


still trying to find out what these are anyone know??


----------



## AGUILAR3

brn2ridelo said:


> still trying to find out what these are anyone know??


Those are 104 spoke ROADSTERS Homie (LRM AUG 96 ROADSTER Ad)


----------



## AGUILAR3

Justcrusin identified my wheels at McLean tuff spokes but I was going crazy looking for an Ad (LRM) with any mention of a 26 spoke ...until today

Thanks again Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

AGUILAR3 said:


> Justcrusin identified my wheels at McLean tuff spokes but I was going crazy looking for an Ad (LRM) with any mention of a 26 spoke ...until today
> 
> Thanks again Homie :thumbsup:


Gotta love those old ads! Did you see those Roadsters with the 5 sections of spokes grouped together like a 5-star rim? I found a set of those, but they're halfway across the country..


----------



## AGUILAR3

JustCruisin said:


> Gotta love those old ads! Did you see those Roadsters with the 5 sections of spokes grouped together like a 5-star rim? I found a set of those, but they're halfway across the country..


Yeah, Roadster 3-D's. :thumbsup:


----------



## TxGalaxie64

TxGalaxie64 said:


> i also found this 50 on the hub
> 
> 
> straight nipples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could anyone tell me what thay are?
> 102 spokes


*FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR LOCAL PICK UP ONLY*


----------



## D-Cheeze

Finnally slapped them on today .... Bringing back 90's lowriding ...spokes on hondas ....lol


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Love the 90's lowriders too different verity of lowlow cars an trucks not just usual now a days


----------



## JustCruisin

TTT


----------



## CCC925

my cutlass in the 90 s roadsters


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> picked these up just for the tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make a offer


ANYBODY1


----------



## lone star

AWWW YEA


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> AWWW YEA












$1150 SHIPPED 
WHEELS & TIRE'S 
COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:​


----------



## Dylante63

http://wenatchee.craigslist.org/pts/2687772316.html


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

found these :| 


http://modesto.craigslist.org/pts/2636500637.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $1150 SHIPPED
> WHEELS & TIRE'S
> COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
> PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:​


ttt


----------



## lone star




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


>


Those look nice!
Og or machined?


----------



## 62ssrag

lone star said:


>


those are nice.


----------



## CaliLiving

lone star said:


>


im looking for 1 of these in gold really only need 1 but will take more then 1 i kno someone on lil has to have some spares of these in gold doesnt need to be best condition


----------



## lone star

might be a hard order to fill, especially on gold. i know of (3) new chromes, old stock maybe u can get gold plated?


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


>


How much ????


----------



## Aubrey2007

They Look Very Nice


----------



## CaliLiving

lone star said:


> might be a hard order to fill, especially on gold. i know of (3) new chromes, old stock maybe u can get gold plated?


has been hard to fill lol, i know someone out there has to have 1 or 2 just laying around some old ones doesn't have to be new because mine aren't new either but ain't terrible condition either. Also, been having trouble getting a single 72 spoke 13x7 dayton for a while. All the good ones sell quick before i can get to them and ain't looking for NOS either because will look really mismatched brand new Dayton with used ones. Sooner or later will get the dayton tho 1 or 2 will be good have a spare would be cool and 1 to just finish the set. That knock off gonna be hard though someone has to have them laying around though from a broken set or something we'll see if some come up. These are mine.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CaliLiving said:


> has been hard to fill lol, i know someone out there has to have 1 or 2 just laying around some old ones doesn't have to be new because mine aren't new either but ain't terrible condition either. Also, been having trouble getting a single 72 spoke 13x7 dayton for a while. All the good ones sell quick before i can get to them and ain't looking for NOS either because will look really mismatched brand new Dayton with used ones. Sooner or later will get the dayton tho 1 or 2 will be good have a spare would be cool and 1 to just finish the set. That knock off gonna be hard though someone has to have them laying around though from a broken set or something we'll see if some come up. These are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 433209


VERY NICE!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!










:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


i see alot of euros stacked up!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I have had a soft spot for spoked wheels ever since I saw a switched up trey in 96


----------



## Ant63ss

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


I especially like the gold ones.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

Ant63ss said:


> I especially like the gold ones.


:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

cant remember if i posted these or not.13x7 72 spoke players w/ nightglow kit


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 438826
> cant remember if i posted these or not.13x7 72 spoke players w/ nightglow kit


I always liked the way player dimpled there outer's..them are keepers &
very nice bro!


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## baggedout81

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I always liked the way player dimpled there outer's..them are keepers &
> very nice bro![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks bro, yeah that an the hubs are a deal giveaway.I'd love to find a spare or 2.But the ones i have found are a bit out of my price range


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Cleaning out my storage and I am getting rid of a lot of items. I have some 2.75 Player wheel chips / emblems for sale these are the shipped price if interested pm or call (720)276-1905:


Blue Real Wire Wheel Chips / Emblems $21.00








2 Player Wire Wheel Chips / Emblems $14.00 one looks like a blem









I kind of want to keep these ones but will let them go for $30 if someone wants these.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:



Is this your garage misa??

You are a baller.

Btw. I have goooood news for you.
You know what i mine.


----------



## MR.50

Going Back to The 90's


----------



## Ant63ss




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ant63ss said:


>


Badass car homie!


----------



## Ant63ss

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass car homie!


Not mine, but I grew up in the same area as the owner and it helped motivate and inspire me to build mine. Back in the early and mid 90's it was one of the baddest cars around. I don't think he has done anything to it since then and it is still bad ass.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/288848-nicks-krazy-62-a.html


----------



## bullet one

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> TTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Nice


----------



## Robert =woody65=

lowlowlow said:


> are this mccleans, can anybody helpand im looking for one 14 x7s thanks


----------



## Robert =woody65=

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> McLeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one got this, looking for a single thanks


----------



## lone star

14x7 dayton with fluted 3 prongs and black porcelain eagles on 175/75/14 tires....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> 14x7 dayton with fluted 3 prongs and black porcelain eagles on 175/75/14 tires....


price tag?


----------



## bullet one

lone star said:


> 14x7 dayton with fluted 3 prongs and black porcelain eagles on 175/75/14 tires....


Nice!


----------



## lone star

not really trying to sell but u can make an offer, but they wont go for cheap.


----------



## touchdowntodd

lone star DAMN those D's lookin GOOD homie


----------



## lone star

touchdowntodd said:


> lone star DAMN those D's lookin GOOD homie


thanks they are flawless. no curbs, nothing, only reason i would remotely consider selling them is because i prefer 13s. they are also on discontinued 175 75 14, and i have 2 extra tires for them,.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

lone star said:


> thanks they are flawless. no curbs, nothing, only reason i would remotely consider selling them is because i prefer 13s. they are also on discontinued 175 75 14, and i have 2 extra tires for them,.


i dont think 175 75's are discontinued, hankook makes them...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i dont think 175 75's are discontinued, hankook makes them...


i also thought hankook made tht size but they might have been discontiued like ery thing else


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i dont think 175 75's are discontinued, hankook makes them...


*
PROABLY DO... IN A BLACKWALL....*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

stil looking for one of this:happysad:


Robert =woody65= said:


> JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> McLeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one got this, looking for a single thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## steeko

D-Cheeze said:


> Finnally slapped them on today .... Bringing back 90's lowriding ...spokes on hondas ....lol


agreed, i first paid attention in 92 when dre dropped the chronic.. cant believe that's 20 years ago now. But it's a shame the variety isn't there as much anymore. I really enjoy seeing images from the 90s of all kinds of rides.


----------



## CaliLiving

Just need 1 more to complete the set . Whose has the 72 spoke dayton ? And the knock off ? There has to be someone out there that has some spares or singles laying around.


----------



## Ant63ss

Here's my 13x7 72 spoke D's with fluted smooth KO's


----------



## CaliLiving

Ant63ss said:


> Here's my 13x7 72 spoke D's with fluted smooth KO's




TTT. Love the fluted Knock Offs


----------



## MR.50

IM LOOKING FOR A LEFT SIDE KNOCK OFF BOLT ON OR IF U HAVE A SET PM ME PRICE THANKS


----------



## APACHERX3

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> :biggrin:


WEST UP DOGGYS I GOT THESE'S 13X7 ALL CHROME WITH GOLD NIPPLES.............................I THINK PLAYER'S SELL JUST THE RIMS OR ALSO HAVE SOME ACCES,............ADAPTERS & CAPS(THREE ARE PLAYER AND ONE IS DAYTON)
















HERES A LIL VIDEO!!!!!!

http://youtu.be/E33ubddFgC0


----------



## baggedout81

wish they were all chrome


----------



## ABRAXASS

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## baggedout81

:wow:


----------



## 502Regal

Ant63ss said:


> Not mine, but I grew up in the same area as the owner and it helped motivate and inspire me to build mine. Back in the early and mid 90's it was one of the baddest cars around. I don't think he has done anything to it since then and it is still bad ass.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/288848-nicks-krazy-62-a.html


used to be my fav car when I was little. in the lrm feature he was posed in front of it w/ it dumped sides in a photo. the hardest deuce ever. in the same issue there was a 65 drop at a las vegas fat boys show 3 wheelin same colors like the one off the coolio fantastic voyage music video, those two cars got me in love with seafoam impalas w/ tan guts.


----------



## lone star

fuck it...










triple gold with engraved spinner for a hose reel, nawmeen


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> fuck it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triple gold with engraved spinner for a hose reel, nawmeen


Lmfao.... Nice you getta watch that gold fluted 2 chop now when unrolling


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Dont know if this is the right location for this question but here it goes. How can u tell if wheels are OG Mcleans? What should i be lookin for if im buying a used set?


----------



## ABRAXASS

BIGJ77MC said:


> Dont know if this is the right location for this question but here it goes. How can u tell if wheels are OG Mcleans? What should i be lookin for if im buying a used set?


What do you consider to be OG? When they were made in Anaheim, or in Fresno?


----------



## BIGJ77MC

ABRAXASS said:


> What do you consider to be OG? When they were made in Anaheim, or in Fresno?


Good question. I didnt know they were made in two different spots. But since u mention it how can i tell about either one. What would i look for to determine anaheim and what would i look for to tell it was made in fresno?


----------



## ABRAXASS

BIGJ77MC said:


> Good question. I didnt know they were made in two different spots. But since u mention it how can i tell about either one. What would i look for to determine anaheim and what would i look for to tell it was made in fresno?


Easiest way to tell is the red chip in the cap. They'll both say MCLANE, but at the bottom one will say Fresno or Anaheim. The other way is by the stamped dates on the wheel barrels. Jimmy McLane oit of Fresno is original owner, then sold the name/business to Roadster (I believe) in LA. If your REAL interested I can give you Mr. McLane's new shop #......


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Thx for the info. Any idea what the dates I should look for on the barrel?


----------



## ABRAXASS

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thx for the info. Any idea what the dates I should look for on the barrel?


Don't know for sure. Maybe '86 and under is Fresno, late 80's and up possibly Anaheim. Mid 90's and up probably whoever makes them now.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Thx for all ur info. Btw yeah ill take the number to Mclean


----------



## lowlowlow

Not sure what you mean, but regardless of year, I think that the McLean with the BIG hub, where the back of the wheel is bigger than the cap, looks 100% better than the others where the back and cap are about the same. Looks more like the OG trus



BIGJ77MC said:


> Dont know if this is the right location for this question but here it goes. How can u tell if wheels are OG Mcleans? What should i be lookin for if im buying a used set?


----------



## lowlowlow

Haven't seen a set of these before.


----------



## APACHERX3

http://youtu.be/E33ubddFgC0
GOT THESE"S 13X7 96 SPOKE PLAYERS $500 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING.............POSSIBLE WILLING TO TRADE FOR SOME IMPALA PARTS AND SOME CASH????


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Can anyone tell me what kind of wheel this is? its the same wheel just front and back?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

LOOKS LIKE A 56 SPORTER WHEEL OR MAYBE 56 McLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> LOOKS LIKE A 56 SPORTER WHEEL OR MAYBE 56 McLEAN:thumbsup:


I know they arent tru rays. I tried my tru ray caps on them and they fit. Does this mean they are mcleans?


----------



## MR.59

BIGJ77MC said:


> I know they arent tru rays. I tried my tru ray caps on them and they fit. Does this mean they are mcleans?


the tiny hub,my guess is mcleans


----------



## BIGJ77MC

MR.59 said:


> the tiny hub,my guess is mcleans


Thx for the help MR59. I appreciate it. Btw u still got those mclean caps for sale?


----------



## SAUL

Jesse those are McLeans from the 90s and you can use tru ray tru classic caps cause they fit but the best looking cap on those is the impala spinner cap, the older McLean wheels had a hub that expanded like a bell and was a 52 spoke came in cross and straight lace pattern


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Ur the man saul. Will the mclean caps that mr59 is sellin fit? Im gna run them as a set for he ttop mc. Dont wna put impala caps


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

EXCANDALOW said:


>


damn, I thought my NOS 95 center gold Ds looked tight :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> damn, I thought my NOS 95 center gold Ds looked tight :thumbsup:


these are Og CAMPBELL Zenith bought in early 90s and never installed just sat in a dry garage waiting for me!!
and thanks to my homie TONY~G they found me!!:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Robert =woody65=

set of 13x7s 80 spokes luxors


----------



## lone star

EXCANDALOW said:


> these are Og CAMPBELL Zenith bought in early 90s and never installed just sat in a dry garage waiting for me!!
> and thanks to my homie TONY~G they found me!!:biggrin:



damn, you lucky dog


----------



## Charger_on_22's

D-Cheeze said:


> Finnally slapped them on today .... Bringing back 90's lowriding ...spokes on hondas ....lol



That looks badass!:thumbsup:


----------



## steeko

EXCANDALOW said:


>


these look amazing !!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

any one interested on this weels? 250.00firm:biggrin: no caps


Robert =woody65= said:


> set of 13x7s 80 spokes luxors
> View attachment 472720
> View attachment 472721
> View attachment 472722
> View attachment 472723


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:biggrin:QUOTE=Robert =woody65=;15447839]set of 13x7s 80 spokes luxors
View attachment 472720
View attachment 472721
View attachment 472722
View attachment 472723
[/QUOTE]


----------



## tpimuncie

June 7 1989 mcleans


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

tpimuncie said:


> June 7 1989 mcleans


Looking real good too!!!


----------



## JustCruisin

tpimuncie said:


> June 7 1989 mcleans


:cheesy:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

200.00 my hommie lower the price


Robert =woody65= said:


> set of 13x7s 80 spokes luxors
> View attachment 472720
> View attachment 472721
> View attachment 472722
> View attachment 472723


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

LRM of the 90s find










:420:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> LRM of the 90s find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :420:


I member them...cool


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


>


----------



## bad idea

13by7 roadstars are still to this day my favorite rims, wish i could find a clean set of 4


----------



## ABRAXASS

bad idea said:


> 13by7 roadstars are still to this day my favorite rims, wish i could find a clean set of 4


I know where there's a few......


----------



## bad idea

ABRAXASS said:


> I know where there's a few......


Pics?


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

og 72s the gold was like orange...would spend 2 hrs cleaning them for a show....British wire wheel cleaner, my hands and a air compressor.....never touched with a rag.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## Skim




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## MR.59

EXCANDALOW said:


>


NICE!


----------



## eight1eightstyle

bad idea said:


> 13by7 roadstars are still to this day my favorite rims, wish i could find a clean set of 4


not roadstars, these are mine...


----------



## scrpnit

Man i had a set of these with the 5th wheel on My 94 Mazda! should have never got rid of em!
SWEET rims



Mclean 15x8 reversed.









Both sets are new and unused.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eight1eightstyle

scrpnit said:


> Man i had a set of these with the 5th wheel on My 94 Mazda! should have never got rid of em!
> SWEET rims
> 
> 
> 
> Mclean 15x8 reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sets are new and unused.


[/QUOTE]

nice...


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## tpimuncie

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn225/tpimuncie/D84F5E68-EC35-4662-8A6C-B8DCEA269B4F-13567-00000767E3[IMG]

[URL]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn225/tpimuncie/0E0727BC-36CA-4E92-B520-3367A5A22DB8-13567-00000767EA8C3C43.jpg[/URL]A7C208.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## tpimuncie

Diamond wire wheels for sale $350 firm


----------



## eight1eightstyle

TTT


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

I think there 15 8 s I don't no the brand but there old lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Mr. Inglewood said:


> View attachment 532732
> I think there 15 8 s I don't no the brand but there old lol


Looks like the old mcleans or maybe tru rays


----------



## tpimuncie

Looks like try ray hubs


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Looks like the old mcleans or maybe tru rays


Yeah now that I look at tru rays they look the same


----------



## Lowridingmike

14x7 pre stamped will trade for 13" d's in louisville...


----------



## Hoorider187

Dose anyone have a set of 6 lug rims for Nissan pickup for sale


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Og 90's 3x tripple gold dz


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wheels are Stamped 1986 "26 yrs old"
My uncle jus scored these for a good freind of ours... 
Og campbell swepts


----------



## Ant63ss

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Wheels are Stamped 1986 "26 yrs old"
> My uncle jus scored these for a good freind of ours...
> Og campbell swepts


They come from Atlanta?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ant63ss said:


> They come from Atlanta?[/QUOTE
> 
> Im not sure...wasnt my source
> do you know of more if so pm plz
> Thx


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Wheels are Stamped 1986 "26 yrs old"
> My uncle jus scored these for a good freind of ours...
> Og campbell swepts


I think Mr 59 was still lookin for a set


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> I think Mr 59 was still lookin for a set


he won`t help me
i think he`s just teasing me!:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

but thanks for looking out, i`m looking for plain jane chrome, but that gold on a fancy rim might look sweet


----------



## Hoorider187

Still looking


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> he won`t help me
> i think he`s just teasing me!:biggrin:


lol...


----------



## tlc64impala

Love this topic!!!! ok now what 13's are for sale in here ? looking for a set of 90's wheels


----------



## baggedout81

Holy Hell!!!

http://ksu.craigslist.org/bar/3250531472.html


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> Holy Hell!!!
> 
> http://ksu.craigslist.org/bar/3250531472.html


15x10 's ... Old school


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

baggedout81 said:


> Holy Hell!!!
> 
> http://ksu.craigslist.org/bar/3250531472.html


X holy chit them are deep


----------



## baggedout81

Hell i should buy em an turn them into end tables lolz.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

baggedout81 said:


> Holy Hell!!!
> 
> http://ksu.craigslist.org/bar/3250531472.html





baggedout81 said:


> Hell i should buy em an turn them into end tables lolz.


buy them and put them on a "troka perrona"........................


----------



## Rubencito

Anyone got 15x10's??? If bolt on any 6 lug for my 89 nissan


----------



## eight1eightstyle

FOR SALE..
.


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> I think Mr 59 was still lookin for a set


THANKS FOR LOOKIN` OUT
SEND ANY "NEW" LEADS MY WAY


----------



## baggedout81

http://salina.craigslist.org/pts/3289705895.html


----------



## implala66




----------



## lone one

implala66 said:


>


Price shipped for the 2wings


----------



## implala66

lone one said:


> Price shipped for the 2wings


sorry not for sale, just contributing to the thread..........................


----------



## slangin cardboard

Hoorider187 said:


> Dose anyone have a set of 6 lug rims for Nissan pickup for sale


Found these for my mazda last summer (nfs)


----------



## Someone408

i BOUGHT THESE IN LIKE 96 LA WIRES ORDER THEM AND 5 WITH BUFF WHITE REMINGTONS.ALL TWISTED SPOKES,THERE WERE FOR MY 68 DROP,SOLD CAR THEM SOLD WHEELS TO MY BROTHER.HE NEVER ROLLED THEM THEM HE SOLD TO ANOTHER MEMBER WHO KEEP THEM ON HIS CAR THAT SAT FOR YEARS.I GOT THEM BACK AND THEY LOOK LIKE NEW STILL.MAN I MISS THOSE 90 S WHEEL BRANDS,LA,ROADSTER,ROADSTAR,MCLEANS..ETC


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Someone408 said:


> View attachment 549837
> i BOUGHT THESE IN LIKE 96 LA WIRES ORDER THEM AND 5 WITH BUFF WHITE REMINGTONS.THERE WERE FOR MY 68 DROP,SOLD CAR THEM SOLD WHEELS TO MY BROTHER.HE NEVER ROLLED THEM THEM HE SOLD TO ANOTHER MEMBER WHO KEEP THEM ON HIS CAR THAT SAT FOR YEARS.I GOT THEM BACK AND THEY LOOK LIKE NEW STILL.MAN I MISS THOSE 90 S WHEEL BRANDS,LA,ROADSTER,ROADSTAR,MCLEANS..ETC


Pm me how much you want for the tires:biggrin:
Thx


----------



## Rubencito

found some 15x10 roadsters but 5 lug bolt ons.. i have a 89 nissan d21 with 6 lug pattern should o run adapters????:dunno:


----------



## Rubencito

THE ONE said:


> these are for sale if anybody is interested.


have some the same except no gold and missing the spinner on the pan


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

15x10 roadsters for sale series 3


----------



## implala66

anyone remembers what type of spinners was loco 64 running when he had the daytons, fluted dog ears or shark fins????


----------



## Rubencito

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> 15x10 roadsters for sale series 3


how much homie??


----------



## baggedout81

Mcleans
http://topeka.craigslist.org/pts/3323275335.html


----------



## 62ssrag

anybody looking for 15x8 daytons 72 spoke chrome? keep it 90's


----------



## cruisethewhip

I want some knock offs prefer two wing the style the chip goes into


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

D-Cheeze said:


>


is that ALT on the switch ?? :run:


----------



## baggedout81

bolt ons i had back in the day


----------



## caprice on dz

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT


I'd roll em today if my car wasn't still a project ride


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Just found this thread! Fuckin A-mazing 

How hard would you think it is to find the Tuff spoke 26 spokes in 4lug 13s?? Impossible?


----------



## eight1eightstyle

T
T
T


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

My first set of wheels were crown 13x7's
















Second set were roadster sporters 13x5.5
















My 3rd were 13x7 Roadstars 4 lug which I still own 
















also bought a set of 13x7 Roadstars 5 lug that I just finished peicing together


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ballin


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Ballin


Hahahaha.....


----------



## lone star

On them bf's 175 50 13s. They were the same size as pirellis but seemed shorter.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yup both sets had bf's....didnt have the chance to own Perellis


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Looked great with the Sportsters  but the crowns werent bad either. Only thing i dont like is the front end, but i'd roll that bitch with a grin.
What is it anyway? Mazda?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

88 Nissan sentra....those where in style when I started driving.


----------



## lone star

Bf used the same tread pattern for almost all their tires lol. Looking back with what info is out there now....how many of those wheel companies where simply china made wheels with a brand name labeled to them? There was alot of fuckery going on back then when the market was hot. Real wires, wicked wires, crowns (my first set of wheels), california wires, supreme wires, sinister wires......the list goes on and on....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

True...in my opinion Daytons,roadster and zeniths were the only real USA made wheels.towards the end roadster used china wheels when the came out with the roadster D's.atleast that's what it seem to me.i could be wrong


----------



## lone star

Roadster was my favorite. Still is. I had roadsters daily to work and school for years. Never rusted. Never faded. Brake dust for weeks at a time sometimes. Never needed any of this wd 40crap. They didnt have to be pampered like wheels from today.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yup...yup.....mine cleaned up good,but I think I'm gna run true spokes on my monte to give it that OG look.


----------



## baggedout81

lone star said:


> Bf used the same tread pattern for almost all their tires lol. Looking back with what info is out there now....how many of those wheel companies where simply china made wheels with a brand name labeled to them? There was alot of fuckery going on back then when the market was hot. Real wires, wicked wires, crowns (my first set of wheels), california wires, supreme wires, sinister wires......the list goes on and on....


Luxor,think i posted a pick


----------



## baggedout81

Sinister had them twisted spokes to right?


----------



## bad idea

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My first set of wheels were crown 13x7's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second set were roadster sporters 13x5.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd were 13x7 Roadstars 4 lug which I still own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also bought a set of 13x7 Roadstars 5 lug that I just finished peicing together



I really want a set of them all chrome roadstars!!!!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

bad idea said:


> I really want a set of them all chrome roadstars!!!!!


ORLY!?!?!?


----------



## ABRAXASS

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My first set of wheels were crown 13x7's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second set were roadster sporters 13x5.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had me an 88 also w/13x7 KMC's. How hard was it to paint them bumpers? That little car was awesome on gas!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ABRAXASS said:


> 78 Monte 4 Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first set of wheels were crown 13x7's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second set were roadster sporters 13x5.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had me an 88 also w/13x7 KMC's. How hard was it to paint them bumpers? That little car was awesome on gas!
> 
> 
> 
> The painter that painted it did a good job on it.the paint was flaked out and at night it looked badass when roll thru the streets.
Click to expand...


----------



## ABRAXASS

The painter that painted it did a good job on it.the paint was flaked out and at night it looked badass when roll thru the streets.[/QUOTE]I remember the bumpers were a funky felt-like plastic. Most people around this way took them off and put the euro kits on (which i thought were bad ass). Some attempted to paint them but would peel like shit. Mufuccas stole my shit


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ABRAXASS said:


> The painter that painted it did a good job on it.the paint was flaked out and at night it looked badass when roll thru the streets.


I remember the bumpers were a funky felt-like plastic. Most people around this way took them off and put the euro kits on (which i thought were bad ass). Some attempted to paint them but would peel like shit. Mufuccas stole my shit [/QUOTE]


Mine held up good.i have a homie who chopped his,added a body kit and did suicide doors on it.he still has it.been waiting for him to take it out of the garage and clean it


----------



## ABRAXASS

Mine held up good.i have a homie who chopped his,added a body kit and did suicide doors on it.he still has it.been waiting for him to take it out of the garage and clean it[/QUOTE]

Wish more of them came out, most of them are junk'd. Little by little I've been seeing some clean Sentras, Hardbody's, and Mazda's rollin around town though. With this economy, these are perfect for a lil "father-n-son" build. Bring back the 90's!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yup...a couple of my homies from back in the day are selling theirs,but they were show cars.sucks cuz they're to modified to be driven.would be nice to start a car collection..


----------



## dogbonekustoms

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Mine held up good.i have a homie who chopped his,added a body kit and did suicide doors on it.he still has it.been waiting for him to take it out of the garage and clean it


Chopped as in roof chop? Gotta see that if so.
As for the bumpers they need to be sanded very well, then primed with a very expensive plastic primer, if all steps are done well they should hold as anytning else.
I remember my local bodyshop used to sell this max meyer plastic primer bomb that was awesome, althou it was 40 a can :O


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yup....chopped top.it looks badass.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Here's mine from 94 ... Mine was and 1986 ...the earlier body style 
They used to call it the 64 sentra cause it was older and three wheeled like an impala ...lol 
was my all time funnest Lowrider ... It was reinforced with 35 feet of 2x1 box tubing , 1 pump 8 dump 5 battery setup 8" frt 12 rears ....and of course 13x7 roadsters sporters with BFg 175/50-13's
Car was a crazy little dancer ... Could bunny hop 8-10 inches and was bullet proof ...man I miss that car 
Kinda wanna build me another one


----------



## lone star

Felt bumpers.....


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> Felt bumpers.....


Those who know........  Wahahaha


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

These were fun cars for sure....


----------



## lone star

That kinda looks like the car that was used to car jack me in 95.....


----------



## dogbonekustoms

D-Cheeze said:


> Here's mine from 94 ... Mine was and 1986 ...the earlier body style
> They used to call it the 64 sentra cause it was older and three wheeled like an impala ...lol
> was my all time funnest Lowrider ... It was reinforced with 35 feet of 2x1 box tubing , 1 pump 8 dump 5 battery setup 8" frt 12 rears ....and of course 13x7 roadsters sporters with BFg 175/50-13's
> Car was a crazy little dancer ... Could bunny hop 8-10 inches and was bullet proof ...man I miss that car
> Kinda wanna build me another one


That looks hella kool!
The UK had tons of this style rides back in the 90s and its what got me hooked to lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> That kinda looks like the car that was used to car jack me in 95.....


prolly cause it was .......lol


----------



## hoppin62

Anyone ever see these on a car? :dunno:


----------



## ABRAXASS

The Star Spokes yeah, the Real Wheels no ^^^^^


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

hoppin62 said:


> View attachment 576949
> View attachment 576950
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever see these on a car? :dunno:


I had a set of center gold star wires/american wire wheels they were very nice w thick non tapered spks an very deep lusterous show chrome an gold..
Quality usa forsure back in tht era


----------



## Up on3

I had a set of 13"s real wires on a civic. they had a cobra looking wheel emblem.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I had a set of center gold star wires/american wire wheels they were very nice w thick non tapered spks an very deep lusterous show chrome an gold..
> Quality usa forsure back in tht era


People would spend the money to get quality


----------



## D-Cheeze

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> People would spend the money to get quality


used to be the rule ...not no more ...most americans want cheap low quality made in a prison facilty in china by child slave labor throw away garbage ...just sayin :around:


----------



## hoppin62

D-Cheeze said:


> used to be the rule ...not no more ...most americans want cheap low quality made in a prison facilty in china by child slave labor throw away garbage ...just sayin :around:


:yessad:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## tpimuncie

My old x lace mcleans on cokers


----------



## tpimuncie

My replacment wheels for mcleans


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

tpimuncie said:


> My replacment wheels for mcleans[/QUO
> 
> Clean clear n chrome


----------



## D-Cheeze

tpimuncie said:


> My replacment wheels for mcleans


damm nice ...i am jealous


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks! Theyre for my 54 im building but i will throw them on the impala as well.


----------



## B_A_RIDER

these are my 72 spoke d's I still got from the 90s. I got the gold 2 prong knocks too but had some roadster knocks on them in the pic for some reason...


----------



## B_A_RIDER

here goes a single N.O.S. gold center 72 spoke D with the stickers still on it, still kickin it in the garage...


----------



## B_A_RIDER

this is my girls car still riding old school player wires


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Really feeling that lace pattern with the ''grouped'' spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

do these fit in this topic..:facepalm:


----------



## D-Cheeze

mrchavez said:


> do these fit in this topic..:facepalm:


players i belive ? :x:


----------



## lone star

Id say players. Different hubs and staggered nipple punched. Gold lasts long time on those wheels. My homie had a set and put them thru hell


----------



## mrchavez

yea gold is holding up real good


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT


----------



## baggedout81

Yep them are Players!!!! The hub is a dead giveaway.

I'll snap a pic of the 3 NOS 72spoke players i picked up.To match my set i already have on my car


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

IVE GOT A SET OF 15" *MR GASKET *BOLT ONS. ANYONE EVER SEEN THAT BEFORE?


----------



## baggedout81

never even head of em


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Mr Gasket as in the hot rod aftermarket brand???? Weird as fuck if so.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

YUP same brand, they are standard offset boltons.


----------



## baggedout81

i gotta see these


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

IN GARAGE AT RENT HOUSE WILL GET PICS LATER IN WEEK.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> IVE GOT A SET OF 15" *MR GASKET *BOLT ONS. ANYONE EVER SEEN THAT BEFORE?


Didnt performance plus used to sell tham..thnk i member seein
em in the old lowrider mags:dunno:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Those are crazy lookin


----------



## bad idea

Got these from roadstar Robinson. 80 spoke round nipples from 1997. 
Good dude to deal with!


----------



## ABRAXASS

bad idea said:


> Got these from roadstar Robinson. 80 spoke round nipples from 1997.
> Good dude to deal with!


Lovely....


----------



## Cruising Ink

Got these 88 spokes daytons from 95 I believe got them from someone here but can't remember their screenname and got the knockoffs from roadstar robinson


----------



## bad idea

lowerdimension63 said:


> Got these 88 spokes daytons from 95 I believe got them from someone here but can't remember their screenname and got the knockoffs from roadstar robinson


I love them knock offs! I've never seen them before.


----------



## CCC925

azmobn06 said:


> my cutty with 13x7 Gold Roadstars
> 
> mid-90's


Looks like mine back in the day


----------



## Cruising Ink

bad idea said:


> I love them knock offs! I've never seen them before.


 thanks I hadn't either til I saw them for sale


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowerdimension63 said:


> thanks I hadn't either til I saw them for sale


Retro style:thumbsup:... 
I also have a brand new seta chrome retro style hex $300:biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink

Thanks but I'm not into the hex style


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowerdimension63 said:


> Thanks but I'm not into the hex style


Cool... TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

tpimuncie said:


> My old x lace mcleans on cokers


What size of wheels what by what??


----------



## tpimuncie

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What size of wheels what by what??


14x7s with choker 520s (sold now)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

tpimuncie said:


> 14x7s with choker 520s (sold now)


The tires make them look normal not huge like 14s normally do


----------



## tpimuncie

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The tires make them look normal not huge like 14s normally do


I always ran 13s before, i liked the look and size i got some tru classics waiting for the new improved 520s


----------



## CADILLAC D

*FOR SALE MCLEANS...$450 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...RIMS ONLY NO TIRES...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY
































*


----------



## eight1eightstyle

I have these Bolt-On Items... All Items are used..
Gold Luxor Spinners 165.00 (Complete Set)
Cruiser Wire Spinner 150.00 (complete Set)
Caps 100.00 (I Think They came off LA Wires... Complete Set)
Chrome Luxor Spinner 75.00 (Only Have 2 pcs)
Chrome Crown Spinner 75.00 (Only Have 2 pcs)


----------



## lone star

eight1eightstyle said:


> I have these Bolt-On Items... All Items are used..
> Gold Luxor Spinners 165.00 (Complete Set)
> Cruiser Wire Spinner 150.00 (complete Set)
> Caps 100.00 (I Think They came off LA Wires... Complete Set)
> Chrome Luxor Spinner 75.00 (Only Have 2 pcs)
> Chrome Crown Spinner 75.00 (Only Have 2 pcs)
> View attachment 595884
> 
> View attachment 595886
> 
> View attachment 595888
> 
> View attachment 595889
> 
> View attachment 595890


you'd be lucky to give that stuff away.


----------



## 8t4mc

doh!!^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

tpimuncie said:


> I always ran 13s before, i liked the look and size i got some tru classics waiting for the new improved 520s


Ive alwayz ran 13s but thought about 14x6 with 520s


----------



## APACHERX3

*ANY ONE INTRESTED IN THES 96 SPOKE BRAND NEW IN BOXES "PLAYERS" (4) 14X7 GOLD BACKS,ADAPTERS AND CAPS
NOT GONNA BE CHEAP..........................















*


----------



## baggedout81

:wow:


----------



## baggedout81

Speaking of players.I picked these up from another member.72spoke all chrome 13x7.Makes 7 of these wheels i have now


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^WOAH....those are nice, always liked the hubs.


----------



## D-Cheeze

APACHERX3 said:


> *ANY ONE INTRESTED IN THES 96 SPOKE BRAND NEW IN BOXES "PLAYERS" (4) 14X7 GOLD BACKS,ADAPTERS AND CAPS
> NOT GONNA BE CHEAP..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

PHP:




Looking for 2 right side locks for roadstars... Pm me if anyone has some sitting around and willing to sale them. Thanks


----------



## down79

Anyone got some Dayton kos for sale? Preferably some hex with engraved flag


----------



## down79

anyone got 5 of these for sale?


----------



## untouchable-lac

These are mine...100 spoke Ds stamped rim KO adapters and tool all stamped That i got from a homie he bought them brand new in the 90S $2500 he sold them to me four yrs ago with tiers also for500 these boys still shine more than some of my homies newer chinas


----------



## untouchable-lac

Some ol skool Ds i got rid of last yr ....damn i regret it ...from what i heard that Dayton is not carrying this stile anymore ..you have to special order gold ones


----------



## D-Cheeze

untouchable-lac said:


> Some ol skool Ds i got rid of last yr ....damn i regret it ...from what i heard that Dayton is not carrying this stile anymore ..you have to special order gold ones


I don't think Dayton even does gold anymore ?


----------



## APACHERX3

down79 said:


> View attachment 598943
> anyone got 5 of these for sale?


dont got those but got theses


----------



## baggedout81

D-Cheeze said:


> I don't think Dayton even does gold anymore ?


Think you right


----------



## Catalyzed

APACHERX3 said:


> *ANY ONE INTRESTED IN THES 96 SPOKE BRAND NEW IN BOXES "PLAYERS" (4) 14X7 GOLD BACKS,ADAPTERS AND CAPS
> NOT GONNA BE CHEAP..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!!!


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> *ANY ONE INTRESTED IN THES 96 SPOKE BRAND NEW IN BOXES "PLAYERS" (4) 14X7 GOLD BACKS,ADAPTERS AND CAPS
> NOT GONNA BE CHEAP..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## vouges17




----------



## lone star

Man i used to stare at those wheel ads for hours. I still never seen a set of those player wheel knock off spinners in person...the ones on the right above the mag wheels. I think those are enkei wheels


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> *ANY ONE INTRESTED IN THES 96 SPOKE BRAND NEW IN BOXES "PLAYERS" (4) 14X7 GOLD BACKS,ADAPTERS AND CAPS
> NOT GONNA BE CHEAP..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*BUYER CAN ALSO CHOSE ONE SET OF THESE'S








AND WILL NOT SALE SEPARATE*


----------



## baggedout81

lone star said:


> Man i used to stare at those wheel ads for hours. I still never seen a set of those player wheel knock off spinners in person...the ones on the right above the mag wheels. I think those are enkei wheels


I'd love to come up on a set of them for my 72 players!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

APACHERX3 said:


> *BUYER CAN ALSO CHOSE ONE SET OF THESE'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WILL NOT SALE SEPARATE*


curious on da price me a *****


----------



## baldwinc

tpimuncie said:


> June 7 1989 mcleans


_Damn, I love Mcleans, and these are SICK- I'd probably swap out my D's for these._


----------



## baggedout81

http://wichita.craigslist.org/pts/3567719309.html

not wires.But dam i havent seen a set of these togeter in years


----------



## lone star

Deep dish hammers.....mayne


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Man i used to stare at those wheel ads for hours. I still never seen a set of those player wheel knock off spinners in person...the ones on the right above the mag wheels. I think those are enkei wheels


neeper synchros.

yeah those players look coo, just dont like that spinner.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> you'd be lucky to give that stuff away.


yeah got alittle pile going too


----------



## baggedout81

AHHH MAN!!!!


----------



## lone star

slo said:


> neeper synchros.
> 
> yeah those players look coo, just dont like that spinner.


Neepers lol. I. Forgot about those wheels.


----------



## dirty dan

I can buy a set off gold center twisted spoke rodsters but they come with a small bolt pattern Chevy caviler and ford t bird does any one have adapters to make them fit a caddy or regal there nice


----------



## backyard64

got these hex s for sale






[QUOTE=down79;16339669]Anyone got some Dayton kos for sale? Preferably some hex with engraved flag[/QUOTE]


----------



## DJ Englewood

baggedout81 said:


> http://wichita.craigslist.org/pts/3567719309.html
> 
> not wires.But dam i havent seen a set of these togeter in years


wow i want them


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

ASSASINS


----------



## baggedout81

DJ Englewood said:


> wow i want them


I'm reaaly considering going to get em.


----------



## Juiced only

any-one got any 15x8 non wire wires that are 4x100?


----------



## Juiced only

Player wire wheel chips for bolt one wire wheel spinners. Chrome and gold $10.00 shipped. I only have 3 of them. I had them since I was 16 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Shit i'll take em!!!


75 pages on the old school.Just goes to show how times have changed


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Juiced only said:


> Player wire wheel chips for bolt one wire wheel spinners. Chrome and gold $10.00 shipped. I only have 3 of them. I had them since I was 16 :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I got these 4 lug Roadstar hubs for sale if anyone needs or wants them.i also have the adapters,locks and spokes.


----------



## blue thunder

Does anyone have some clean bolt on for sale? If so pm me please, Need some for a cutty...thanks


----------



## eight1eightstyle

slo said:


> yeah got alittle pile going too


Nice... I need some player spinners to add to my collection...


----------



## baggedout81

I've gota few Gangster wire wheel an crown chips for bolt ons i might be selling.If anyone is interested.All NOS


----------



## eight1eightstyle

baggedout81 said:


> I've gota few Gangster wire wheel an crown chips for bolt ons i might be selling.If anyone is interested.All NOS


any pics, size and bolt pattern..


----------



## baggedout81

eight1eightstyle said:


> any pics, size and bolt pattern..


2 3/4" for bolt ons.......But you really can make a bolt on chip work w/ a knock off.Really easy to do


----------



## eight1eightstyle

baggedout81 said:


> 2 3/4" for bolt ons.......But you really can make a bolt on chip work w/ a knock off.Really easy to do


Pics Please..


----------



## baggedout81

Crown chips SOLD!!!

Still have a couple sets of GANGSTER wire wheel chips


----------



## eight1eightstyle

baggedout81 said:


> Crown chips SOLD!!!
> 
> Still have a couple sets of GANGSTER wire wheel chips


Pics


----------



## baggedout81

pm me for details


----------



## baggedout81

Some of my Player hord.Not for sale


----------



## baggedout81

ttt


----------



## Juiced only

any one got any 4x100 wheels??


----------



## D-Cheeze

Juiced only said:


> any one got any 4x100 wheels??


:yes: roadstar 13x7 standards


----------



## baggedout81

D-Cheeze said:


> :yes: roadstar 13x7 standards


NOOOOO not off the honda!!!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

Can anyone tell me wat kind of rim is this and if they are worth refurbishing them and also who refurbishes wires wheels around the Inland Empire or LA area?


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> NOOOOO not off the honda!!!!


yup ....i wanted the car real low...the offset would not allow it ....had some custom made 13x7 steelies made for it instead so i could tuck them


----------



## Mr Gee

Trucha-Marcos said:


> Can anyone tell me wat kind of rim is this and if they are worth refurbishing them and also who refurbishes wires wheels around the Inland Empire or LA area?
> View attachment 644592
> View attachment 644593


I have some Mccleans that look just like the one on the left, think they are 15 X 7, mine are from 1983


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

Mr Gee said:


> I have some Mccleans that look just like the one on the left, think they are 15 X 7, mine are from 1983


are you selling them?


----------



## lowlowlow

Funky looking wheels

[url]http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3804333467.html








[/URL]


----------



## tpimuncie

I bought those at a swapmeet in sacramento to my knowledge they were mcleans, hit up freakytales on here he sold me my truclassics flawless!


----------



## KERRBSS

Bump for when lowriding was real


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## baggedout81

I want one of them LA WIRE sterring wheels!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR THE 90's


----------



## slo

eight1eightstyle said:


> Nice... I need some player spinners to add to my collection...
> View attachment 622569


pay for shipping and you can havem im sure they will clean up some, they were in the trunk of some impala i parted...


----------



## verde

i just bought a set of roadstars an hour ago i need a set of knock offs for them if anyone has a set or knows where i can find some let me know


----------



## verde




----------



## Mr Cucho

baggedout81 said:


> I want one of them LA WIRE sterring wheels!!!!


X2 now they hard to get a hold of one !!! Only one of my homies has one on he's 93fleewood looks bad ass he found it few years ago on craisglist !!!


----------



## aztecsef1

Hit Roadstarrobinson he will probly have what u need


----------



## Lowrider19

Discussions have been going around about making a steering wheel similar to the L.A...........


----------



## aztecsef1

Lowrider19 said:


> Discussions have been going around about making a steering wheel similar to the L.A...........


I need one asap


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just making to read later


----------



## lone star

Lowrider19 said:


> Discussions have been going around about making a steering wheel similar to the L.A...........


For years now...almost a decade


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Lowrider19 said:


> Discussions have been going around about making a steering wheel similar to the L.A...........


Lol that's been super old and wont happen a time soon..


----------



## tpimuncie

$1000 paypal ready 15x8s


----------



## Tami at Zeus

MAYBE WE'LL TAKE THE BITE AND THINK ABOUT IT, POST SOME PICTURES OF THE STEERING WHEELS IN QUESTION TO SEE IF ITS EVEN POSSIBLE IF WE HAVE THE MACHINERY IT TAKES


----------



## eight1eightstyle

T
T
T


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Tami said:


> MAYBE WE'LL TAKE THE BITE AND THINK ABOUT IT, POST SOME PICTURES OF THE STEERING WHEELS IN QUESTION TO SEE IF ITS EVEN POSSIBLE IF WE HAVE THE MACHINERY IT TAKES


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 95 Fleetwood

Tami said:


> MAYBE WE'LL TAKE THE BITE AND THINK ABOUT IT, POST SOME PICTURES OF THE STEERING WHEELS IN QUESTION TO SEE IF ITS EVEN POSSIBLE IF WE HAVE THE MACHINERY IT TAKES


from the LA Wire steering wheel topic.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

95 Fleetwood said:


> from the LA Wire steering wheel topic.
> 
> View attachment 1142089
> View attachment 1142097
> View attachment 1142105
> View attachment 1142113
> View attachment 1142121


THANKS for the pictures!!!! Doesn't even look like you need machinery, just hand and spoke skills...


----------



## scrape-it

Just stumbled on this, almost looks like the old mclean condor:






http://www.classicindustries.com/truck/parts/ew301461c.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

scrape-it said:


> Just stumbled on this, almost looks like the old mclean condor:
> View attachment 1142641
> http://www.classicindustries.com/truck/parts/ew301461c.html


^^^ McLean/Star Wheel


----------



## lone star

Deep dish 30s. Look better not deep dish imo


----------



## Mixteco

*Seen these on eBay earlier today going for $648.99 Player Wire Wheel bolt ons ...anybody got this style for sale? Hmu
*







*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13-Inch-Chr..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item2332e6236a&vxp=mtr*


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

OK guys I need some help. I have a set of 13/7 88 spoke chrome with gold nipples from 1996. I had a blow and mess one wheel up. Needs new barrel. Any help would be great


----------



## Lowrider19

Call me Daniel 251-518-1947 Jason M.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

scrape-it said:


> Just stumbled on this, almost looks like the old mclean condor:
> View attachment 1142641
> http://www.classicindustries.com/truck/parts/ew301461c.html


They should make those in a 13"


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Mr. MS Roller said:


> OK guys I need some help. I have a set of 13/7 88 spoke chrome with gold nipples from 1996. I had a blow and mess one wheel up. Needs new barrel. Any help would be great


Are they Roadsters or are they Dayton??????


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## RobLBC

Here is a pic from 2001 with my Impala on some Daytons


----------



## scrape-it

tpimuncie said:


>


 That there is xxx porn! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ya voy por ellos??


tpimuncie said:


>


----------



## steeko

these are nice, any pics of them on a car ?



tpimuncie said:


> $1000 paypal ready 15x8s


----------



## tpimuncie

steeko said:


> these are nice, any pics of them on a car ?


Look on my project build bro 59 apache but i did sell them


----------



## MIJO65

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


>


LA Wire wheels or Roadsters anybody know?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

brn2ridelo said:


> LA Wire wheels or Roadsters anybody know?


Sometimes things are just hard to answer, the best answer Pat could give was; they are Not LA Wire
*** special note; The splines ended up being cut on most of those adapters, you are ok with regular KO's, but don't use, locking KO's


----------



## brn2ridelo

Tami said:


> Sometimes things are just hard to answer, the best answer Pat could give was; they are Not LA Wire
> *** special note; The splines ended up being cut on most of those adapters, you are ok with regular KO's, but don't use, locking KO's


Curious to know what they are i just bought a car with them on there 14x7 



I was going to pull the rims off and put some regular 13x7s but the adapter was different so i couldn't change them out


----------



## Tami at Zeus

brn2ridelo said:


> Curious to know what they are i just bought a car with them on there 14x7
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to pull the rims off and put some regular 13x7s but the adapter was different so i couldn't change them out


If you could count those spokes maybe, I tried but it's hard while in a pic.... He did add; if they are 96 spoke, they could be authenic Zenith by Roadster.....????


----------



## lone star

I'd say they are roadster zenith. Spline drive adapters n wheels. Chinese spinners. They don't have ring on hub though. But roadster zeniths are only wheel I've seen with splined hubs like that and locking feature


----------



## 62ssrag

Count the spokes 96 = roadster/zenith


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62ssrag said:


> Count the spokes 96 = roadster/zenith


Simon Ese!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

There 100 spoke


----------



## Tami at Zeus

brn2ridelo said:


> There 100 spoke


Well, I think we've got it narrowed down to 3 > Sinister, Diamond or Roadster...... Pic of back of hub??


----------



## GTColorado

Scored these yesterday been in storage for 20 yrs


----------



## tpimuncie

Clean


----------



## tpimuncie

Scored these couple weeks ago


----------



## brn2ridelo

tpimuncie said:


> Scored these couple weeks ago


tires for sale?


----------



## tpimuncie

No im actually looking for a couple matching tires


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


>






Tami said:


> Well, I think we've got it narrowed down to 3 > Sinister, Diamond or Roadster...... Pic of back of hub??


----------



## johnnie65

lone star said:


> I'd say they are roadster zenith. Spline drive adapters n wheels. Chinese spinners. They don't have ring on hub though. But roadster zeniths are only wheel I've seen with splined hubs like that and locking feature



I would agree, if it had the ring on hub I would say 100% roadster zenith era. Since it don't, not sure. It's like some company tried to make a roadster zenith era and a series 2 Zenith in 1 wheel.


----------



## blue thunder

GTColorado said:


> View attachment 1639817
> Scored these yesterday been in storage for 20 yrs


These wheels r sick...great find


----------



## brn2ridelo

johnnie65 said:


> I would agree, if it had the ring on hub I would say 100% roadster zenith era. Since it don't, not sure. It's like some company tried to make a roadster zenith era and a series 2 Zenith in 1 wheel.


so do i have a 1 off hybrid of some kind ??.......so im wondering if i should just keep them someone offered a trade for reg china's with new tires


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I seen those adapters for big sizes of china spokes


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Roadster is ruled out because we never staggered the rear spokes; so that leaves Sinister or Diamond !!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

Tami said:


> Roadster is ruled out because we never staggered the rear spokes; so that leaves Sinister or Diamond !!!


so which is it i would like to find out so i can look for the matching k-offs


----------



## Tami at Zeus

brn2ridelo said:


> so which is it i would like to find out so i can look for the matching k-offs


We really don't know, this was just one of those tough calls, if I were you I would contact Sinister in Turlock and ask Ali, he just might have some new old stock knockoffs available. Just whatever you do, don't use REAL locking KO's due to those splines in the adapter. Other than that you'll be A-ok and have yourself a nice set of wheels!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

Tami said:


> We really don't know, this was just one of those tough calls, if I were you I would contact Sinister in Turlock and ask Ali, he just might have some new old stock knockoffs available. Just whatever you do, don't use REAL locking KO's due to those splines in the adapter. Other than that you'll be A-ok and have yourself a nice set of wheels!!!!


Thanks Tami for the info ill give them a call


----------



## brn2ridelo

Looking to trade these 14x7 wheels for a decent set of 13x7s dont know exactly what brand they are they are a clean street set with 175/70/14 hankook tires chevy bolt pattern came off my glasshouse i need some 13s to clear skirts im not a fan of the 14s dm me or shot me a text i can send you more pics (760)899-4144


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Got these hoes up for grabs 14x7 reverse 80 spoke knock offs!!
Roadstars show condition stamp 1995 USA on all the barrels all acc's matching all in great excellent shape!!!
Text if interested or p.m. 
Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Patrick B

There is a killer set of 45 spoke bolt ons for $2k on eBay right now. Somebody grab em


----------



## mademan9

where can I find fluted spinners these days? like the ones in the pic








[/QUOTE]


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

mademan9 said:


> where can I find fluted spinners these days? like the ones in the pic


[/QUOTE]

Give me a call or txt 
406-590-3137

Thanks RR


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> Looking to trade these 14x7 wheels for a decent set of 13x7s dont know exactly what brand they are they are a clean street set with 175/70/14 hankook tires chevy bolt pattern came off my glasshouse i need some 13s to clear skirts im not a fan of the 14s dm me or shot me a text i can send you more pics (760)899-4144


sold, sold,sold


----------



## 62legacy

What bolt on wheel has a 6-1/8 in opening for cap? And does anybody have caps?


----------



## 62legacy

I think rims are old school roadsters


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

62legacy said:


> What bolt on wheel has a 6-1/8 in opening for cap? And does anybody have caps?


I have caps!!!
Txt me 
406-590-3137


----------



## 62ssrag

mademan9 said:


> where can I find fluted spinners these days? like the ones in the pic


[/QUOTE]

Not the biggest roadstar star fan but these are dope!


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

I want this


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

mrcadillac said:


> GODDAMN THATS NICE :wow:


This


----------



## tpimuncie

$500 score good drivers


----------



## Ragtop Ted

tpimuncie said:


> $500 score good drivers


Damn!!! Helluva come up!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

They used to belong to me over 10 years ago they switched hands couple times but made it back all hold air all chips in great shape


----------



## 62ssrag

tpimuncie said:


> They used to belong to me over 10 years ago they switched hands couple times but made it back all hold air all chips in great shape


Omg thats is sick!!! What are those 14"??


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks yeah 14s i bought these on craigslist when nobody wanted 14s believe it or not only paid $125 about 11 years ago everyone wanted 13s just glad i got them back.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Came up on 3 luxors stamped 1997 14x7s


----------



## brn2ridelo

Came up on these 14x7s i wana say McLeans but not to positive anyone know


----------



## tpimuncie

Yup looks like it, 52 spoke?


----------



## tpimuncie

Scored these 52 spoke mcleans


----------



## Patrick B

Gorgeous!


----------



## ABRAXASS

tpimuncie said:


> Scored these 52 spoke mcleans


How much you want for them bro.....


----------



## lone star

How much u want for them Chris...


----------



## Robert =woody65=

my bros wheels,just dirty


----------



## brn2ridelo

I need 2 14x7s McLean wire wheels chevy bolt pattern


----------



## brn2ridelo

I need 1 14x7 Luxor chevy bolt pattern


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Scored these 52 spoke mcleans


shit, them are clean! 
good score!


----------



## dusty87ls

Any McLain caps out there ? Also looking for a 13" single McLean rim


----------



## Greenbiltdan

Do you want to sell those three luxors?


----------



## tpimuncie

dusty87ls said:


> Any McLain caps out there ? Also looking for a 13" single McLean rim


http://www.rallyamerica.com/site/c3b66e807ef84de2ba5a973837d911c9/default?url=http%3A%2F%2Frallyamerica.com%2FHubcaps___Accessories.html

Best price on mclean caps


----------



## brn2ridelo

Greenbiltdan said:


> Do you want to sell those three luxors?


I'd like to find the 4th rim but money talks make me an offer


----------



## dusty87ls

brn2ridelo said:


> I'd like to find the 4th rim but money talks make me an offer


Does the same rule apply for the two mclains ? Lol lmk


----------



## dusty87ls

tpimuncie said:


> http://www.rallyamerica.com/site/c3b66e807ef84de2ba5a973837d911c9/default?url=http%3A%2F%2Frallyamerica.com%2FHubcaps___Accessories.html
> 
> Best price on mclean caps


Damn that is cheap thanks good looking out


----------



## tpimuncie

They have decals too ask for them.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I have four brand-new McLean logos if anybody interested
30 shipped
4065903137


----------



## BIGJ77MC

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I have four brand-new McLean logos if anybody interested
> 30 shipped
> 4065903137


Do they say anaheim,ca


----------



## brn2ridelo

dusty87ls said:


> Does the same rule apply for the two mclains ? Lol lmk


yes hit me up in pm


----------



## 62ssrag

The 90's all over again. Paypal ok. pm if interstead


----------



## AGUILAR3

just picked these 60 spokes up can anyone ID these?









.


----------



## MR.59

3 bar Zenith shorties


----------



## supremes

brn2ridelo said:


> I need 1 14x7 Luxor chevy bolt pattern


does anyone know if true ray caps will fit on Luxor's?


----------



## implala66

supremes said:


> does anyone know if true ray caps will fit on Luxor's?


No, luxor caps get held in place by a screw, tru rays have retainers on the cap itself


----------



## supremes

implala66 said:


> No, luxor caps get held in place by a screw, tru rays have retainers on the cap itself


anyone know who sells new caps and locks?


----------



## implala66

supremes said:


> anyone know who sells new caps and locks?


EBay, they have some of those caps for luxor wheels, you can also find some roadsters, repop mclean and tru ray


----------



## 62ssrag

Prestamp daytons luxor knock offs and yes these are for sale. The 90's!!


----------



## JustCruisin

This seller has all the old school wheels.. NOS too!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xwheel.TRS0&_nkw=wheel&_sacat=0


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Meh


----------



## JustCruisin

You think if it was some exclusive shit that I would post up the link for everyone to see? ha ha


----------



## Airborne

It looks like he bought out one of the rim shops they had all over LRM in the 90'S.


----------



## CCC925

Still shine


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice are those series one


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Nice


----------



## mylowbu76

Don't see many of these, I believe McClean didn't produce many of them.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

those are nice


----------



## mylowbu76

MOSTHATED CC said:


> those are nice


Thanks homie


----------



## ABRAXASS

mylowbu76 said:


> Don't see many of these, I believe McClean didn't produce many of them.
> View attachment 1807674


Would roll


----------



## implala66

ABRAXASS said:


> Would roll


X2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sick Mcs


----------



## mylowbu76

More pic's as requested (JOHNNY )


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

what size are they


----------



## mylowbu76

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what size are they


13x7


----------



## JustCruisin

They're like Starwires but with nipples..


----------



## mylowbu76

JustCruisin said:


> They're like Starwires but with nippy Plessis &


Yea they are laced like star wires, only difference is the nipples & diameter of the spokes.


----------



## Gold86

What type and size (length) of lug nuts do I need to mount my Supremes on a g-body?


----------



## JustCruisin

Gold86 said:


> What type and size (length) of lug nuts do I need to mount my Supremes on a g-body?


12mm x 1.5 long shank I believe.. (Off the top of my head)


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Gold86 said:


> What type and size (length) of lug nuts do I need to mount my Supremes on a g-body?


Pmd u back


----------



## 8~Zero~1

Any one have a set of caps for bolt ons


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

just got me this set of 13×7 bolton mcleans.they need a good cleaning though.


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Anyone ever seen this knock off tool, it's engraved "player". It's pretty old.


----------



## Lowrider19

Jared from Wheel Specialists had a bunch of those.


----------



## johnnie65

Have set of tru spokes, straight lace mcleans and xlace mcleans.... All for sale. Pm me if interested.


----------



## Txlow86

Any bolt on 13ssss for sale


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## Dick Sauce

Firme!!


----------



## RagTopRolo

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1842562
> 
> 
> Have set of tru spokes, straight lace mcleans and xlace mcleans.... All for sale. Pm me if interested.


PM sent


----------

